# Le club des heureux possesseurs de MBP Retina 13"



## aurelien0705 (28 Février 2013)

Bonsoir à tous !

A l'instar du Club des heureux possesseur de MBA 11,6", j'ai eu envie de démarrer le *Club des heureux possesseurs de MacBook Pro Retina 13"* !

Oui, car les critiques sont très nombreuses au sujet de ce modèle. Certaines légitimes (notamment du fait de son placement tarifaire lors de sa sortie fin 2012 et sur son appellation "Pro" du fait de l'absence de carte graphique dédiée) d'autres moins voir pas du tout.

Avec une grosse baisse des prix il y a quelques semaines en ce mois de Février 2013, *le MacBook Pro Retina 13" s'ouvre désormais à un public plus large* et non plus uniquement aux plus fortunés d'entre nous 

Me concernant, j'ai ma machine depuis 2 semaines maintenant (modèle Haut de Gamme début 2013) et j'en suis ravi :love:

Je ne constate aucun ralentissement, aucune chauffe, aucune limitation. Le petit souci du défilement des pages Web est corrigé avec l'installation du *Webkit Nightly Build*.

*Sinon, comme je lai dit, tout ou presque n'est que du bonheur*. Une batterie qui tient bien la route et puis un écran à vous couper le souffle. Surtout pour la retouche de photos ou l'édition de vidéos.

*J'espère que ce petit club arrivera à réunir du monde.*

J'espère que chacun pourra partager ses expériences (bonnes et mauvaises) mais je tiens tout de même à dire que ce club n'est pas là spécialement pour parler de problèmes techniques mais bien de témoigner de l'expérience (positive !!! ) de notre belle machine !

*A vous de parler !*


----------



## lepetitpiero (28 Février 2013)

et le retina 133 c'est quoi  ( voir ton titre)


----------



## MacControle (28 Février 2013)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> et le retina 133 c'est quoi  ( voir ton titre)



Une nouvelle version sans bugs


----------



## aurelien0705 (28 Février 2013)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> et le retina 133 c'est quoi  ( voir ton titre)



Oups, 13" bien sûr !


----------



## gattinho (28 Février 2013)

J'en suis. 

Acheté à la FNAC il y a 4 jours, c'est le 256Giga de SSD.

Je l'ai touché pour 1270 Euros avec la réduction de 5% de la carte FNAC plus 250 euros de chèque Cadoc. 

Bon c'est ma première machine sous OSX et j'en ai chié un peu au début mais là c'est bon je commence a bien maitriser. 

L'écran c'est de la bombe, je tourne sous Firefox et aucuns soucis de ralentissements pour l'instant.

J'ai fais une réinstallation propre de Mountain Lion quand je l'ai acheté pour partir sur de bonnes bases et ça tourne plutôt pas mal. 

Voila voila, avec une bonne petite housse quivabien ça passe bien bien bien. 

Je ne regrette pas mon achat et même si j'ai bien galéré au début (clic droite, copier/coller etc...) maintenant ça gère de la fougère.


----------



## aurelien0705 (28 Février 2013)

Bon, après le petit calage au démarrage siffle, nous voilà partis !

*Les membres sont* donc : 

1. aurelien0705
2. gattinho

PS : gattinho, quand tu dis 





> Je l'ai touché pour 1270 Euros avec la réduction de 5% de la carte FNAC plus 250 euros de chèque Cadoc


Parles-tu de chèques cadeaux perso ou bien de l'offre qu'il y a en ce moment sur le MBP Retina à la Fnac (100&#8364; en chèques cadeaux + carte iTunes Store de 100&#8364 ? Car selon moi, on ne peut pas cumuler l'offre spéciale adhérents + les -5% 

Et d'après le prix ce que tu dis, tu as du acheter l'ancien modèle haut de gamme à 2,5Ghz que la Fnac a vendu pendant une courte période à 1599 avant d'avoir la nouvelle gamme à 1699.

Enfin qu'importe ! *Un heureux possesseur de MacBook Pro Retina 13"* !


----------



## Theviins0570 (4 Mars 2013)

Je m'invite évidement dans le club.

Heureux possède du petit bijoux après les conseils d'Aurélien. Un retour de la bête dès que j'ai le temps ...



Have Fun


----------



## aurelien0705 (4 Mars 2013)

Mise à jour de la liste :

1. aurelien0705
2. gattinho
3. Theviin0570

Bienvenue Theviins0570


----------



## Reight (4 Mars 2013)

Salut à tous,

Je suis aussi un heureux utilisateur du Retina 13", qui est une excellente machine, même si je regrette de l'avoir payée plein pot. 

Je ne connaissait Webkit Nightly Build, et il va peut-être résoudre ces lags qui ne sont même pas un problème.

Mon modèle d'entrée de gamme m'a vraiment surpris, pourtant j'avais un 15" 2011 avec SSD et 16go de RAM. Le 13" est légèrement plus véloce, probablement grâce à son SSD de meilleure facture que le Crucial M4. Une semaine de montage vidéo, il l'a avalée sans broncher. Je n'ai toujours pas entendu le bruit de ses ventilos, même pendant les exports.

On s'habitue vite au 13", et les 15" non Retina de mes amis prennent tout de suite un coup de vieux et des bourrelets ^^ L'USB3 devient aussi vite indispensable. L'HDMI très appréciable. 

Mes deux ports Thunderbolts sont toujours vierges :rose: et au final, c'est peut-être le superdrive qui me manque de temps en temps.

Bref, une super machine, équilibrée et qui correspond à mes besoins. A son prix actuel, il  représente un bon investissement pour ceux qui ne jouent pas avec leur ordi, et qui peuvent profiter d'applications optimisées.


----------



## gattinho (4 Mars 2013)

Pareil qu'au dessus, pas encore entendu la ventilation se mettre en route. 

L'écran Retina, l'essayer c'est l'adopter, revenir en arrière me serait impossible, même après juste une petite semaine d'utilisation...


----------



## jiis (5 Mars 2013)

J'allais craquer sur le MBA13" avec SSD de 256GO pour sa portabilité, sacrifiant quelque peu le côté puissance mais finalement j'ai pris un retina à SSD de 256GO sur le refurb le lendemain de la baisse des prix de la gamme à un prix défiant toute concurrence. 

C'est vraiment une bombe: écran superbe, hyper silencieux, super léger, j'en suis plus que satisfait.
Côté utilisation, il est très bien dimensionné pour mon usage : utilisation classique (navigation, photo, un peu de bureautique) mais surtout de la mao avec logic studio (session jusqu'à 30 pistes stéréo avec effets).

je ne saurais vous conseiller un ordinateur plus polyvalent par son rapport portabilité/puissance, disposant d'un tel confort visuel et d'une finition aussi léchée.


----------



## aurelien0705 (5 Mars 2013)

Tout d'abord, bienvenue aux deux nouveaux membres !

Je suis content de voir que le Club des heureux possesseurs de MacBook Pro Retina 13" grandi petit à petit 

Sinon, en ce qui concerne les témoignages de jiis et Reight, je suis d'accord avec ce que vous dites sur le *rapport Portabilité/Performance* :

Si le MacBook Air joue lui aussi sur le même terrain du rapport portabilité/performance, je trouve que ce Retina 13" demande moins de compromis du point de vu la performance. Au final, il ne fait que 300g de plus que le Air 13" mais délivre une puissance bien plus importante. Ses ventilos ne sont jamais entendre et il carbure sans soucis même dans les tâches gourmandes d'exportation photo, vidéo ou de musiques...

J'ai hâte de voir ce que d'autres en pensent !

Mise à jour de la liste des membres : 

1. aurelien0705
2. gattinho
3. Theviin0570
4. Reight
5. jiis


----------



## jiis (5 Mars 2013)

Exactement!Pour n'importe quel musiciens par exemple, même professionnel, ce MacBook sera suffisant pour 95% des tâches qu'on lui demandera. Pour le reste il y a les ordi fixes.


Je ne suis pas spécialiste, mais j'imagine que pour tout ce qui est traitement d'image hors 3D, le retina est très correctement dimensionné.


Après les jeux c'est un autre problème, perso je joue sur console et je travaille sur mes macs...


----------



## Kdavexky (7 Mars 2013)

Hello,

Je pense faire le pas vers le mode Mac et acquérir le fameux Macbook Pro Retina 13".
Je suis analyste programmeur.
Je développe de temps en temps en .Net (d'où la réticence, jusqu'ici,  pour le monde Apple)

Mais pour le moment, je travaille en PHP et surtout, quasi à plein temps sur le développement des jeux de casinos en Flash.

Donc, le logiciels utilisés sont: Flash builder, flash professionnal CS6, Photoshop CS6, netbeans et Visual Studio.

Je pense aller vers le modèle avec 256 go SSD mais j'hésite pour un core I7.

Je vais avoir besoin de la virtualisation pour Visual Studio. Le reste pouvant tourner sous OSX. NetBeans sera remplacer par Coda.

Qu'en pensez-vous?

Merci d'avance pour les retours.

Bonne journée.

Kda.


----------



## aurelien0705 (7 Mars 2013)

Kdavexky a dit:


> Je suis analyste programmeur.
> Je développe de temps en temps en .Net (d'où la réticence, jusqu'ici,  pour le monde Apple)
> 
> Mais pour le moment, je travaille en PHP et surtout, quasi à plein temps sur le développement des jeux de casinos en Flash.
> ...



En ce qui concerne le Photoshop et le Flash, je pense pouvoir te dire que tu ne devrais pas avoir de souci avec cette machine. Par contre, si tu utilises beaucoup de ces logiciels en même temps ou que tu en fais une utilisation vraiment "poussée" alors là le i7 te permettra d'obtenir des performances un peu meilleures. Un peu, pas beaucoup. Mais disons que ça te donne plus d'aisance et de marge.

Sinon, pour le reste de tes usages, je ne m'y connais pas assez. Cherche des avis sur d'autres topics du forum ou bien peut-être que d'autres membres du Club sauront te répondre .


----------



## Kdavexky (7 Mars 2013)

Merci pour ta réponse aurelien0705


----------



## Reight (7 Mars 2013)

Salut Kdavexky,

Je ne bosse pas sous Windows, mais le reste des logiciels que tu utilises tournent parfaitement. Les éléments d'interface de Flash Builder ne sont pas encore en Retina, mais tout ce qui est textuel est quand à lui bien géré, donc ça ne pose pas de soucis. 

Pour Coda, c'est une pure merveille ! Il devrait vite te faire oublier Netbeans.

Si d'autres ont des retours sur la virtualisation de Windows 7 et 8 sur ce Retina 13", je suis preneur : j'aimerai bien savoir si ça marche bien, même si j'ai pas prévu de l'utiliser tout de suite.


----------



## Kdavexky (7 Mars 2013)

Merci Reight


----------



## gattinho (8 Mars 2013)

Petite question, je suis au bureau et l'éclairage est très bon, mais j'arrive pas a faire fonctionner le rétro-éclairage de mon clavier, il ne veut pas s'allumer, c'est normal?

Merci. 

(edit) C'est ok, j'ai désactivé une option "Régler la luminosité du clavier en faible éclairage" et c'est ok.


----------



## dorham (8 Mars 2013)

Et 1 de plus dans la liste ! 

J'ai pris la version "de base" avec i5 et 256Go. 
Avec les tests de GeekBench en tete pour la partie CPU et le peu de Mhz que ca rapportait en plus sur le GPU je me suis dis que c'était cher payé et je le regrette vraiment pas ^^

Je m'en sers principalement pour faire du dev/design (Ps-Dw-Ai-Fl) et ca tourne hyper bien. Il démarre en deux secondes et l'écran est juste sublime, meme avec le réglage en 1050 pour avoir de la place. L'effet Retina est un poil moins woaaa mais ca enlève l'impression de bosser sur un 13" avec des palettes de partout et ca perso c'est ce qui a fait la difference entre le modele de base et le retina. Si vous utilisez une suite Adobe n'hésitez pas, foncez sur le Retina ! Tous les softs sont pas encore compatible mais rien que pour la résolution a vaut le coup.

Je l'utilise aussi pour faire du montage dans Première, je l'ai pas fait beaucoup tourner mais pour le moment aucun soucis avec des vidéos en HD720, je suis même surpris de le voir tourner aussi bien quand je pense à tout ce que j'ai pu lire sur les performances dites "pitoyable" de cette machine...

Au final j'ai beaucoup hésité (hein Aurel?^^) avant de passer le cap et je le regrette vraiment pas ! C'est une très belle machine qui apporte un confort exceptionelle pour travailler et je comprends toujours pas les critiques sur la partie GPU. Certes sur le papier la HD4000 est une m**** mais au final ca marche super bien


----------



## aurelien0705 (9 Mars 2013)

Mise à jour de la liste des "heureux" membres :

1. aurelien0705
2. gattinho
3. Theviin0570
4. Reight
5. jiis
6. dorham

Bienvenue à toi, dirham ! Je suis content d'avoir pu t'aider dans ton choix et encore plus content que l'ordinateur te ravisse à ce point ! 

Quand tu dis version de "base" tu veux dire avec le i5 au lieu du i7 ou bien tu veux dire la version sortie en autonomne 2012 avec le i5 à 2,5Ghz au lieu de 2,6Ghz en février 2013 ? ^^


----------



## dorham (9 Mars 2013)

Oui, version Février 2013 avec i5 à 2.6Ghz !

La version 2012 avec un ssd de 256 revient au même pix alors tant qu'a faire autant profiter du dernier i5 ^^


----------



## spart666 (9 Mars 2013)

Salut à tous,
Nouveau membre sur le forum, et désireux d'acquérir le modèle I5 2,6Ghz, Je venais vers vous afin d'avoir quelques retours d'expérience en utilisation courante. Surf, Photoshop élément, Aperture, iMovie...
Au vu des critiques formulées sur son GPU, je voudrais savoir si cela ne sera pas pénalisant dans mon cas.


----------



## aurelien0705 (9 Mars 2013)

spart666 a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> Nouveau membre sur le forum, et désireux d'acquérir le modèle I5 2,6Ghz, Je venais vers vous afin d'avoir quelques retours d'expérience en utilisation courante. Surf, Photoshop élément, Aperture, iMovie...
> Au vu des critiques formulées sur son GPU, je voudrais savoir si cela ne sera pas pénalisant dans mon cas.



Salut Spart666 !

Si cet ordinateur te tente, étant donné ce que tu dis vouloir faire avec, tu n'auras aucun problème.
Je fais de l'Aperture dessus moi aussi, du photoshop CS, du Final Cut Express (plus gourmand qu'iMovie) et je n'ai aucun souci.

Je me rends compte (et c'est le cas de tous ceux qui sont sur ce topic aussi) que les critiques faites à cet ordinateur et notamment sur son GPU sont exagérées. Il est certain que son GPU ne te permettra pas d'en faire une machine de jeux ou de modélisation 3D. Mais c'est à peu près tout en terme de limitation. Tout le reste fonctionne à merveille.

Pour safari, pour se débarrasser des quelques ralentissements sur certains sites, télécharges le Nightly Web Kit qui est un safari corrigé et tu n'auras plus de lags. Et puis Apple corrigera sûrement ce défaut dans une prochaine version de Mac OS.

J'espère t'avoir rassurer


----------



## dorham (9 Mars 2013)

aurelien0705 a dit:


> Salut Spart666 !
> Je me rends compte (et c'est le cas de tous ceux qui sont sur ce topic aussi) que les critiques faites à cet ordinateur et notamment sur son GPU sont exagérées. Il est certain que son GPU ne te permettra pas d'en faire une machine de jeux ou de modélisation 3D. Mais c'est à peu près tout en terme de limitation. Tout le reste fonctionne à merveille.
> J'espère t'avoir rassurer



Je confirme !
En plus de ca je fais de la 3d et crois-moi, aucun portable, meme le plus gros, ne pourrait suffire ^^

Je viens de passer l'aprem à faire du montage dans Première Pro sur des .mov de plusieurs Go en HD720 avec iTunes et Chrome en fond, aucun ralentissement, un vrai bonheur ce portable


----------



## spart666 (9 Mars 2013)

Merci pour vos réponses 
Cela ne fait que confirmer mon choix, maintenant entre le i5 2,5Ghz et le 2,6Ghz ???
Et puis au moins je n'aurai pas un bruit de Ventilo


----------



## aurelien0705 (9 Mars 2013)

La différence entre le 2,5ghz et 2,6 est quasi infime. Mais le 2,5ghz n'est dispo qu'en 128go de ssd et le 2,6ghz en 256go de ssd.
Donc le choix doit se faire sur la capacité du disque dur, pas sur le CPU


----------



## Tox (10 Mars 2013)

Exactement. Et on peut le dire, la grille tarifaire du 13" Retina est encore un peu étriquée.


----------



## aurelien0705 (10 Mars 2013)

C'est vrai, mais on peut en dire autant des Macbook Air où sans options, les seules différences de prix entre les deux modèles de 11" ou de 13" ne nous donnent qu'un plus gros disque dur mais pas de meilleurs processeurs...


----------



## Tox (10 Mars 2013)

Sauf erreur, en mettant un peu plus dans chaque MBA, on en a un peu plus. Alors qu'avec le Retina, ce n'est plus vrai (voir la différence de prix entre les deux 13" à stockage égal).


----------



## aurelien0705 (10 Mars 2013)

A stockage égal, les deux MBPR 13" ils ont tout pareil (même le prix) mais pas le même CPU à 0,1GHz près.

Mais c'est pareil pour les Air. Si on veut un 256go en 13", c'est le même que le modèle juste en dessous.

Par contre, dans le Retina, on peut augmenter le CPU en passant à un i7 et ça, que ce soit sur le 128go ou 256go.
Avec le Air, on ne peut pas passer à un i7 sur le 128go... Enfin, peu importe


----------



## Tox (10 Mars 2013)

Ce que j'essaie de dire, c'est qu'en équipant le MBPr de base d'un 256 Go, il revient plus cher que son grand frère de quelques euros pour une fréquence moindre. C'est incohérent.

Dans le cas du MBA, tu ne peux pas équiper le premier 13" d'un autre SSD. Donc le problème ne se pose pas et je réaffirme que la grille tarifaire du MBPr est étriquée.


----------



## spart666 (11 Mars 2013)

Je viens de tester le modèle i5 2,5Ghz 256 Go SSD pendant plusieurs heures (en résolution rétina et 1440 x 900).
Et là que du bonheur aucun ralentissement tout est extrêmement rapide, L'écran est impressionnant pour Safari auurelien0705 à raison choisissez Nightly Web Kit c'est beaucoup plus fluide.
Pour vous dire que toutes les critiques formulées à l'encontre de cette machine ne sont pas justifiées, sauf peut-être le prix est encore Apple a grandement rectifié la différence  qui le sépare du 15.


----------



## aurelien0705 (11 Mars 2013)

spart666 a dit:


> Je viens de tester le modèle i5 2,5Ghz 256 Go SSD pendant plusieurs heures (en résolution rétina et 1440 x 900).
> Et là que du bonheur aucun ralentissement tout est extrêmement rapide, L'écran est impressionnant pour Safari auurelien0705 à raison choisissez Nightly Web Kit c'est beaucoup plus fluide.
> Pour vous dire que toutes les critiques formulées à l'encontre de cette machine ne sont pas justifiées, sauf peut-être le prix est encore Apple a grandement rectifié la différence  qui le sépare du 15.



Je suis content que ton essai ait pu confirmé nos dires.
Alors, vas-tu te l'acheter ? Et devenir un Heureux membre du club ?


----------



## love_laurie (11 Mars 2013)

Hello,

J'ai beau lire les articles et avis, mais impossible d'avoir une idée précise.
Est-il envisageable dacheter maintenant un MBPr? 

J'ai vu qu'il y avait certain doute sur les dalles et le SSD, lié justement avec cette collaboration Samsung.

Possible que dans quelques semaines/mois, Apple remet l'ancien fournisseur du MBP?
Merci!


----------



## aurelien0705 (11 Mars 2013)

love_laurie a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> J'ai beau lire les articles et avis, mais impossible d'avoir une idée précise.
> Est-il envisageable dacheter maintenant un MBPr?
> ...



Jusqu'à présent, es problèmes dont tu parles n'ont pas été constatés sur des MBPR 13" mais sur des 15".
Donc pas de souci de ce côté là


----------



## Benjii76 (11 Mars 2013)

J'hésitais à acquérir cette machine mais grâce à vos avis je compte franchir le pas dès que possible.
 Je l'utiliserai pour prendre mes cours, aller sur internet, et aussi de la photo. Seulement je regarde souvent des vidéos sur internet(séries,...) quand j'utilise mon ordi et j'ai peur que la définition de l'écran soit un problème.
Est ce que regarder des vidéos qui ne sont pas forcément en HD ça passe?


----------



## aurelien0705 (11 Mars 2013)

Benjii76 a dit:


> J'hésitais à acquérir cette machine mais grâce à vos avis je compte franchir le pas dès que possible.
> Je l'utiliserai pour prendre mes cours, aller sur internet, et aussi de la photo. Seulement je regarde souvent des vidéos sur internet(séries,...) quand j'utilise mon ordi et j'ai peur que la définition de l'écran soit un problème.
> Est ce que regarder des vidéos qui ne sont pas forcément en HD ça passe?



Salut !

Etant comme toi, un fin amateur de vidéos de films/séries sur internet, je peux te répondre en te disant que ce n'est pas un souci que tes vidéos ne soient pas en HD.

Cela ne change rien. C'est la même qualité que sur un écran non retina. Donc pas de souci à te faire !
Tu peux foncer


----------



## Benjii76 (11 Mars 2013)

Yes! C'était le seul truc qui me perturbait, faut dire que l'écran est d'une telle résolution.

Sinon j'avais regardé certains articles sur ce MBPr et il est vrai que les testeurs ont exagéré quant aux performances de ce 13''. D'un côté ils disent qu'il y a certains lags et de l'autre qu'il est aussi puissant à l'usage q'un MBA dernière génération haut de gamme équipé d'un i7, ce qui est vraiment pas mal car il supporte l'écran retina.


----------



## aurelien0705 (11 Mars 2013)

Benjii76 a dit:


> Sinon j'avais regardé certains articles sur ce MBPr et il est vrai que les testeurs ont exagéré quant aux performances de ce 13''. D'un côté ils disent qu'il y a certains lags et de l'autre qu'il est aussi puissant à l'usage q'un MBA dernière génération haut de gamme équipé d'un i7, ce qui est vraiment pas mal car il supporte l'écran retina.



Tout à fait d'accord avec toi !

Ce qu'il faut garder à l'esprit c'est que quand il est sorti, il coûtait 300 à 350 de plus (selon qu'on parle de l'entrée de gamme ou le haut de gamme). Donc effectivement, certaines critiques étaient justifiées. Mais uniquement sur la base du placement tarifaire, pas des performances de la machine.
Maintenant que le prix a été revu fortement à la baisse, pour moi, ces critiques ne tiennent plus.
En revanche, il faut avouer qu'avec tous ces pixels et une carte graphique HD4000, cette machine n'est pas faite pour les jeux vidéos récents ou de la modélisation 3D à plein tube ! 

Mais pour tout le reste, c'est vraiment top ! Parce que sinon, faut taper dans le retina 15" et là, c'est pas le même prix ! :mouais:


----------



## Benjii76 (12 Mars 2013)

Tout à fait!
Le modèle haut de gamme étant maintenant à 500 euros de moins que l'entrée de gamme du 15'', il devient intéressant si on ne compte pas jouer ou faire de la modélisation 3D. Car ce sera ma machine principale et il est donc nécessaire d'avoir 256Go de SSD et je t'avoue que quand il était à 2049 euros soit 200 de moins que le 15'', il était plus logique de se tourner vers un MBA ou un 15'' si l'écran et la puissance étaient plus important que la mobilité.

Cette mise à jour des prix rend le 13" très compétitif car avec les performances d'un MBA équipé d'un i7 'pour le modèle de base) le passage au retina vaut le coup selon moi!


----------



## aurelien0705 (12 Mars 2013)

Oui, je suis d'accord.

Mais je pense que le i5 à 2,6Ghz est plus puissant que le i7 du MacBook Air. enfin c'est ce que j"ai vu dans les tests si je ne me trompe pas. Pas de beaucoup mais quand même.

Enfin au final, le plus important reste qu'avec son nouveau prix, le Retina 13" a enfin une chance de marcher car il peut faire valoir ses atouts désormais ! Et c'est vraiment une belle et bonne machine.


----------



## Benjii76 (12 Mars 2013)

Là où j'ai surtout été surpris en magasin c'est par sa finesse, je le trouve globalement aussi mobile que le air. Ce ne sont  pas 300g qui vont faire une grande différence dans mon sac de cours.


----------



## aurelien0705 (12 Mars 2013)

Benjii76 a dit:


> Là où j'ai surtout été surpris en magasin c'est par sa finesse, je le trouve globalement aussi mobile que le air. Ce ne sont  pas 300g qui vont faire une grande différence dans mon sac de cours.



Pour être passé d'un Air 13" à un Retina 13", je dois avouer que je ne sans pas une grande différence dans le poids de la machine lorsqu'on le transporte.

En revanche, en toute honnêteté, je ressens la différence lorsque je le prends dans mes mains. Là on sens qu'il est plus épais et un peu plus lourd. En même temps ce serait compliqué d'avoir le processeur du Retina dans un Air et en plus un écran retina et deux ports thunderbolts au lieu d'un... Ce ne n'est pas faisable ou tout du moins ce ne sera pas sur le marché avec un ou deux ans, au mieux, selon moi...
;
Donc pour ceux qui veulent A TOUT PRIX de l'ultra mobilité : le Air (13" ou 11") est génial. A condition de bien vouloir faire quelques sacrifices.

Pour la puissance plein pot : le 15" (retina ou pas) ou le 13" non retina haut de gamme et éventuellement avec le rajout d'un sud.

Et sinon, un bon compris si son usage le permet, le Retina 13" (pourquoi pas en i7 pour un petit surplus de fréquence CPU.


----------



## spart666 (12 Mars 2013)

Tout à fait raison 
Ce que j'ai apprécié c'est son silence de fonctionnement, son système de refroidissement qui est le même que sur le 15 en fond une machine très agréable au toucher et qui ne chauffe pas
Donc au final il est pas si mal que ça ce MBPr 13
Pour moi ce sera le modèle i5 2,6Ghz d'ici peu


----------



## aurelien0705 (12 Mars 2013)

spart666 a dit:


> Tout à fait raison
> Donc au final il est pas si mal que ça ce MBPr 13
> Pour moi ce sera le modèle i5 2,6Ghz d'ici peu



Tu n'oublieras pas de revenir passer ici pour te faire "adouber" de l'Ordre des Heureux Possesseurs de MacBook Por Retina 13", alors ! 

Tiens-nous au jus !


----------



## spart666 (12 Mars 2013)

Compte sur moi.
Ce club m'a bien aidé dans mon choix je serais heureux de devenir membre


----------



## love_laurie (12 Mars 2013)

aurelien0705 a dit:


> Jusqu'à présent, es problèmes dont tu parles n'ont pas été constatés sur des MBPR 13" mais sur des 15".
> Donc pas de souci de ce côté là



Merci de la précision 
J'étais partit sur un MBA plus puissant aimant la mobilité, mais après avoir testé en vrai le MBPr il y a très peu de différent sur l'esthétique.

Tu m'enlèves ainsi les doutes


----------



## Chanteloux (12 Mars 2013)

La légende du retina  J'ai failli en acheter un. Je suis fotographe, alors... Mais des comparaisons à l'aveugle, avec trois employés d'un Apple store désert, ont montré que: - les différences d'écran retina/non retina sont réelles, mais en fait très minimes.  - il faut vraiment avoir le nez collé sur l'écran et fixer un détail precis pour constater une différence.  - à distance d'usage normale, photo plein ecran, aucun des trois employés et moi même n'étaient capables de distinguer le 13' retina du non/retina.   Bref, tout les 4 on a été surpris et déçus. J'avais tellement lu sur ce retina bluffant, révolutionnaire, etc...  Mon il! Encore des trucs, des progres inutiles! Je suis reparti avec un MBA 11' et suis très satisfait.


----------



## aurelien0705 (12 Mars 2013)

Chanteloux a dit:


> La légende du retina  J'ai failli en acheter un. Je suis fotographe, alors... Mais des comparaisons à l'aveugle, avec trois employés d'un Apple store désert, ont montré que: - les différences d'écran retina/non retina sont réelles, mais en fait très minimes.  - il faut vraiment avoir le nez collé sur l'écran et fixer un détail precis pour constater une différence.  - à distance d'usage normale, photo plein ecran, aucun des trois employés et moi même n'étaient capables de distinguer le 13' retina du non/retina.   Bref, tout les 4 on a été surpris et déçus. J'avais tellement lu sur ce retina bluffant, révolutionnaire, etc...  Mon il! Encore des trucs, des progres inutiles! Je suis reparti avec un MBA 11' et suis très satisfait.



Pour avoir comparé moi-même "à l'aveugle" des retina et des non retina, je n'ai pas eu la même impression que toi. Le vendeur non plus. Mais bon, chacun peut avoir une opinion différente ! Je suis très sensible à ce genre de choses. D'autres peut-être moins 



love_laurie a dit:


> Merci de la précision
> J'étais partit sur un MBA plus puissant aimant la mobilité, mais après avoir testé en vrai le MBPr il y a très peu de différent sur l'esthétique.
> 
> Tu m'enlèves ainsi les doutes



Alors finalement, Air ou Retina ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2013)

Chanteloux a dit:


> Je suis *fotographe*, alors... Mais des comparaisons à l'aveugle...


Un foto-graphe, c'est quelqu'un qui écrit beaucoup de fotes ?


----------



## aurelien0705 (12 Mars 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Un foto-graphe, c'est quelqu'un qui écrit beaucoup de fotes ?



*Annonce d'une voix par speaker :* _Allons, allons... Pas de mauvais esprit dans le club, s'il vous plaît !_ (*Humour* )


----------



## dorham (12 Mars 2013)

@Chanteloux : Ben moi je suis grafiste ^^ et je la vois bien la différence avec le Retina ! Et en admettant que l'on oublie la resolution n'oublions pas que le Air à une dalle TN contrairement au Retina qui a une dalle IPS et un Delta E au top et, malgré tout est l'écran avec le meilleur taux de contraste de chez Apple !





Source : http://www.anandtech.com/show/6409/13inch-retina-macbook-pro-review/4


----------



## love_laurie (12 Mars 2013)

aurelien0705 a dit:


> Pour avoir comparé moi-même "à l'aveugle" des retina et des non retina, je n'ai pas eu la même impression que toi. Le vendeur non plus. Mais bon, chacun peut avoir une opinion différente ! Je suis très sensible à ce genre de choses. D'autres peut-être moins
> 
> Alors finalement, Air ou Retina ?



ça sera un retina 
J'ai passé 4 ans sur mon MBA, j'espère que la différence ne sera pas énorme

Celui sur le refurb à 1359e (256sdd) me plait bien


----------



## aurelien0705 (12 Mars 2013)

love_laurie a dit:


> ça sera un retina
> J'ai passé 4 ans sur mon MBA, j'espère que la différence ne sera pas énorme
> 
> Celui sur le refurb à 1359e (256sdd) me plait bien



Eh bien tiens-nous au jus !

PS : je ne le vois pas sur le Refurb celui dont tu parles...


----------



## varbena (12 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir !
J'en rêvais, c'est fait! Je viens de déballer mon magnifique macbook pro rétina 13" que j'ai acheté 1269 sur le refurb et bonne surprise: il est NEUF  (comptage de cycles: 2 !) 
Quoi qu'en disent certains, il s'agit d'une fabuleuse machine et je crois que le sourire va rester bloqué sur mon visage pendant un moment  

Bonne soirée à tout le club des heureux possesseurs de MBPr !


----------



## aurelien0705 (12 Mars 2013)

varbena a dit:


> Bonsoir !
> J'en rêvais, c'est fait! Je viens de déballer mon magnifique macbook pro rétina 13" que j'ai acheté 1269 sur le refurb et bonne surprise: il est NEUF  (comptage de cycles: 2 !)
> Quoi qu'en disent certains, il s'agit d'une fabuleuse machine et je crois que le sourire va rester bloqué sur mon visage pendant un moment
> 
> Bonne soirée à tout le club des heureux possesseurs de MBPr !



Ton bonheur fait le mien, varbena ! 

Mise à jour de la liste des Heureux Membres du Club des possesseurs de MacBook Pro Retina 13" :

1. aurelien0705
2. gattinho
3. Theviin0570
4. Reight
5. jiis
6. dorham
7. varbena


----------



## gattinho (12 Mars 2013)

Le nombre augmente.


----------



## jiis (12 Mars 2013)

love_laurie a dit:


> ça sera un retina
> J'ai passé 4 ans sur mon MBA, j'espère que la différence ne sera pas énorme
> 
> Celui sur le refurb à 1359e (256sdd) me plait bien



Je l'ai pris sur le refurb à ce prix, ce qui le rend moins cher que le MBA 13" avec SSD de 256GO.
A ce prix il n'y a pas meilleur rapport qualité/puissance/prix


----------



## aurelien0705 (12 Mars 2013)

jiis a dit:


> Je l'ai pris sur le refurb à ce prix, ce qui le rend moins cher que le MBA 13" avec SSD de 256GO.
> A ce prix il n'y a pas meilleur rapport qualité/puissance/prix



Toi aussi tu l'as eu à ce prix là ? Belle affaire


----------



## Holosmos (13 Mars 2013)

Pour la fac vous pensez que c'est faisable? Par rapport à un MBA 13" y a pas beaucoup de différence sur le poids/epaisseur mais quand même. D'ou la question.

Et sinon vous pensez qu'il vaut mieux attendre Septembre prochain ou il n'y aura pas de changements d'ici là?


----------



## jiis (14 Mars 2013)

aurelien0705 a dit:


> Toi aussi tu l'as eu à ce prix là ? Belle affaire



Oui j'ai eu de la chance: il y en avait plusieurs sur le refurb à ce tarif le lendemain de la baisse de prix et du renouvellement de la gamme.
De mémoire le 128GO était à 1269 EUR.

Par chance, il était neuf (cf. cycle de batterie).


----------



## aurelien0705 (14 Mars 2013)

Holosmos a dit:


> Pour la fac vous pensez que c'est faisable? Par rapport à un MBA 13" y a pas beaucoup de différence sur le poids/epaisseur mais quand même. D'ou la question.
> 
> Et sinon vous pensez qu'il vaut mieux attendre Septembre prochain ou il n'y aura pas de changements d'ici là?



Pour la Fac, pas de problème, je m'en sers pour mes études. C'est sûr qu'il y a 300g de différence. Ca se sent un peu, mais vraiment pas des masses...

Le confort visuel de l'écran retina vaut bien 300g... ^^

Sinon, en ce qui concerne les changements qui viendront probablement à l'automne (septembre-octobre donc), je pense qu'ils seront intéressants mais pas non plus bouleversant. Tout dépend de si tu en as vraiment besoin/envie d'ici octobre.

Si la réponse est oui alors vas-y, fonce. Cette machine est vraiment une belle et bonne machine grandement sous-estimée du fait de son ancien prix trop élevé.

Si par contre tu peux sans souci attendre jusque octobre, alors patiente. La prochaine gamme apportera sûrement une carte graphique un peu plus puissante (mais toujours pas assez pour bien faire tourner des jeux, hein !) et sûrement un peu d'autonomie en plus : 30-60min ?

A toi le dilemme !


----------



## Holosmos (14 Mars 2013)

aurelien0705 a dit:


> Si par contre tu peux sans souci attendre jusque octobre, alors patiente. La prochaine gamme apportera sûrement une carte graphique un peu plus puissante (mais toujours pas assez pour bien faire tourner des jeux, hein !) et sûrement un peu d'autonomie en plus : 30-60min ?
> 
> A toi le dilemme !



Octobre ou Septembre? Parce que dans tous les cas j'achèterais mon mac à la rentrée alors si c'est octobre ça va être compliqué !

Tu penses que le gain sera tout de même minime?


Tu utilises ton mac pour tes études et niveau autonomie tu t'en sors bien? 7 heures c'est pas mal mais si on a 7 heures ou plus de cours dans la journée c'est serré non?


----------



## aurelien0705 (14 Mars 2013)

Octobre ou septembre ?

Je ne peux pas te répondre. Et personne ne le peut. Ce sont des hypothèses faites en fonction de ce que l'on sait sur le développement des nouveaux processeurs d'Intel, les Haswell.

Ensuite, les gains seront processeurs (même si bon, ce ne sera pas une révolution hein ! Un peu plus de puissance, voilà tout. Donc en as-tu besoin ?), des gains graphiques avec une nouvelle HD4XXX quelque chose (meilleure que la HD4000 actuelle mais là encore, pas de quoi faire tourner des jeux vidéos derniers cris) et en terme d'autonomie comme je te l'ai dit.

Après, combien de gain d'autonomie ? Personne ne sait vraiment. Mais je pense qu'au mieux ce sera 1h. Il ne faut pas rêver non plus (je pense ^^).

Me concernant, 7heures me suffisent. Surtout que si tu veux, tu peux faire tenir plus que ça si vraiment tu as besoin de plus : tu diminues la luminosité, tu coupes tout ce qui est wifi et bluetooth et puis tu as 8 heures de Word !


----------



## Holosmos (14 Mars 2013)

aurelien0705 a dit:


> Ensuite, les gains seront processeurs (même si bon, ce ne sera pas une révolution hein ! Un peu plus de puissance, voilà tout. Donc en as-tu besoin ?), des gains graphiques avec une nouvelle HD4XXX quelque chose (meilleure que la HD4000 actuelle mais là encore, pas de quoi faire tourner des jeux vidéos derniers cris) et en terme d'autonomie comme je te l'ai dit.



Et actuellement les graphismes ça tourne bien de ce que j'ai compris pour une utilisation bureautique, mais tu as essayé quelques jeux ? Ça peut tourner un peu? 
Je compte pas jouer sur un mac (déjà cette phrase est ridicule, un mac = travailler, woinwoin = jouer) mais quand même histoire que je puisse voir qu'est-ce qu'il y a dans son petit ventre d'alu !

Sinon le processeur je m'en fiche un peu du gain en fréquence, faut voir les MacBook d'il y a 5 ans qui tournent toujours à merveille ! Vive UNIX !


----------



## aurelien0705 (14 Mars 2013)

Holosmos a dit:


> Et actuellement les graphismes ça tourne bien de ce que j'ai compris pour une utilisation bureautique, mais tu as essayé quelques jeux ? Ça peut tourner un peu?
> Je compte pas jouer sur un mac (déjà cette phrase est ridicule, un mac = travailler, woinwoin = jouer) mais quand même histoire que je puisse voir qu'est-ce qu'il y a dans son petit ventre d'alu !
> 
> Sinon le processeur je m'en fiche un peu du gain en fréquence, faut voir les MacBook d'il y a 5 ans qui tournent toujours à merveille ! Vive UNIX !



Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi concernant les jeux et la puissance de ces belles bêtes d'aluminium ! 

En ce qui concerne les jeux, j'ai fait tourner Sim City 4 Rush Hour (oui, il date je sais, mais je te dis ce que j'ai fait, hein ^^) et Batman Lego 2. Sim City bien entendu aucun problème. Batman Lego 2 (récent puisque de cette année ou fin 2012) tournait sans encombre. Je n'avais pas les graphismes au maximum. Mais je n'ai pas eu de quoi me plaindre.

Au final, je pense que le seul critère que tu dois retenir c'est l'autonomie. Mais est-ce que tu veux/peux attendre jusque septembre voir octobre pour, au final, avoir 1 heure d'autonomie en plus ? Il n'y a que toi qui peut répondre


----------



## Holosmos (14 Mars 2013)

Merci pour toutes ces réponses !

PS : j'ai encore utilisé cette machine à l'Apple Store et rien à dire c'est le bonheur !


----------



## aurelien0705 (14 Mars 2013)

[/COLOR]En dehors des *conseils ou avis* que les membres du club sont ravis de pouvoir procurer aux hésitants et indécis, *le Club serait ravi love de voir d'autres personnes fournir leurs impressions* sur cette (belle) machine qu'est le *MacBook Pro Retina 13"* !

Alors à vos claviers !


----------



## lexo63 (14 Mars 2013)

Bonjour, ça faisait longtemps que je voulais un mac, et je viens de franchir le pas sur cette superbe machine: je l'ai pris sur le refurb la semaine dernière à 1249, je l'ai reçu avant hier, j'ai eu en prime le core i7 et 0 cycle: tout neuf ( au lieu de 1600 en passant par mac éducation ).
La machine est juste superbe, ça marche trés bien, malgré quelques lag sur safari mais réglé avec webkit, je n'ai pas remarqué de rémanence de l'écran.
Pour ma part je découvre osx, je suis donc un peu perdu...
Une chose me chagrine un peu, je voulais mettre mon compte exchange dessus, mais ça ne marche pas... alors que sur mon iphone et ipad ça fonctionne trés bien... si quelqu'un a une solution, elle sera la bien bienvenu... ou alors installer le pack office de microsoft, mais du coup ou est l'intérêt d'avoir un mac?


----------



## aurelien0705 (14 Mars 2013)

Eh bien, bienvenue à toi lexo63 ! 8ème membre du *Club* !

1. aurelien0705
2. gattinho
3. Theviin0570
4. Reight
5. jiis
6. dorham
7. varbena
8. lexo63

En ce qui concerne Exchange, je ne m'y connais pas sur Mac (uniquement sur iOS). Mais j'imagine que tu dois pouvoir trouver soit la réponse déjà sur le forum (en cherchant un peu et bien ^^) soit de l'aide parmi la super communauté MacG du forum !


----------



## gattinho (16 Mars 2013)

Maj 10.8.3 dispo au téléchargement, je suis en train de la dl, et vous de votre côté?


----------



## aurelien0705 (16 Mars 2013)

gattinho a dit:


> Maj 10.8.3 dispo au téléchargement, je suis en train de la dl, et vous de votre côté?



Je n'ai pas encore fait la mise à jour.

As-tu constaté des différences par exemple d'autonomie (mieux, moins bien...) ou dans safari (moins de lags...), etc. ?


----------



## spart6 (18 Mars 2013)

Ça y est c'est fait j'ai pris le modèle i5 2,6Ghz  mise à jour en 10.8.3, Que du bonheur écran rétina magnifique Très réactif il ne chauffe pas et je n'ai jamais entendu les ventilateurs en deux jours d'utilisation. Pour ceux qui ont peur du GPU HD 4000 n'hésitez pas je n'ai ressenti aucun ralentissement avec. Je le répète mais ce MacBook Pro R est vraiment une belle machine


----------



## aurelien0705 (19 Mars 2013)

Spart6, tu es donc notre 9ème membre du *Club* !

1. aurelien0705
2. gattinho
3. Theviin0570
4. Reight
5. jiis
6. dorham
7. varbena
8. lexo63
9. spart6

Bientôt la dizaine ! Whouhou !


----------



## Alino06 (19 Mars 2013)

Hello,

Je vais très certainement prendre un Rétina 13" (le modèle "haut de gamme") samedi à l'Apple Store Cap 3000. J'ai quand même une question pour ceux qui l'utilisent aux quotidiens. La carte graphique et si pourri que ça ? On arrive quand même à faire tourner un starcraft 2 ou un logiciel de CAO dessus ? 
Hâte de l'avoir


----------



## aurelien0705 (19 Mars 2013)

Alino06 a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Je vais très certainement prendre un Rétina 13" (le modèle "haut de gamme") samedi à l'Apple Store Cap 3000. J'ai quand même une question pour ceux qui l'utilisent aux quotidiens. La carte graphique et si pourri que ça ? On arrive quand même à faire tourner un starcraft 2 ou un logiciel de CAO dessus ?
> Hâte de l'avoir



Salut Alino06 !

Concernant les jeux, je ne saurais pas trop te répondre car je n'y joue pas sur mon Mac... Et pour le logiciel de CAO, je pense qu'il n'y aura pas de problème.

Si tu as lu les différents retours des membres du club au travers des quelques pages du sujet, tu as du te rendre compte que tout le monde dit bien que la HD4000 tourne sans souci. Après, bien sûr, tout dépend de ce que l'on fait sur son ordi


----------



## love_laurie (20 Mars 2013)

Raté le retina refurb à 256gb d'un clik ce matin le temps de générer un nouveau mdp 
Choix cornéliens 
Cruelle dilemme que se tourner vers le 126


----------



## beng1212 (20 Mars 2013)

Suite à la mort prématurée de mon MacBook Air 11 pouces 2010, j'ai pris un MacBook Pro Retina 13 pouces. C'est juste le bonheur !!!!!!!!! C'est fluide, c'est beau, c'est retina !!!!!!
Je ne comprends pas les critiques des gens, je pense que ceux qui critiquent n'ont jamais utilisé de MacBook Pro Retina 13 ou sont des fous d'informatiques en quête de puissance hard core...


----------



## Judas68fr (20 Mars 2013)

ok c'est bon vous pouvez me compter parmi les heureux possesseurs d'un MBP retira 13 pouces ^^

J'ai le modele de base avec le SSD 128Go (c'est mon portable pro, 128Go suffisent, on utilise pas tellement d'espace disque dans la recherche).

L'ecran est vraiment impressionnant!!

Faut juste que je m'habitue au clavier qwerty maintenant...


----------



## othumerel (21 Mars 2013)

Bonjour, 

Je possédais un Macbook Air 2011 i5 4Go 256Go que j'ai revendu et j'hésite sur ma nouvelle machine. 

- La raison principale de mon changement : l'USB 3.0 et passer à 8Go de RAM
- Mon utilisation : web, pas mal de photo (DxO, Lightroom, Photoshop), un peu de vidéo, et de la bureautique de base
- Je souhaite garder ce Mac au moins 3 ans et ai besoin d'autonomie

J'hésite entre : 
- Un Macbook Air 2012 i7, 8Go et 512Go que je peux avoir à 1400
- Un Macbook Pro Retina 13 i5 8Go et 256Go que je peux avoir à 1300
à chaque fois en parfait état, sous garantie et avec facture. 

Que me conseillez-vous? 

Merci!

Olivier


----------



## aurelien0705 (21 Mars 2013)

beng1212 a dit:


> Suite à la mort prématurée de mon MacBook Air 11 pouces 2010, j'ai pris un MacBook Pro Retina 13 pouces. C'est juste le bonheur !!!!!!!!! C'est fluide, c'est beau, c'est retina !!!!!!
> Je ne comprends pas les critiques des gens, je pense que ceux qui critiquent n'ont jamais utilisé de MacBook Pro Retina 13 ou sont des fous d'informatiques en quête de puissance hard core...



Un de plus qui pense comme nous, les amis, nous ne sommes donc pas fous ! 



Judas68fr a dit:


> ok c'est bon vous pouvez me compter parmi les heureux possesseurs d'un MBP retina 13 pouces ^^
> 
> J'ai le modele de base avec le SSD 128Go (c'est mon portable pro, 128Go suffisent, on utilise pas tellement d'espace disque dans la recherche).
> 
> ...



*Nous avons donc dépassé la barre symbolique des 10 membres ! *

1. aurelien0705
2. gattinho
3. Theviin0570
4. Reight
5. jiis
6. dorham
7. varbena
8. lexo63
9. spart6
10. beng1212
11. Judas68fr



othumerel a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je possédais un Macbook Air 2011 i5 4Go 256Go que j'ai revendu et j'hésite sur ma nouvelle machine.
> 
> ...



Olivier, j'avais la même machine que toi auparavant. Je connais donc bien les avantages du Air (son pois plume, sa finesse pour le ranger dans un sac en bandoulière...).

Les modèles de 2012 sont semble-t-il bien mieux dotés en puissance CPU et GPU par rapport aux 2011. Il y a aussi du mieux en autonomie. Point qu'il faut relativiser avec le i7 puisque le gain est plus minime qu'avec les i5. Au lieu de gagner 1h, je crois que tu gagneras 30 minutes (environ, et en fonction des différents tests sur les sites spécialisés).

Mais, maintenant, je connais aussi très bien les avantages du Retina 13" :

Son écran (surtout si, comme moi, tu fais de la photo !) grâce à son nombre de pixels (qui te permet de changer la résolution quand tu as besoin de plus d'espace de travail) mais pas que !
Car les couleurs sont bien plus justes que sur l'écran du Air. Son contraste est le meilleur de tous les MacBook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
Bref, l'écran est son gros atout.

Ensuite, sa puissance de CPU est aussi plus importante. Quoique par rapport au i7 du Air, cela s'équivaut plus ou moins. C'est surtout par rapport au i5 du Air que la différence peut se faire sentir.

L'autonomie, elle sera équivalente au Air 13" i7. A quelques dizaines de minutes près dans un sens ou dans l'autre. Disons que la différence n'est pas assez prononcée à mon goût pour en faire un critère décisif.

Enfin, le GPU. Ils disposent tous deux de la même carte graphique. Le retira a plus de mémoire allouée à celle-ci. Mais 4 fois plus de pixels aussi.

Néanmoins, si tu as lu les témoignages sur ce sujet, tu as dû te rendre compte que personne ne s'en plaint. Et vu l'utilisation que tu sembles vouloir en faire, tu n'auras aucun souci, même pendant 3 ou 4 ans 

Alors au final, la question est de savoir si l'écran est un critère important pour toi et si l'espace de stockage (256 contre 512Go) en est un aussi.

Personnellement, je te conseille le Retina pour son incroyable écran et parce que c'est tout simplement une machine formidable. Le Air en est une aussi mais maintenant que j'ai goûté au Retina, je ne pourrai plus revenir en arrière. 

Tiens-nous au jus concernant ta décision


----------



## Judas68fr (21 Mars 2013)

c'est clair que l'ecran est impressionnant!
Je ne rejoins pas les avis que j'ai pu lire sur le net par contre: en mode 1440x900px, je ne trouve pas que le texte devienne plus flou ou autre (j'ai vu ca sur deux ou trois sites en cherchant sur le net pour me documenter), et la surface de travail est vraiment excellente par rapport a la diagonale (le reglage extreme necessite des yeux d'aigle!).

Le seul bemol que je trouve est la prise en main au sens propre du terme: la coque est ultra lisse, du coup c'est pas toujours evident de le saisir pour le transporter...


----------



## othumerel (21 Mars 2013)

Merci pour cette réponse bien complète! Il faut donc que je choisisse entre le SSD et l'écran, puisque tout le reste se tient (à quelques centaines de grammes près...). 

Tu ne regrettes donc pas du tout ton MBA de 2011? Tu as vu une grosse différence de perfs? 

Merci!


----------



## aurelien0705 (21 Mars 2013)

othumerel a dit:


> Merci pour cette réponse bien complète! Il faut donc que je choisisse entre le SSD et l'écran, puisque tout le reste se tient (à quelques centaines de grammes près...).
> 
> Tu ne regrettes donc pas du tout ton MBA de 2011? Tu as vu une grosse différence de perfs?
> 
> Merci!



Oui, j'ai bien ressenti une différence dans les performances notamment sur Aperture qui est, parmi mes logiciels "gourmands", celui que j'utilise le plus souvent.
Pour la lecture de gros fichiers HD, la différence se sent aussi : là où mon Air 2011 chauffait souvent ou faisait entendre ses ventilos, le Retina est en permanence silencieux et chauffe quasiment jamais (ceci s'applique aussi à Aperture).

Après, je pense que le Air de 2012 t'apportera plus ou moins le même silence des ventilateurs que le Retina. Donc, là encore, pas un critère décisif.

Comme tu l'as dit, tu dois choisir entre un écran Retina (et tous les avantages que cela apporte) et un disque dur de 512Go (pour peu que tu aies besoin d'autant sur ta machine) et 300g en moins 

P.-S : est-ce que je regrette mon Air ? Oui et non. Quand je vois celui de ma copine (de 2011 aussi) je me dis que c'est quand même super un ordi aussi fin et léger. C'est plus sa finesse que son poids au final que je trouve exceptionnelle. Et puis quand je retourne sur mon Retina, je me dis que rien que l'écran vaut bien quelques millimètres de plus.

P.-S 2 : Tu l'auras compris, ce dont je rêve, c'est un Air Retina ! Mais on peut pas tout avoir dans la vie


----------



## othumerel (21 Mars 2013)

Un Air Retina... C'est clair ça serait le top, mais bon on aurait 2h d'autonomie, ça serait dommage. A voir, ça arrivera bien un jour. 

Je m'oriente plutôt vers le Retina. J'étais un peu serré avec 256Go de SSD, mais je peux toujours rationaliser un peu ça et + stocker sur un disque dur externe... 

Les 300g de différence c'est mon iPad Mini... c'est pas rien quand même dans un sac à dos finalement! 

J'utilise pas mal Picasa comme bibliothèque de photos, vous savez s'il supporte le Retina pour l'affichage des photos?


----------



## gattinho (21 Mars 2013)

Le club s'agrandit c'est bien.


----------



## othumerel (22 Mars 2013)

Hop, je fais parti du club, j'ai finalement opté pour le Retina! Pas encore trop eu le temps d'essayer pour le moment...

Quelles app optimisées Retina me conseillez-vous? 

Merci pour toutes vos réponses en tout cas!


----------



## Omari92 (23 Mars 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde!
ça fait quelque jours que je suis ce topic , ce matin j'ai rendu mon Macbook pro retina 15 acheté ya une semaine contre son petit frere le 13 en i5 2.6 / 256GB , et du coup je suis doublement content puisque j'en suis grave satisfait il est pas mal du tt et léger et de deux j'ai récupéré 500euros ds ma poche 
en tout cas je le trouve agréablement compact et léger comparé au 15 retina et j'ai hérité dieu merci d'une dalle Samsung. Bon ce topic m'a aidé sourtt à repondre à la question : pourquoi un Macbook retina 15 alors qu'on cherche que la mobilité pour mes études et puisque l'imac 2012 at home fait les taches les plus lourdes Jeux Logiciels gourmands , en fin de copte ce qui m'as fait loupé l'achat du Rmbp13 du premier coup c'est sourtout toutes les conneries que j'ai vu partout sur ce petit bijou , je ne comprend pas les gens , celui qui veut jouer au jeux HD qu'il s'achete une console pas un prit macbook 13 ! ( en fait meme le macbook 15 en retina il a du mal à faire marcher certain jeux ) par contre l'imac 12 avec la Gforce 680 ya aucun soucis .

Voila Merci pour conseils


----------



## aurelien0705 (24 Mars 2013)

othumerel a dit:


> Hop, je fais parti du club, j'ai finalement opté pour le Retina! Pas encore trop eu le temps d'essayer pour le moment...
> 
> Quelles app optimisées Retina me conseillez-vous?
> 
> Merci pour toutes vos réponses en tout cas!



Je n'en ai pas tant que ça à te recommander parce que j'utilise principalement des apps Apple ou bien Microsoft... Et celles-ci sont retina. Sinon mon Photoshop CS4 ne l'est pas, Jubbler (sous-titres) non plus...
En revanche, iCompta est retina ! Plex aussi.



Omari92 a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde!
> ça fait quelque jours que je suis ce topic , ce matin j'ai rendu mon Macbook pro retina 15 acheté ya une semaine contre son petit frere le 13 en i5 2.6 / 256GB , et du coup je suis doublement content puisque j'en suis grave satisfait il est pas mal du tt et léger et de deux j'ai récupéré 500euros ds ma poche
> en tout cas je le trouve agréablement compact et léger comparé au 15 retina et j'ai hérité dieu merci d'une dalle Samsung. Bon ce topic m'a aidé sourtt à repondre à la question : pourquoi un Macbook retina 15 alors qu'on cherche que la mobilité pour mes études et puisque l'imac 2012 at home fait les taches les plus lourdes Jeux Logiciels gourmands , en fin de copte ce qui m'as fait loupé l'achat du Rmbp13 du premier coup c'est sourtout toutes les conneries que j'ai vu partout sur ce petit bijou , je ne comprend pas les gens , celui qui veut jouer au jeux HD qu'il s'achete une console pas un prit macbook 13 ! ( en fait meme le macbook 15 en retina il a du mal à faire marcher certain jeux ) par contre l'imac 12 avec la Gforce 680 ya aucun soucis .
> 
> Voila Merci pour conseils



Omari92, je suis content que l'on ait pu t'aider ! Mon père a un Retina 15" et si je trouve le fait d'avoir un 15" très agréable, le gain de puissance ne me servirait à rien et étant étudiant, j'ai besoin de mobilité ! Et effectivement, pour les jeux, soit une console soit un iMac ou un PC pas trop cher avec une bonne carte graphique de gamer !

Des nouveaux membres ! 

1. aurelien0705
2. gattinho
3. Theviin0570
4. Reight
5. jiis
6. dorham
7. varbena
8. lexo63
9. spart6
10. beng1212
11. Judas68fr
12.othumerel
13. Omari92


----------



## Judas68fr (24 Mars 2013)

je te conseille déjà d'installer Webkit comme navigateur web (pour que le scrolling soit fluide). Après d'une façon générale j'utilise Illustrator CS5 qui est optimisé Retina, la suite Office 2011 (pour peu que tu la mette à jour et que tu redémarre MacOs). Aabel est pas optimisé Retina pour la partie tableur, ça pique les yeux..


----------



## GenerationQashqai (25 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai craqué également pour le Macbook Pro Retina 13" i5 2.6ghz avec ssd 256go...

Je vous tiens au courant dès réception.

@++


----------



## rbk (27 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis également l'heureux propriétaire du nouveau macbook pro retina 13 / SS 256.

Acheté au lux, je l'ai eu un peu moins cher. 

J'en suis pour l'instant très satisfait et conquis. Superbe écran, réactivité ssd, puissance waw.


----------



## Omari92 (27 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir, sa fait quelques jours que j'ai mon macbook retina 13, tout ce que je peux dire c'est que j'etais tres surpris de la vivacité du ptit engin sérieux !  il fait tt ce que j'attend de lui à merveille sauf les jeux jlai pas acheté pour sa. Par contre j'ai remarqué un petit problème : quand je veux mater une ptite video via youtube ou une video via VLC et je veux mettre le son sur les enceinte Bose soundlink avec Airplay, j'ai remarqué qu'il ya 2 secondes de décalage image/son ce qui est quand meme embêtant :/ par contre si je lis le film via Quicktime ou un truk de Itune et bah sa marche nikel sans décalage Voila, je ne sais si ça vient du Mac Os x ou Airplay ..? et c'est pas juste avec les enceintes Bose et le meme probleme si je vx transmettre le son via la freebox V6..
je veux savoir si je suis le seul à remarquer cela ? Merci


----------



## aurelien0705 (28 Mars 2013)

rbk a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je suis également l'heureux propriétaire du nouveau macbook pro retina 13 / SS 256.
> 
> ...



Bienvenue au petit dernier !

1. aurelien0705
2. gattinho
3. Theviin0570
4. Reight
5. jiis
6. dorham
7. varbena
8. lexo63
9. spart6
10. beng1212
11. Judas68fr
12. othumerel
13. Omari92
14. rbk



Omari92 a dit:


> Bonsoir, sa fait quelques jours que j'ai mon macbook retina 13, tout ce que je peux dire c'est que j'etais tres surpris de la vivacité du ptit engin sérieux !  il fait tt ce que j'attend de lui à merveille sauf les jeux jlai pas acheté pour sa. Par contre j'ai remarqué un petit problème : quand je veux mater une ptite video via youtube ou une video via VLC et je veux mettre le son sur les enceinte Bose soundlink avec Airplay, j'ai remarqué qu'il ya 2 secondes de décalage image/son ce qui est quand meme embêtant :/ par contre si je lis le film via Quicktime ou un truk de Itune et bah sa marche nikel sans décalage Voila, je ne sais si ça vient du Mac Os x ou Airplay ..? et c'est pas juste avec les enceintes Bose et le meme probleme si je vx transmettre le son via la freebox V6..
> je veux savoir si je suis le seul à remarquer cela ? Merci



Concernant ton problème, je n'utilise pas souvent Airplay. Les rares fois où je l'ai utilisé pour transférer le son et l'image sur ma TV via l'Apple TV je n'ai pas eu de décalage du son par rapport à l'image...

Renseigne-toi ailleurs sur le Forum mais je ne pense pas que cela vient du modèle de ton Mac, en tout cas.


----------



## GenerationQashqai (28 Mars 2013)

aurelien0705 a dit:


> Bienvenue au petit dernier !
> 
> 1. aurelien0705
> 2. gattinho
> ...



Moi aussi je veux bien faire partie du Club  

Merci !


----------



## aurelien0705 (28 Mars 2013)

Mise à jour de la liste des *membres*  : 

1. aurelien0705
2. gattinho
3. Theviin0570
4. Reight
5. jiis
6. dorham
7. varbena
8. lexo63
9. spart6
10. beng1212
11. Judas68fr
12. othumerel
13. Omari92
14. rbk
15. nikoxx


----------



## jiis (31 Mars 2013)

Omari92 a dit:


> Bonsoir, sa fait quelques jours que j'ai mon macbook retina 13, tout ce que je peux dire c'est que j'etais tres surpris de la vivacité du ptit engin sérieux !  il fait tt ce que j'attend de lui à merveille sauf les jeux jlai pas acheté pour sa. Par contre j'ai remarqué un petit problème : quand je veux mater une ptite video via youtube ou une video via VLC et je veux mettre le son sur les enceinte Bose soundlink avec Airplay, j'ai remarqué qu'il ya 2 secondes de décalage image/son ce qui est quand meme embêtant :/ par contre si je lis le film via Quicktime ou un truk de Itune et bah sa marche nikel sans décalage Voila, je ne sais si ça vient du Mac Os x ou Airplay ..? et c'est pas juste avec les enceintes Bose et le meme probleme si je vx transmettre le son via la freebox V6..
> je veux savoir si je suis le seul à remarquer cela ? Merci



J'ai eu un problème similaire avec Youtube mais ce n'est pas systématique.
J'ai l'impression que c'est fonction de la résolution de la vidéo à afficher.


----------



## yohann22 (1 Avril 2013)

MacBook Retina 13" en version 256Go commandé sur le refurb pour ma part, il vient de passé en statut expédié avec une livraison au plus tard le 04/04/13


----------



## aurelien0705 (1 Avril 2013)

yohann22 a dit:


> MacBook Retina 13" en version 256Go commandé sur le refurb pour ma part, il vient de passé en statut expédié avec une livraison au plus tard le 04/04/13



Eh bien dans ce cas, je t'accueille dans le club et te fais membre (par anticipation ) du *Club* :

Mise à jour de la liste des membres  : 

1. aurelien0705
2. gattinho
3. Theviin0570
4. Reight
5. jiis
6. dorham
7. varbena
8. lexo63
9. spart6
10. beng1212
11. Judas68fr
12. othumerel
13. Omari92
14. rbk
15. nikoxx
16. yohann22


----------



## yohann22 (3 Avril 2013)

Reçu aujourd'hui, un vrai bijou


----------



## ogri (4 Avril 2013)

Bonsoir, pour ma part je salue Aurélien et Theviins qui avaient eu la gentillesse de me conseiller quand j'avais commencé à m'intéresser aux MacBook il y a quelques semaines. Je dois reconnaître que, malgré leurs conseils, j'étais parti dans un premier temps sur un MacBook Air. Ce devait être mon premier Mac et après beaucoup d'hésitations je suis donc parti sur ce MacBook Air. Je l'ai retourné en fin de semaine dernière et j'ai acheté un MacBook Pro Retina 13" aujourd'hui même. D'une part parce que j'ai été déçu par la qualité de l'écran du Air et que d'autre part j'étais  de plus en plus séduit par l'esthétique du Retina que je trouve aujourd'hui quasiment aussi fin que le Air mais avec, en plus un épaisseur rassurante. Et puis, bien entendu, cet écran Retina c'est quelquechose !!! Pour autant, je dois dire que les couleurs sont particulièrement étranges. Je trouve qu'elles tirent beaucoup vers le violet. Je me demande si je n'aurais pas hérité  d'une telle LG  mais la commande du terminal que j'utilisais dur mon Zir pour le savoir ne me retourne ici aucun résultat. Si vous connaissez une commande spécifique aux MBPr ça m'intéresse car j'aimerais quand même m'en assurer avant d'adopter définitivement cette machine. En tout cas, Me voilà moi aussi l'heureux possesseur d'un MacBook Pro Retina 13"


----------



## aurelien0705 (4 Avril 2013)

Salut ogri ! Alors comme ça finalement tu as succombé au chant des sirènes du MBPR 13", hein ? 

Je t'ajoute à la liste : 

1. aurelien0705
2. gattinho
3. Theviin0570
4. Reight
5. jiis
6. dorham
7. varbena
8. lexo63
9. spart6
10. beng1212
11. Judas68fr
12. othumerel
13. Omari92
14. rbk
15. nikoxx
16. yohann22
17. ogri

En ce qui concerne les couleurs, je n'ai pas ce que tu décris, je n'ai pas constaté de dérive vers le violet.
Pour ma part, j'ai une dalle Samsung (mais je crois bien qu'aucun problème sur les dalles LG pour Retina 13" n'a été recensé à ce jour. Ce sont les 15" qui souffre de rémanence... Non ? Alors peut-être que les couleurs ou le contraste n'est pas aussi bon sur les LG...).

*Comment savoir la marque de sa dalle sur les Retina 13" ?*

Tu tapes ceci dans ton terminal : 
	
	



```
ioreg -lw0 | grep -i "DisplayVendorID"
```

Si tu obtiens ce code-ci : 1552 > Samsung 
Sinon, tu as une LG.


----------



## GenerationQashqai (4 Avril 2013)

aurelien0705 a dit:


> *Comment savoir la marque de sa dalle sur les Retina 13" ?*
> 
> Tu tapes ceci dans ton terminal :
> 
> ...



Bonjour et merci pour le code à taper dans le terminal, je ne le trouvais pas non plus... Et j'ai 1552 !

En tout cas ce MBPr 13 est vraiment agréable à utiliser


----------



## gattinho (4 Avril 2013)

Dalle Samsung pour ma part. 

Je me suis acheté une Magic Mouse, c'est un régal.


----------



## stubborn (4 Avril 2013)

J'ai moi aussi 1552 comme displayvendorID mais après avoir parcouru pas mal de pages sur les forums à la recherche d'une commande terminal valable pour le 13", je ne suis pas certaine du tout que 1552 corresponde à Samsung. Certains reportent en effet avoir obtenu ce même ID indifféremment sur des 15" ayant une dalle Samsung et des 15" ayant une dalle LG. Ce qui est certains c'est que pour le moment personne n'a trouvé l'équivalence de la commande terminal longue du 15" qui donne véritablement le code fabricant de la dalle. 

Le premier qui trouve... !

http://forums.macrumors.com/showpost.php?p=16925157&postcount=461

A part ça, j'appartiens à donc à un club de gens heureux. 
Dingue ça.


----------



## wild thing (5 Avril 2013)

MacBook Pro retina commandé avant hier sur le refurb avec 256Go de SSD. Maintenant plus qu'a trouver une nouvelle famille pour mon MacBook.


----------



## ogri (6 Avril 2013)

Merci pour le cade. En effet, j'aimerais bien trouver une commande longue plus explicite qui donnerait réellement le nom du constructeur comme c'est le cas pour les autres modèles, car en réalité, ces couleurs qui tirent vers le mauve me font quand même craindre d'avoir une dalle LG et si c'est le cas j'espère que je vais pouvoir en changer.

Merci pour tout.
Olivier


----------



## PertiG (7 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai toujours utilisé un PC sous Windows (pour le boulot) et Linux chez moi sur un PC fixe de 2008. 
Linux pour mon utilisation personnelle me convient très bien, le système Linux tourne comme une horloge sur la machine personnelle. En revanche c'est un vieux PC fixe et je souhaite avoir plus de mobilité avec une nouvelle machine portable de bonne facture.

J'ai regardé un peu ce qui se fait sur le marché, et je suis attiré par la beauté et l'ergonomie des machines Apple, et l'os mac os X reste dans la famille Unix ;-) donc je ne serai pas dépaysé.
De plus, je vais m'installer en Amérique du Nord (côté Vancouver) à partir de cet été, et je pense qu'avec Apple je pourrai avoir une machine sous garantie internationale avec applecare, ce qui n'est pas forcément le cas des autres marques.

Vendredi , j'ai acheté le MacBook Air 13'' à la Fnac, l'ai essayé pendant 24 h chez moi, et l'écran m'a fortement déçu. Pourtant j'ai essayé de paramétrer le qualibrage de l'écran, rien à faire , j'ai pas accroché.
Peut être c'est lié au fait que l'écran du MBA est un LG.
Je l'ai rendu hier, et je m'interroge à prendre cette semaine un Macbook Pro Retina 13'' , qui semble associé la mobilité du MBA , avec la qualité d'affichage Retina.

Je souhaite installer en dual boot Windows 7 dessus afin de pouvoir travailler sur des fichiers Excel avec plein de macros VBA dessus. Mon utilisation est la gestion des photos et vidéos personnelles, bureautique, internet, et traitement de gros fichiers sous Excel.

Rassurez moi, est ce que je fais vraiment le bon choix avec ce MBP Retina 13'' par rapport au MBA ?


Bien à vous.


----------



## Tox (7 Avril 2013)

Rien que pour l'usage que tu décris, je partirais sur le processeur du Retina plutôt que du MBA. En outre, le connecteur HDMI pourrait être un plus pour tes vidéos.


----------



## PertiG (7 Avril 2013)

J'ai commencé à glaner des infos sur le forum, cet avis ne me rassure pas :

http://forums.macg.co/12497733-post36.html


----------



## Judas68fr (8 Avril 2013)

je travaille beaucoup sur des bases de données, des matrices et des tables Excel, et j'ai choisi le Retina à cause de ça. La densité de pixels fait qu'il est facile et agréable de jouer avec le zoom sans perdre la lisibilité des données. Pareil pour les documents Word. Et je trouve aussi que la finesse de l'écran est super reposante pour les yeux (depuis que j'ai le Retina je ne porte quasiment plus mes verres de repos).


----------



## ogri (8 Avril 2013)

Bonjour, j'ai eu récemment le même parcours que toi :
J'ai commencé par prendre un MacBook air, et déçu par l'écran je l'ai rendu et je viens de prendre Retina 13 pouces. Je te confirme qu'on a avec cet appareil quasiment la même mobilité qu'avec le MacBook Air et un écran vraiment de très très bonne qualité. Je ne pense pas que tu puisses être déçu par cet achat. Pour information, je suis passé samedi chez Darty et j'ai vu que le MacBook pro Retina 13" en 128 Go était proposé à 1359 au lieu de 1499, peut-être est-ce également le cas près de chez toi, parce que là ça vaut vraiment le coup 
Bien à toi,
Olivier.


----------



## PertiG (8 Avril 2013)

Merci beaucoup pour vos retours. 

Une petite question, est ce que certains d'entre vous ont effectué un Dual boot avec Windows 7 sur le MPr 13'' ?

En effet, les fichiers excel que j'ai ne fonctionnent pas dans un environnement Mac OSx, à cause des macro VBA (langage propriétaire Microsoft). J'ai des copains qui n'ont pas réussi à exploiter ces fichiers Excel avec ces macros spécifiques Microsoft.

Je n'ai pas le choix que d'envisager l'installation de Windows 7 sur ce Mac, mais je préfère m'assurer que c'est une opération simple à effectuer.


----------



## gattinho (8 Avril 2013)

Tu peux aussi faire avec une VM.


----------



## aurelien0705 (9 Avril 2013)

Je mets à jour la liste des membres *heureux* : 

1. aurelien0705
2. gattinho
3. Theviin0570
4. Reight
5. jiis
6. dorham
7. varbena
8. lexo63
9. spart6
10. beng1212
11. Judas68fr
12. othumerel
13. Omari92
14. rbk
15. nikoxx
16. yohann22
17. ogri
18. stubborn
19. wild thing

Content de vous avoir dans le Club 

Bientôt la vingtaine !


----------



## esam74 (10 Avril 2013)

Me voila un peu moins content du miens, apres 6 mois de bons services le ghosting est apparu d'un coup. Toute une aventure entre l'apple store et l'apple care en ligne pour me le faire reparer.


----------



## aurelien0705 (10 Avril 2013)

esam74 a dit:


> Me voila un peu moins content du miens, apres 6 mois de bons services le ghosting est apparu d'un coup. Toute une aventure entre l'apple store et l'apple care en ligne pour me le faire reparer.



Mince ! De façon prononcée ? Que dit l'apple care et apple ? Ils acceptent de le réparer ?


----------



## wild thing (11 Avril 2013)

Bonsoir à tous,
2 petites questions qui je l'espère trouveront une réponse ici.
1) A priori il n'y a toujours aucune façon de savoir avec précision quelle dalle est présente sur nos MBPr ou est-ce que je me trompe?
2) Et pareil pour le SSD, quelle moyen a t'on de savoir quelle marque est présente?

Merci d'avance de vos réponses.


----------



## PertiG (12 Avril 2013)

wild thing a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 2 petites questions qui je l'espère trouveront une réponse ici.
> 1) A priori il n'y a toujours aucune façon de savoir avec précision quelle dalle est présente sur nos MBPr ou est-ce que je me trompe?
> 2) Et pareil pour le SSD, quelle moyen a t'on de savoir quelle marque est présente?
> ...



Pour répondre à ta question N°1, il faut lancer une commande Unix via le terminal suivant :

ioreg -lw0 | grep IODisplayEDID | sed "/[^<]*</s///" | xxd -p -r | strings -6


Si le résultat de la commande n'est pas LP, donc tu as une dalle Samsung.


----------



## wild thing (12 Avril 2013)

Merci à toi mais cela ne donne rien, ça me dit "color lcd"!


----------



## PertiG (13 Avril 2013)

wild thing a dit:


> Merci à toi mais cela ne donne rien, ça me dit "color lcd"!



Justement ça veut dire que tu as du Samsung.


----------



## wild thing (13 Avril 2013)

Ok, merci à toi!


----------



## esam74 (13 Avril 2013)

aurelien0705 a dit:


> Mince ! De façon prononcée ? Que dit l'apple care et apple ? Ils acceptent de le réparer ?



Au apple store il voulait bien me le changer mais en me disant que ca sera qu'une seule fois et que ca pouvait etre pire apres! J'ai appelé l'apple care et il me le change le nombre de fois que necessaire pendant ma garantie! Etonnant ces deux sons de cloche.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h51 ----------

Honte a moi je croyais avoir posté dans le topic du 15... ! :rose:


----------



## stubborn (13 Avril 2013)

@wild thing,



PertiG a dit:


> Justement ça veut dire que tu as du Samsung.




color LCD ne vaut rien dire à lui tout seul. 

A la suite de la commande terminal longue ioreg -lw0 | grep \"EDID\" | sed "/[^<]*</s///" | xxd -p -r | strings -6 (quand celle-ci fonctionne !) tu a une première ligne Color LCD PUIS une seconde ligne qui indique LSN(+une suite de chiffre) ou LP(+une suite de chiffre). C'est ce deuxième indicatif qui indique le fabricant de la dalle. LSN correspondant à Samsung, LP à LG.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (13 Avril 2013)

stubborn a dit:


> color LCD ne vaut rien dire à lui tout seul.
> 
> A la suite de la commande terminal longue ioreg -lw0 | grep \"EDID\" | sed "/[^<]*</s///" | xxd -p -r | strings -6 (quand celle-ci fonctionne) tu a une première ligne Color LCD PUIS une seconde ligne qui indique LSN(+une suite de chiffre) ou LP(+une suite de chiffre). C'est ce deuxième indicatif qui indique le fabricant de la dalle. LSN correspondant à Samsung, LP à LG.


 
Ca ne donne pas le même retour sur les 13,3 que sur les autres. Déjà signalé plusieurs fois dans ce même topic.


----------



## stubborn (13 Avril 2013)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Ca ne donne pas le même retour sur les 13,3 que sur les autres. Déjà signalé plusieurs fois dans ce même topic.



Oui. Cela donne effectivement une seule ligne au lieu de deux. D'où l'usage pour le 13 de la commande courte qui donne alors un autre code vendor. D'où également le fait que certains sur les forums anglo-saxons disent que peut-être Apple aurait pu verrouiller la commande pour le 13". Pourquoi le 13 et pas le 15 ?  Mystère et bulle de gomme. Bref, rien de bien probant dans cette explication.


----------



## arod57 (14 Avril 2013)

Possesseurs d'un MacBook Pro retina 13" je me demande si je ne vais pas le rendre pour prendre le modèle 15 pouces sur le refurb . Le 13pouces à été acheté sur le refurb 1269..

Peur d'être un peu juste sur le 13 pour du montage vidéo 1080p...


----------



## vanquishV12 (17 Avril 2013)

Bonjour

J'étais propriétaire d'un mba 2012 i5/8go/256 et je l'ai rendu à cause de son écran médiocre.
Le reste me convenait parfaitement.
Je voudrais prendre un retina 13 qui a tout du mba parfait mais je minterroge : on dit que sur le 15 ça lag et il est vrai que j'ai pu essayer un modèle a la FNAC qui laguais énormément sur des sites comme clubic par exemple.
C'était il y a quelques mois.

Ces soucis frappent ils le retina 13 aujourd'hui ?
Y a t il des usages dans lesquels on sent que l'ordinateur galère ?

Merci


----------



## Gaston& (17 Avril 2013)

Bonsoir , 

 j'attends avec impatience la livraison du MBPr 13,3   3 GHz   256 go
Merci au créateur du Club et a vos infos , ca aide 

A+


----------



## aurelien0705 (18 Avril 2013)

vanquishV12 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> J'étais propriétaire d'un mba 2012 i5/8go/256 et je l'ai rendu à cause de son écran médiocre.
> Le reste me convenait parfaitement.
> ...



Je n'ai jamais entendu parlé d'un Retina 15" qui laggue ni même vu un larguer, celui de mon père marche comme sur des roulettes !

En revanche, sur le 13", les ralentissements que tu peux avoir c'est sur certaines pages internet très chargées comme celles de Facebook. Mais, comme mentionné quelque part sur ce Topic, en installant le logiciel WebKit qui est en fait un navigateur Safari corrigé, les ralentissements disparaissent. Cela laisse donc penser que ces ralentissements peuvent être résolus de façon "logicielle"... Donc dans 10.9, ce serait corrigé ? 



Gaston& a dit:


> Bonsoir ,
> 
> j'attends avec impatience la livraison du MBPr 13,3   3 GHz   256 go
> Merci au créateur du Club et a vos infos , ca aide
> ...



Le plaisir est pour moi et pour tous les membres du club, je pense


----------



## vanquishV12 (18 Avril 2013)

Merci je viens de commander un Retina 13 / i7 / 8 Go / 512 SSD
Réception le 26 (ça fait long).

On verra bien 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h12 ----------

PS  : je viens de tester le retina 15 d'un collegue et oui ça rame sévèrement sur les sites chargés et parfois sur l'interface OS X.
Vu la puissance du 13 (35 % de moins que le 15) mais vu la surface d'affichage plus petite, ça doit être grosso modo identique.

A voir donc !


----------



## ampuma (19 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Après pas mal de temps de réflexion, oui, vraiment pas mal finalement, je viens de m'offrir un Macbook 13 rétina en configuration de base, i5 2,6 ghz, 8go, 256go de SSD à l'apple store de Lyon. Bravo pour l'accueil et la gentillesse des employés au passage 

A force de lire, et relire cet excellent forum, mais aussi tous les sites web traitant du sujet, je n'arrivais pas à me décider installé dans mon canapé. J'ai profité d'un passage sur Lyon pour me rendre à l'Apple store, 400 kms aller/retour pour enfin voir en live toutes ces machines.

J'ai tenté l'expérience Mac avec un MBA de 2012 en Juin dernier, mais déçu par l'écran de ce dernier, j'ai préféré le rendre dans les 15 jours après l'achat. A l'époque, on parlait déjà du rétina en 13 pouces, et j'ai préféré attendre un peu, juste pour voir 

Je viens du monde PC (oui je sais...) et tout ce qu'il y a pu exister avant, car ma passion de l'informatique me poursuit depuis 1977, et donc, je suis loin d'être né de la dernière pluie dans ce domaine. Je me souviens avec fierté et bienveillance de ce temps révolu où 1 Ko nous suffisait pour nous amuser  Et que dire du petit bonhomme qui bouge les bras sur l'écran, l'extase du programmateur en herbe que j'étais à l'époque.

Le Mac me fait 'rêver' depuis le premier évidement, en 1984 si ma mémoire ne me fait pas défaut. Mais pour je ne sais quelle raison vraiment, je n'ai jamais franchi le pas, c'est donc chose faite aujourd'hui, et je pense que nous allons enfin faire un bon bout de chemin ensemble.

Bref, mon choix c'est donc porté sur un modèle 13 pouces, qui correspond parfaitement à ma vision de l'ordinateur portable, ni trop gros, ni trop petit.

J'ai vraiment un faible pour le MBA qui est à mon avis une machine absolument incroyable, par sa taille et ses performances globales. Malheureusement, son écran n'est pas terrible, et c'est flagrant quand ils sont cote à cote avec le rétina. Les images sont pales, voir délavées pour moi, et c'est fort dommage. Donc, exclu le MBA, recalé.

J'ai bien regardé le rétina 15 pouces, mais il ne rentre définitivement pas dans mes critères de mobilités, belle machine, surement très puissance, mais pas pour moi. Lorsque le temps sera venu pour moi de remplacer mon pc de bureau quadcore, je partirai c'est sûr sur un iMac.

Donc, j'ai bien lu ici tous vos commentaires, et très franchement je confirme ce qu'il a été dit ici, la réputation d'un affichage très flou ect cet sont exagérés. Bon, sur macgé ça se voit effectivement  mais sur les sites que je fréquente habituellement, je n'ai pas ce problème, donc, pour moi, la qualité générale de l'écran en rétina l'a emporté haut la main.

Maintenant, je vais pouvoir tester un peu plus cette machine en long, en large voir même en travers  et je reviendrai donner ici mes impressions avec un peu plus de recul, à froid, ça sera de cette manière plus objectif qu'aujourd'hui.

En ce qui concerne mon utilisation d'un portable, c'est essentiellement pour bricoler, émulateurs, virtualisation, bureautique. Les jeux, ça n'a jamais été ma tasse de thé donc les perfs de la carte graphique, je m'en fiche un peu, l'important c'est que l'OS réponde bien et réalise ce que je lui demande de faire sans trop broncher.

A bientôt...

Bruno.


----------



## stubborn (20 Avril 2013)

> Le Mac me fait 'rêver' depuis le premier évidement, en 1984 si ma mémoire ne me fait pas défaut. Mais pour je ne sais quelle raison vraiment, je n'ai jamais franchi le pas, c'est donc chose faite aujourd'hui, et je pense que nous allons enfin faire un bon bout de chemin ensemble.


Ben dis donc, ça c'est un rêve qui a sacrément mis du temps à se réaliser...

J'ai eu mon premier mac en 91 lorsque j'étais étudiante, un Classic noir et blanc que j'ai absolument adoré et après lui beaucoup d'autres ont suivi... mais le premier c'est toujours le meilleur !  Doublement bienvenue au Club donc !


----------



## gattinho (20 Avril 2013)

Welcome ampuma.


----------



## aurelien0705 (20 Avril 2013)

Nous comptons maintenant *20* membres !

1. aurelien0705
2. gattinho
3. Theviin0570
4. Reight
5. jiis
6. dorham
7. varbena
8. lexo63
9. spart6
10. beng1212
11. Judas68fr
12. othumerel
13. Omari92
14. rbk
15. nikoxx
16. yohann22
17. ogri
18. stubborn
19. wild thing
20. ampuma


----------



## gattinho (24 Avril 2013)

Up. :d


----------



## Omari92 (25 Avril 2013)

Bonsoir, les gas je ne sais pas ce que vous faites avec vos rMbp13, mais sérieux un mois apres l'achat je suis tres deçu par un truc , quand on a besoin d'ouvrir une multitude de pages web en mm temps Ou lire un episode d'une serie par exemple en streaming et Bah tt de suite les ventilo se mettent à fond et la surchauffe on peut plus le tenir le mettre sur les genoux tellement c désagréable srx.. en fait j'hésitais bcp avant l'achat avec le 15 retina mais ce Topic m'a un peu rassuré, c'est vrai que le design et le poids c'est bluffant mais de la à surchauffer à l'ouverture d'une dizaine de pages Web c'est abusé pour un pc à 1600e !!
je pense meme à le revendre, je n'ai pas testé le 15 retina mais je ne pense pas qu'il va surchauffer comme ça puisiqu'il est doté d'une carte graphique. 
Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais si vous avez remarqué ce pti problème j'espère avoir des retours pour me décider . Merci bcp


----------



## gattinho (25 Avril 2013)

J'ai pas de soucis de ce genre bizarrement, et pourtant j'ai toujours plusieurs bureaux avec Firefox d'ouvert avec un 10ene d'onglet aussi, iTunes, OUtlook etc... et les ventilos je les entend presque jamais, ou alors c'est vraiment léger léger...


----------



## vanquishV12 (25 Avril 2013)

Bonsoir,

Je viens de recevoir mon Retina 13 i7 / 8 Go / 512 SSD et visiblement j'ai une dalle Samsung.
Le contraste est trop fort à mon goût mais je vais essayer de l'abaisser avec un logiciel (une idée d'ailleurs ?). Sinon l'écran est vraiment sympa.

Contrairement à ce que j'avais lu partout ça ne rame pas. J'avais un MBA i5 de 2012 avant et il n'était pas plus fluide. De temps en temps il y a des micro saccades mais de souvenir le MBA faisait pareil.

Par contre une chose me choque vraiment beaucoup c'est la chauffe. Il est vraiment chaud même en surf web. Est ce du à l'i7 ou est ce que le i5 chauffe lui aussi ?
Un autre point à noter (mais on n'a rien sans rien) et qu'il est très nettement plus lourd que le MBA. C'est vraiment le jour et la nuit.

En tout cas le portable est réactif, fluide, sympa, bon écran. Le SSD me semble moins rapide que sur le MBA par contre. D'ailleurs on peut savoir sa marque comment ?

Je n'ai plus qu'à l'utiliser 10 jours pour voir si je me ferai au 13 ou si je dois passer sur un 15 (je prendrais celui à 2799 dans ce cas).



Omari92 a dit:


> Bonsoir, les gas je ne sais pas ce que vous faites avec vos rMbp13, mais sérieux un mois apres l'achat je suis tres deçu par un truc , quand on a besoin d'ouvrir une multitude de pages web en mm temps Ou lire un episode d'une serie par exemple en streaming et Bah tt de suite les ventilo se mettent à fond et la surchauffe on peut plus le tenir le mettre sur les genoux tellement c désagréable srx.. en fait j'hésitais bcp avant l'achat avec le 15 retina mais ce Topic m'a un peu rassuré, c'est vrai que le design et le poids c'est bluffant mais de la à surchauffer à l'ouverture d'une dizaine de pages Web c'est abusé pour un pc à 1600e !!
> je pense meme à le revendre, je n'ai pas testé le 15 retina mais je ne pense pas qu'il va surchauffer comme ça puisiqu'il est doté d'une carte graphique.
> Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais si vous avez remarqué ce pti problème j'espère avoir des retours pour me décider . Merci bcp


Pour ton info mon collègue qui a un 15 retina me dit "qu'on pourrait faire cuire un oeuf dessus" tellement il chauffe.


----------



## Omari92 (25 Avril 2013)

Mercii à toii "vanquishV12" pour le retour, parce que depuis un moment sa me chiffone cette histoire de surchauffe sur simple manoeuvres sur le web des fenentres par ci par la, le streaming des series us n'en parlant meme pas on entend bien les ventillo souffler biensur sa chauffe pour tt ce qui a un lien avec internet, par contre par exemple un pti film sur Quicktime ou music sur itunes sa va il est bien froid.. Voila je suis deçu parce que je me disais comme je n'ai jouer que sur console j'aurai pas besoin d'une carte graphique , mais de la à avoir des soucis sur une simple utilisation sur le web sa me dépasse vraiment.. :/

"vanquishV12" vous etes bien sure de vous que votre collègue à ce probleme la avec son 15 retina ? c'est à dire sur des fonctions super banales internet ?  je ne parle pas des jeux ou des logiciel lourds..  parce que normalement ya la carte Nvidia qui gere bien tt sa.. bref je suis vraiment confus. si jai pris un pti pc c'est pour le me delacer avec où je veux , sur le canapé les escaliers sans se bruler les genoux! les jeux et les boulot sa se passe sur l'imac sur un bureau..


----------



## vanquishV12 (25 Avril 2013)

Ca a toujours été le cas avec tous les mac : les coques sont en alu pour le design, la noblesse et pour servir de refroidisseur aux composants.
Sur le retina 15 ça chauffe deux fois plus 

De là à se bruler les genoux il y a un gap quand même non ?


----------



## Omari92 (26 Avril 2013)

Biensur je ne dirais pas que ça cause des brulure de 3ème degré mais cette une façon de dire que c'est vachement désagréable , quand on veut genre relaxer sur un canapé le mac sur les genou mater un truk en streaming ou faire une recherche avancée sur le web ce qui implique l'ouverture de bcp de pages web je ne veux pas etre embêter par la temperature qui grimpe et la je met muet et j'entend que les ventillo sont à fond donc voila.. moi je n'ai pas pris le rMbp13 pour gerer de gros logiciels ou jeux de ouff jai l'imac qui fait tt cela merveilleusement mais je lai pris pour la mobilité mais voila c'est très embetant et je rapelle que sa s'enflame qu'en lançant des video sur internet mais pas Quicktime ou itunes...  et si le 15 retina c'est pire comme vous le dites vraiment, je vais essayer de revendre le mien et me contenter de l'imac en attendant la sortie de l' ipad5 bientot, En fait j'avais ipad4 franchement j'ouvrais plein de pages web et mater des series en streaming il était Nikel koii sa chauffe pas sa rame pas imper!! et biensur il est doté aussi d'écran retira..


----------



## vanquishV12 (26 Avril 2013)

Personne n'a la commande pour savoir quel SSD j'ai ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Avril 2013)

C'est écrit dans informations système.


----------



## vanquishV12 (26 Avril 2013)

Ok merci APPLE SSD SD512E  donc un sandisk.
J'ai vu les bench c'est kifkif avec le Samsung. Mais j'ai voulu regarder car je le trouve sensiblement plus lent que mon MBA.

Bon sinon après avoir utilisé la bête je trouve le portable proche de la perfection. Le clavier est top, le son est bon, l'ordi est ultra silencieux, l'écran est génial, la possibilité de changer de résolution aussi, le système est réactif, l'autonomie semble être bonne, il se recharge vite mais surtout ... c'est super fluide. Partout, tout le temps. Je ne comprends pas comment les gens peuvent dire qu'il rame. Le seul moment ou ça laquait un peu c'était sur safari mais depuis webkit plus aucune saccade.

Je vais vous étonner mais j'ai jonglé entre mon 13 et le retina 15 de mon collègue toute l'aprem et je suis formel : le 15 a des lags / micro lags selon les appli, chose dont le 13 est totalement exonéré. Au final soit le retira 13 a été optimisé depuis sa sortie, soit les tests que j'ai lu n'étaient pas du tout objectifs.

Demain je ferai du traitement photo lourd et de la vidéo pour voir ce que ça donne.

En tout cas pour le moment je suis satisfait de tout ... reste à voir si la taille de l'écran me conviendra ou si je devrai de toutes façons partir sur un 15".

Pour ceux qui ont un MBA et qui hésitent, y'a pas photo : le retira 13 est très clairement un cran au dessus sur tous les points : design, robustesse apparente, confort de frappe (incomparablement meilleur que le clavier plastok du MBA), écran bien sur, son, connectique, wifi...

Il est par contre moins bon que le MBA sur le poids (on sent vraiment la différence), l'épaisseur (il est un peu plus épais que le 15 !), la chauffe (mais je compare l'i7 de mon r13 à l'i5 du MBA) et à mon sens la rapidité du SSD.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (27 Avril 2013)

C'est sûr que c'est un bon compromis et qu'il va faire du mal au MacBook Air 13,3 pouces. Format plus compact quais 10 mm en largeur et profondeur épaisseur similaire. 300 gr de plus mais 8 Go de série et surtout un écran top qualité.


----------



## gattinho (27 Avril 2013)

Vous utilisez quoi comme bench pour tester vos SSD?
Merci.


----------



## pierreko (27 Avril 2013)

Je suis des vôtres


----------



## vanquishV12 (27 Avril 2013)

Qui a un 13 retina en i5 ici ?
Quelles sont vos températures en idle ? et en usage web classique ?
Le miens (i7) devient super chaud dès que je m'en sers, c'est désagréable sur les genoux.

Je voudrais comparer les températures (je vous donne les miennes demain).
Merci


----------



## sbls63 (27 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

J'avais vendu mon imac 24" pour un MBA 13" mais grâce à vous et un petit tour dans une boutique Mac, je viens de commander sur le refurb :

*MacBook Pro avec écran Retina 13,3 pouces reconditionné avec processeur bic&#339;ur Intel Core i5 à 2,5 GHz*


Initialement commercialisé en octobre 2012

 256 Go de stockage flash

Vivement mardi :-D


----------



## Omari92 (27 Avril 2013)

" Qui a un 13 retina en i5 ici ?
Quelles sont vos températures en idle ? et en usage web classique ?
Le miens (i7) devient super chaud dès que je m'en sers, c'est désagréable sur les genoux. "

Merci AstonMartin VanquishV12    enfin quelqu'un qui ne souffre pas de paraplégie, et bah ouii c'est embêtant sur les genoux la chaleur grimpe très vite et le plus inquiétant c'est pas pour une utilisation Hard , c'est juste du safari (meme avec webkit) Rohh :/

J'ai cherché un peu sur les forum et bah y'a pas mel de gens qui ont eu ce problème, sur certains 15 retina c'était carrément un problème technique certains l'ont echangé parceque normalement avec du surf sur safari ça ne doit pas dépasser les 35° et 2000 à 2500 rpm ! la chaleur se ressent surtout sur le coté haut à droite la où y'a la maudite CPU :/ ..

Moi en tout j'ai pris un rdv pour la semaine prochaine genius pour voir ce qu'il se trame..


----------



## vanquishV12 (28 Avril 2013)

Hier j'ai branché mon 24" en thunderbolt et je me suis servi du retira 13 comme unité centrale, écran fermé. L'ordi était brulant et le bureau en dessous aussi 
Le PC fait aucun bruit mais il chauffe beaucoup. Je ne sais pas si c'est normal ou pas, je n'ai fait que du safari + excel + mail...

Il va bruler en édition photo !

Par contre moi ce n'est pas sur le dessus qu'il chauffe mais la plaque d'au en dessous, celle en contact avec les genoux. C'est vraiment très chaud.

PS : bon, hé bien je ne comprends pas. Alors qu'hier il chauffait comme un radiateur bain d'huile, ce matin j'ai bossé deux heures sur du dev web et il reste froid.
3 navigateurs ouverts, un éditeur de code, photoshop utilisé, logiciel FTP, itunes, mail, mise à jour de soft, usage abusif des changements d'écran et tout est froid.
Bizarre.

Quel plaisir inouï d'utiliser une telle machine. S'en est à la limite du jouissif !


----------



## gattinho (28 Avril 2013)

Bizarre tes soucis de chauffe car de mon côté c'est vraiment loin d'être le cas... je fais tourner plusieurs bureaux en même temps avec Firefox 10ene d'onglets, Outlook, Itunes et quelques autres bureaux et pas de soucis de surchauffe... :s


----------



## Holosmos (28 Avril 2013)

Ca vient maybe du support sur lequel vous posez votre pc non?


----------



## Omari92 (28 Avril 2013)

Bonjour tous le monde,  à VanquishV12 : vous pouvez précisez les température d'istat de votre macbook quand vous etes en mode surf intensif + un peu de musique via itunes ou autre ? et vitesse des ventillo ? Merci

Ouai je pense que c'est pas normal le problème de chauffe la, juste je précise un truc si j'ai acheté un macbook 13 R c'est biensur pour ne pas bosser dessus sur un Bureau! c'est le mettre sur mes genoux n'importe où je veux m'installer, sur le bureau la température ça va quoi..

à Vanquish quand je dis il chauffe en haut à gauche c'est biensur je perle du plaque de dessous en haut à gauche.

Je verrai ce qu'ils vont me dire chez applestore parce que ce problème est constaté sur pas mal de forum et comme un con j'ai lu pendant une semaine tous les feedback sur Rmbp13 avant l'achat et je me suis loupé carrément sur ce coup la.


----------



## Holosmos (28 Avril 2013)

Vous mettez une coque ou une protection sur votre MBPr ou il est "nu" sur vos genoux?


----------



## Omari92 (28 Avril 2013)

Holosmos a dit:


> Vous mettez une coque ou une protection sur votre MBPr ou il est "nu" sur vos genoux?



Oui je le mets sans coque ni protection nu quoi..  je voudrais bien avoir un petit feedback sur les température des autres acquéreurs du rMbp13 et vitesse des ventilo en mode surf Only ?  Merci


----------



## gattinho (28 Avril 2013)

Holosmos a dit:


> Vous mettez une coque ou une protection sur votre MBPr ou il est "nu" sur vos genoux?



Les coques sont pas super top pour les températures... c'est pas recommandé quoi.


----------



## vanquishV12 (28 Avril 2013)

Holosmos a dit:


> Vous mettez une coque ou une protection sur votre MBPr ou il est "nu" sur vos genoux?





Holosmos a dit:


> Ca vient maybe du support sur lequel vous posez votre pc non?


Quand il est sur mon bureau ... bin il est sur mon bureau, en bois, plat.
Rien n'obstrue les sorties d'aération et hier il était bouillant.

Quand il est sur mes genoux, il est posé nu directement.

Pour les températures et ventilé quel logiciel utiliser ?


----------



## Tox (28 Avril 2013)

gattinho a dit:


> Les coques sont pas super top pour les températures... c'est pas recommandé quoi.



Oui... Mais non... Sur un classique 2012 (13" ou 15"), cela ne pose pas de problème.


----------



## Omari92 (28 Avril 2013)

vanquishV12 a dit:


> Quand il est sur mon bureau ... bin il est sur mon bureau, en bois, plat.
> Rien n'obstrue les sorties d'aération et hier il était bouillant.
> 
> Quand il est sur mes genoux, il est posé nu directement.
> ...



pour les températures et tt vous pouvez utiliser " istat pro " c'est gratuit


----------



## Judas68fr (29 Avril 2013)

je viens de faire un test bête: posé sur mon bureau en bois j'ai 37&#730;C (lecture d'une vidéo 720p sur VLC, Mail ouvert, et une dizaine d'onglets ouverts dans Safari (et iTunes qui tourne en fond en mode muet).

Ca monte à 42&#730;C au bout de quelques minutes en le posant sur mes genoux (sur mon jean), sans changer l'utilisation. J'avais déjà remarqué qu'il chauffait plus sur les genoux (pourtant les 2 bouches de ventilation sont bien dégagées).

La température maximale que j'ai atteinte pour l'instant c'est 61&#730;C pour le CPU Heatsink (après avec fait tourner Command and Conquer 3 sous Windows via Bootcamp pendant quelques heures).

Mais à aucun moment le clavier ne devient chaud, les zones chaudes sont le dessous, et le côté gauche devant l'écran. Je trouve que le système de refroidissement est plutôt bon sur ce laptop.


----------



## Reight (29 Avril 2013)

Salut,

J'ai pas lu tout le retard que j'ai sur ce fil, mais je vois que ça parle température.

J'ai été très agréablement surpris, une fois de plus, ce week-end par mon MacBook. En effet, je me suis offert quelques heures sur Counter Strike GO. Déjà, il tourne à merveille. Vraiment surprenante cette HD4000, même si ce n'est pas le jeu le plus gourmand du monde.

Ensuite, la température. J'ai "entendu" mes ventilos pour la première fois en presque 4 mois. Je met des guillemets, parce que même à fond (je suppose), ils faut vraiment tendre l'oreille pour les entendre. Extra ! Et le must, c'est la température. Alors oui, après un gros quart d'heure en jeu, l'alu au dessus des touches F4 à F9 est chaud. Pas au point de se brûler, mais pas très agréable au touché. Et dès l'instant ou la partie se termine, même si le jeu est encore lancé et que l'on est dans les menus, il faut entre une et trois minutes pour que la température baisse, et que les ventilos s'arrêtent.

Tout ça pour dire, que je suis encore très impressionné par la bestiole.


----------



## spart6 (29 Avril 2013)

Après plus d'un mois d'utilisation avec plusieurs onglets ouverts sur WebKit, iTune en fond vidéo en flash et j'en passe, je n'ai jamais entendu ces ventilos, la seule fois où je l'ai trouvé chaud c'était pour de la compression vidéo et encore 95% du temps il est froid. J'ai eu l'occasion de tester un MBPr 15 i7 2,3 pendant deux semaines une chose est sure la ça chauffe et ça ventile pour un rien. Je conseil un reset SMC pour commencer ou un retour SAV. Cette machine est vraiment superbe j'en suis vraiment heureux


----------



## vanquishV12 (29 Avril 2013)

Omari92 a dit:


> pour les températures et tt vous pouvez utiliser " istat pro " c'est gratuit



Merci. Là après une heure de travail sur batterie (dev web) et 10 appli ouvertes, 36°. Totalement froid.

La dernière fois je devais avoir un process qui tournait en fond.


----------



## YannT (29 Avril 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis (heureux) possesseur d'un MacBook Pro retina 13' depuis la semaine dernière, acheté sur le refurb.

Je mets heureux entre parenthèses, car il est encore un peu trop tôt pour me prononcer définitivement.

L'écran est merveilleux. Non pas seulement grâce à la très haute résolution, mais aussi et surtout parce qu'il s'agit d'une dalle IPS, qui affiche un large spectre de couleurs. Les nuances dans les dégradés sombres, pour la photographie, sont superbes.

La contrepartie, c'est que l'interface ne semble pas très fluide : ça "accroche", ça "saccadé", non seulement sous Safari avec des pages un peu compliquées, mais aussi sous Mail, sous Rappels, un peu partout, et ça dégrade sensiblement le sentiment de vitesse de la machine.

Je n'ai pas encore osé installer un jeu vidéo (même si je ne l'ai pas acheté pour ça)

Une question : certains d'entre vous ont ils essayé le performances de la machine sur un écran externe (en laissant l'écran retina fermé) ? Est ce qu'on retrouve davantage de fluidité sur un écran moins résolu ? Est ce que c'est une solution pour jouer occasionnellement ?

Merci d'avance.

Yann.


----------



## vanquishV12 (29 Avril 2013)

Salut,

Je ne sais pas toi mais moi j'ai un i7
Ce n'est pas tellement la HD4000 qui calcule le rendu mais le CPU donc j'ai préféré prendre le plus puissant.

Pour ma part j'ai parfois des accroches / saccades mais exactement comme sur le macbook air 2012 que j'avais. Ce n'est pas pas un effet retira mais OSX qui au global est assez gourmand graphiquement.

Pour répondre à ceci :


> Une question : certains d'entre vous ont ils essayé le performances de la machine sur un écran externe (en laissant l'écran retina fermé) ? Est ce qu'on retrouve davantage de fluidité sur un écran moins résolu ? Est ce que c'est une solution pour jouer occasionnellement ?


Moi j'ai un écran 24" IPS 1920x1200 branché en thunderbolt.
La fluidité est exactement la même. Mail a toujours ramé, même sur mon hackintosh.

Pour le navigateur web, installe webkit, c'est un genre de moteur pour safari qui rend tout 100% fluide.

Pour jouer oui c'est une solution si l'écran ne dépasse pas les 1680x1050 mais sur mon MBA en 1440x900 même call of duty 4 ramait...


----------



## YannT (29 Avril 2013)

Merci pour cette réponse.

Mon MBPr est un modèle i5 2,5GHz d'entrée de gamme (avec 8Go de Ram et 256Go SSD)

J'ai le souvenir d'une interface plus fluide avec Mountain Lion sur mon vieux MBP de 2009... Mais c'est un souvenir, et je ne peux plus comparer, puisque je me le suis fait voler...

J'ai ressenti aussi l'interface un peu plus fluide, un peu plus réactive, sur les MBA en démo en Apple Store...

J'imagine qu'il faudrait une mesure précise (FPS) pour dépasser ce ressenti, probablement très subjectif...


----------



## johndu13 (30 Avril 2013)

arf j'avais pas vue le special post pour les 13"
je reposte ici en esperant q'un modo vire mon sujet dan sla rubrique 15"

BONJOUR mes nouveaux ami(e)s

bon depuis le temps que je cherche un veritable ordinateur portable avec une surface d'affichage importante 

je crois avoir trouvé ....

mais 2 questions subsistent

comment savoir la dalle embarqué ?

et j'ai cru compredre que certains avait des ssd de marque sandisk  et d'autres crucial ? 

merci de bien avoir la gentilesse de m'eclaircir sur les elements  differents actuelle que l'on retrouve dans un mac(plus tenté pour le 13  que le 15)

merci a vous tous


----------



## all2505 (30 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Je viens de recevoir il y a à peine une heure mon nouveau MBP rétina 13", j'en suis ravi mais j'ai (peut-être) un soucis

Le premier c'est que j'ai reçu mon mbp rétina sur 3 colis (arrivés en même temps bien entendu), le premier contenait le mbp, le second la housse que j'avais commandé et enfin le dernier l'applecare. Hors c'est sur ce dernier que j'ai un soucis.

J'ignore si c'est normale mais pour l'applecare je n'ai reçu qu'un livret explication sans numéro de série, ni rien d'autre. Est ce normal ?

D'avance merci à l'aide que pour pourrez apporter à un novice en mac comme moi


----------



## sbls63 (30 Avril 2013)

Reçu il y a une heure, à l'état neuf, 4 charges de batterie, ssd samsung de même que la dalle. 

Effectivement, comme tous ici, safari rame mais webkit installé 

Les mise à jour sont en cours car en 10.8.2.

Je vais installer toutes mes applis habituelle et je vous ferai un retour.

En attendant c'est une superbe machine, légère et ça fait plus d'une heure que je l'ai sur les genoux et pas de chaleur ni de bruit. 

Que du bonheur


----------



## stubborn (30 Avril 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Modèle i5 pour ma part i5 2,6GHz avec 8Go de Ram et 256Go (early 2013), je n'ai absolument aucun ralentissement, même sous Firefox. 

Pour ce qui est de la température, le CPU Heatsink monte parfois à 55° mais tout le reste est au-dessous de 40, à l'exception du PCH Die (j'ignore à quoi cela correspond) qui est lui toujours un peu au-dessus même quand je ne fais que surfer.

Voili voilou.


----------



## YannT (30 Avril 2013)

Nous avons probablement une machine du même lot achetée sur le refurb ; la mienne était neuve également.

Au final, cela donne un MacBook retina à peine 100euro plus cher que le MBA neuf à configuration équivalente.



sbls63 a dit:


> Reçu il y a une heure, à l'état neuf, 4 charges de batterie, ssd samsung de même que la dalle.
> 
> Que du bonheur



Comment sais-tu que tu disposes d'une dalle Samsung ? 
Pour ma part je n'ai pas constaté de problème de rémanence jusqu'à présent, mais je n'ai pas cherché à mettre le phénomène en évidence non plus...


----------



## vanquishV12 (1 Mai 2013)

Bon pour ma part je suis satisfait à 95% par contre maintenant que j'utilise un max la machine je perçoit les "accroches" et mini saccades.

Et avec l'annonce des haswell, je pense que je vais renvoyer le miens pour commander un retira 13 haswell le 10 juin. Ce sera le même en plus puissant (15% ? car augmentation de fréquence), plus d'autonomie et une carte graphique 50% plus performante et je ne doute pas que, le prix des SSD chutant, le tarif soit en baisse. Ca allègera ma facture et je prendrai p-e un 768 Go


----------



## Omari92 (1 Mai 2013)

Mdrr à Vanquish92 ! vous etes un peu comme moi, vous etes à combien de Retour produit Apple  ??


----------



## tom dom (1 Mai 2013)

@ VanquishV12,
Tu es toujours dans la période de rétractation ?


----------



## gattinho (1 Mai 2013)

Pareil, quand Haswell sortira je revendrais le mien je pense.


----------



## Locke (1 Mai 2013)

all2505 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de recevoir il y a à peine une heure mon nouveau MBP rétina 13", j'en suis ravi mais j'ai (peut-être) un soucis
> 
> ...



A lire... http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/macbook-pro-retina-13-et-apple-care-sans-code-1203629.html


----------



## vanquishV12 (1 Mai 2013)

tom dom a dit:


> @ VanquishV12,
> Tu es toujours dans la période de rétractation ?



Oui. Je l'ai reçu jeudi dernier. Je le renvoie lundi.
Je n'ai renvoyé qu'un seul ordo pour l'instant. Franchement rien ne m'aurait fait renvoyer celui ci sauf l'arrivé d'un nouveau modèle. A 2200 euros l'ordi hors de question de ne pas avoir le dernier. Surtout que les prix des SSD fondent donc il devrait baisser de prix.
Et puis gagner une à deux heures d'autonomie on en rêve tous 

Je verrai pas contre si je reprends un i7 ou si je pars sur un i5. Je pense que le i5 haswell fera jeu égal avec mon i7 actuel qui me convient très bien.

Sauf si le i7 a une meilleure partie graphique que le i5. Enfin bon on verra.


----------



## gattinho (1 Mai 2013)

Oui ça va baisser je pense, ça plus la politique d'Apple, ils vendent moins en ce moment, ils vont être obligé de baisser leur prix et c'est tout bon pour nous.


----------



## Judas68fr (1 Mai 2013)

ben Intel annonce le lancement du Haswell pour Juin, mais j'avoue que j'ai un gros doute quant à une disponibilité de MBP sous Haswell avant l'automne.


----------



## gattinho (1 Mai 2013)

Fin de l'été je pense.


----------



## vanquishV12 (1 Mai 2013)

Judas68fr a dit:


> ben Intel annonce le lancement du Haswell pour Juin, mais j'avoue que j'ai un gros doute quant à une disponibilité de MBP sous Haswell avant l'automne.



Moi je n'en sais rien mais je ne veux pas regretter.
Je rends mon MBP lundi. Si l'annonce est que c'est pour fin de l'été/rentrée, je recommande immédiatement le même que celui que j'ai renvoyé... J'en suis content et j'en ai besoin maintenant.


----------



## Judas68fr (1 Mai 2013)

it's up to you


----------



## johndu13 (1 Mai 2013)

bonsoir a tous

pouvez vous me dire si les elements suivant sont modifiable sans probleme ou si c'est soudé

-memoire ram

- ssd

car dans le cas ou c'est soudé je suppose qu'il vaille mieux prendre apple care obligatoirement 

vous n'etes pas d'accord ?

merci pour votre intervention

ps/pensez vous qu'il est reelment utile d'attendre haswell ???

perso si je pouvais j'aurais pris un macbook retina avec un i3(amplement suffisant pour de la bureautique et multimedia

donc actuellement un i5 me suffit


----------



## ampuma (2 Mai 2013)

SSD sur connecteur, RAM soudé.

Attendre le nouveau modèle, à ce train là, on peux attendre tous les ans et ne jamais rien acheter, car de toute façon, chaque année, les nouveaux modèles évoluent quoi qu'il arrive. Si l'achat de ton ordinateur n'est pas urgent, pas de problème pour attendre donc, sinon, c'est dommage de se priver.

Sur le papier le Haswell semble prometteur, maintenant, il faudra voir à l'usage.

En ce qui me concerne, cela fait presque deux semaines que je possède ce 13 pouces rétina en 2,6 ghz, et pour le moment dans l'ensemble je suis très satisfait de cet ordinateur.

L'écran est tout simplement bluffant, les photos sont affichées avec un contraste et une coloration qui n'est pas pour me déplaire. C'est vraiment le point fort de cet ordinateur.

J'aime la finesse des polices, cette impression de ne plus avoir de pixel est un vrai plaisir. J'ai aussi l'impression que l'affichage est meilleur que sur mon ipad 4 blanc, mais je n'ai pas fait de comparaison, c'est peut-être le contour noir de l'écran qui donne cette impression.

Maintenant, le SSD est légèrement plus lent que sur un MBA de 2012, c'est incontestable. Maintenant, rien de dramatique, c'est pas non plus le jour et la nuit, mais mon MBA m'avait laissé une très forte impression, que je n'ai pas retrouver sur ce rétina.

En ce qui concerne les lags, il y en a sur safari, mais pas un sous Webkit, donc, une probable correction dans le futur OSX est a envisager.

Dans iphoto, et bien là j'ai des lags dans le défilement des photos en manuel, c'est même très prononcé. En soit ce n'est pas grave, mais c'est quand même regrettable pour une machine à ce prix.

En virtualisation de machine, ça marche vraiment bien sous Parallels Desktop, j'ai testé Ubuntu et RAS.

Ventilos, il y en a dans la machine ? Pour le moment, jamais entendu, mais je n'ai pas essayé de pousser la machine. J'utilise mon ordinateur en fonction de mes besoins et pas pour en faire une machine de labo ;-)

Maintenant, j'ai encore beaucoup à découvrir, je pesterai peut-être plus tard. Pour le moment, ce petit 13 pouces me plait bien, et cet écran, whou, il est terrible !

NB: Je viens de refaire un test sur iphoto, et plus aucun lags, donc je ne comprends pas pourquoi la dernière fois, j'en avais eu beaucoup. Donc, il faut ignorer ma remarque à ce sujet.


----------



## YannT (3 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Après une dizaine de jours passés avec ce Macbook "Air" 13" Retina, je pense pouvoir souscrire au club des utilisateurs heureux.

A 2049 Euro au lancement (avec un SSD de 256 Go), je comprends effectivement les critiques lues un peu partout sur internet.

Mais avec 300 Euro de réduction maintenant, et même près de 700 Euro sur le Refurb, le prix correspond désormais à ce que cette machine est véritablement : un Macbook Air avec un écran Retina.

C'est à dire une machine légère, qu'on peut emporter partout avec soi, au détriment de quelques performances... mais avec un écran qui permet de vraiment travailler de la photographie en mode "nomade", sans devoir recourir à un écran externe.

Avec les futurs puces Intel, il est possible que la machine gagne en performances, et devienne un peu plus homogène. Mais il est probable aussi que son positionnement tarifaire reste élevé (autour de 1800 Euro), et qu'il faille attendre des mois avant de la trouver à un prix abordable sur le refurb...


----------



## Omari92 (3 Mai 2013)

Je comprends tout à fait que certains ( VanquishV12) veulent changer leur Mbpr13 pour profiter très bientôt des performantes Puces Haswell , et bah moi dans le meme sens je veux échanger le mien aussi non pas juste pour avoir une nouvelle technologie intel mais surtout je pense que ces nouvelles puces vont bien gérer la gourmandise de l'écran retina et gérer confortablement toutes les taches SANS trop chauffer comme intel4000 !! tout le monde a remarqué que la CPU chauffe à plus que 55° des fois et ça commence à être désagréable pour un Mac à 1700e !!! Moi je pense aussi le refourguer au plus vite et se contenter pour l'instant de l'imac par contre la mobilité on y pensera bientôt à la sortie des 13' Haswell dès cet été j'espère et pourquoi pas un 15' meme sous Haswell 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h53 ----------

3 pages web open dont une video sur youtube + itunes en mode Mute  C'est tout !


----------



## JeanMiBibi (3 Mai 2013)

Je suis quand même assez dégouté en voyant les dernières news... Ca fait depuis décembre que j'attends les nouveaux MBpro retina 13" avec les haswell et vu le soucis de bug reporté il y a peu et une version corrigée seulement disponible mi juillet je vois pas comment Apple va se dépatouiller à la WWDC pour en annoncer de nouveaux. Attendre jusqu'à Décembre j'ai franchement pas envie, de même que la technique consistant à en prendre un maintenant et le revendre plus tard sur le refurb c'est beaucoup d'emmerdes... Du coup je l'ai un peu mauvaise...


----------



## vanquishV12 (3 Mai 2013)

JeanMiBibi a dit:


> Je suis quand même assez dégouté en voyant les dernières news... Ca fait depuis décembre que j'attends les nouveaux MBpro retina 13" avec les haswell et vu le soucis de bug reporté il y a peu et une version corrigée seulement disponible mi juillet je vois pas comment Apple va se dépatouiller à la WWDC pour en annoncer de nouveaux. Attendre jusqu'à Décembre j'ai franchement pas envie, de même que la technique consistant à en prendre un maintenant et le revendre plus tard sur le refurb c'est beaucoup d'emmerdes... Du coup je l'ai un peu mauvaise...



Bha le MBPr actuel est déjà extrêmement plaisant. Perso si je devais le noter je lui mettrais 98/100 et je suis d'une exigence inouïe.
Je ne vois pas ce qui peut être critiqué sur cette machine à l'heure actuelle. C'est de loin l'ordi le plus abouti et plaisant que j'ai jamais vu.


----------



## Neoddd (3 Mai 2013)

Possesseur de ce MBP depuis 1 mois, j'en suis très heureux !

Je l'ai acheté à la FNAC en profitant d'une promo de 10% et d'un crédit à 0% sur 10 mois.

Au début ça avait très mal commencé : 1er échange pour gonflement de batterie et second échange pour un éclairage de l'écran défaillant. Au 2ème échange j'ai demandé un MPB 2,6 Ghz à la place du 2,5 Ghz, moyennant 80&#8364; de plus. Les 2 premiers MBP dataient de septembre 2012, la FNAC vidait ses stocks et je suis probablement tombé sur les tous premiers modèles construits.

Depuis, c'est un plaisir à chaque fois que je m'en sers !

L'écran est vraiment fabuleux, je ne vais pas vanter ses mérites déjà décrites ici et là. Il faut dire que je suis sensible à la finesse des pixels. A l'époque le passage d'un iPhone 3G à l'iPhone 4 m'avait marqué. 
J'utilise Lightroom régulièrement : je n'ai jamais vu des photos aussi bien rendues. La lecture des site web est très agréable grâce à la finesse des polices de caractères.

Je découvre le rétro-éclairage du clavier : c'est magnifique et très pratique. Le touch pad est magique, c'est dur de revenir à celui de mon Dell. J'ai toujours accompagné mes ordinateurs portable d'une souris, avec ce MPB je n'en ressens pas le besoin.

Il ne fait aucun bruit ! Je me demande s'il y a vraiment des ventilateurs. Il chauffe légèrement, mais rien d'anormal ou de gênant.

Je n'ai plus de ralentissement pendant le surf depuis que j'ai mis à jour Safari. Mon navigateur favori est Chrome, mais il n'a pas été optimisé pour le rétina : il y a un fort lag lorsque je scroll.

Voilà, pour résumer, ce MBP est un bijou de technologie. Sa finition est extraordinaire. Je le conseille vivement.

Damien


----------



## Gaston& (3 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir , 
je viens de recevoir le mien i7 3 Ghz  256 Go
le temps de faire le tour de la machine 
je suis en formation et heureux de découvrir l'interface apple
A pluche


----------



## Omari92 (4 Mai 2013)

vanquishV12 a dit:


> Bha le MBPr actuel est déjà extrêmement plaisant. Perso si je devais le noter je lui mettrais 98/100 et je suis d'une exigence inouïe.
> Je ne vois pas ce qui peut être critiqué sur cette machine à l'heure actuelle. C'est de loin l'ordi le plus abouti et plaisant que j'ai jamais vu.



Monsieur VanquishV12 , biensur que si j'ai choisi de prendre ce Macbook le Mbpr13 c'est justement parce que j'ai trouvé en cette machine de loin le meilleur compromis niveau puissance design et mobilité pour mes besoins personnels.

MAIS et oui y'a toujours un Mais , le fait de l'avoir depuis un mois maintenant m'as fait ouvert les yeux sur certains stuff que j'ai pas pu démasquer sur les forum avant l'achat, Notamment le désagrément de la chauffe EN LE METTANT SUR LES GENOUX ! 50°C sur les genoux pour 1h de taf ça devient très vite bien embêtant.. et croyez moi j'ai parcouru pas mal de Forum américains et ça parle bcp de ce petit soucis de chauffe et D'ailleurs y'a le même soucis sur les 15retina aussi, parce que pour être honnête ce n'est pas normal que ça chauffe autant pour des choses pas trop hard..

et je pense avec l'été et la température qui va monter et en portant des short sa sera de plus en plus difficile de le mettre sur les genoux.. 

J'espere que les prochains Mac seront bien meilleur sur ce point la, Par contre pour tout le reste c'est impec satisfied..  Mais dès qu'on force un petit peu sa monte ds les tours vite fait et sa se ressent en dessous du mac et haut du clavier..


(Bref apparemment y'a que moi sur ce topic qui a noté peut être que ça me parait fort embêtant ce soucis ce chauffe..)


----------



## vanquishV12 (4 Mai 2013)

Relis mes posts le miens n'a chauffé que la première fois certainement du à un process qui tournait en fond. Depuis il est totalement froid.

Ton mac est défaillant -> SAV.


----------



## Gaston& (4 Mai 2013)

avec dalle et disque dure samsung


----------



## johndu13 (4 Mai 2013)

merci ampuma c'est gentil d'avoir repondu....

j'ai vendu mon pc  donc maintenant c'est la derniere ligne droite

j en pense pas attendre le haswell qui sera effectivement hors budget

donc le 13 convient parfaitement

par contre dans le cadre ou la ram est a augmenter comment sa ce passe ?
vu qu'elle est soudé !

et pour le disk  ssd il ya t il des modele a eviter ?

en clair existe t il plusieur type de 13" ?(comme avec les 15" avec les ecran lg/samsung)


----------



## Omari92 (4 Mai 2013)

vanquishV12 a dit:


> Relis mes posts le miens n'a chauffé que la première fois certainement du à un process qui tournait en fond. Depuis il est totalement froid.
> 
> Ton mac est défaillant -> SAV.



Oui effectivement je vais faire un tour chez applestore pour tirer tout ça au clair.. ah en fait si vous avez testé "istat pro " vous pouvez nous dévoiler les température de ton mac en mode biensur surf sur le web ( plusieurs pages) + des vidéos sur le web + itunes une utilisation normale quoi si ça vous affiche + que 48° ?.. juste histoire de faire la comparaison .


----------



## Judas68fr (4 Mai 2013)

@Johndu13: aucun moyen d'augmenter la quantité de ram après coup du fait qu'elle soit soudée Donc je dirais prendre le max à l'achat!

Pour le rMBP de Omari92: je me demande de plus en plus si, comme sur le modèle 15 pouces, la chauffe ne serait pas due à une marque de SSD en particulier (sur le 15 il me semble que ça chauffe + avec les SSD Sandisk qu'avec les Samsung). Parce que perso j'ai très régulièrement le laptop sur les genoux, ça fait 1 semaine que je mets des shorts (avant c'était difficile ici, suis au Canada ), et il n'est pas spécialement chaud en mode bureautique/surf/films (que ce soit HD ou non). Après si on tape vraiment dedans (genre un jeu sous Bootcamp) là ça commence à chauffer plus sérieusement (mais bon pour les vrais gamers y a des solutions bien plus adaptées que les laptops Apple).


----------



## ampuma (4 Mai 2013)

johndu13 a dit:


> merci ampuma c'est gentil d'avoir repondu....
> 
> j'ai vendu mon pc  donc maintenant c'est la derniere ligne droite
> 
> ...



Pour la Ram, pas de d'autre choix pour le 13, c'est 8go obligatoire, pas d'option.

Très franchement, 8 go suffisent pour une utilisation classique de ce portable. Il faut quand même en mettre déjà pas mal pour remplir la Ram, ensuite ça 'swappera'sur SSD  Après, pour du montage vidéo intensif, il faut se tourner clairement sur une machine apportant un plus grand espace visuel, minimum un 15' rétina et le gonfler, et on arrive à presque 1000  de plus, ou un iMac gonflé lui aussi.

Comme le 13 rétina n'est clairement pas une machine de jeu, la Ram de devrait pas être un soucis à mon avis. Et je ne pense pas que le prochain OS prenne 1 go de plus.

Pour le SSD, il me semble que pour le moment, le scandisk semble être le modèle installé sur les 256 go dans ce 13' rétina. Je pense que c'est celui là que je possède aussi et ça ne me dérange pas, cela fait une heure que je suis dessus, et le châssis est quasiment glacial 

Pour moi, j'ai très longtemps hésité avec un MBA en i7, mais vu que pour les écrans, ça semble être une vraie loterie, surtout pour 'gagner' du LG, j'ai laissé tomber cette machine, et je ne regrette pas mon choix


----------



## stubborn (4 Mai 2013)

ampuma a dit:


> Pour le SSD, il me semble que pour le moment, le scandisk semble être le modèle installé sur les 256 go dans ce 13' rétina. Je pense que c'est celui là que je possède aussi et ça ne me dérange pas, cela fait une heure que je suis dessus, et le châssis est quasiment glacial




Même modèle et perso j'ai un SSD SM256E, donc Samsung !


----------



## johndu13 (4 Mai 2013)

Bonjour, 

bon j'hesite  grandement, vous me mettz le doute 

j'ai beaucoup lu a droite a gauche et ca me fais reflechir...

je pensais que le retina serai le produit qui me conviendrai
le produit tant attendu depuis 5 ans (premier pc port) et qui le serai pendnat mes 5 prochaine années.
mais l'evolution etant impossible ca me fais peur au bout de 3 ans complet (apple care)
car acheter un mac a 1500 euros qui dure 3 ans sans pouvoir l'evoluer.... ni le reparer soit meme ,apres cette periode ca fais peur ?

du coup l'ancien m'interreserai car on peut mettre le ssd et ram que l'on souhaite 
(je voie deja voyeux qui brille...
mais quel interet de mettre 1000 euros dans une definition pareil ?!
(je viens de vendre un pc en 1600x900... c'est pas pour retourner sur un modele avec un ecran de basse resolution....


que pensez vous de tout ca ?


merci bien


----------



## Omari92 (5 Mai 2013)

Judas68fr a dit:


> @Johndu13: aucun moyen d'augmenter la quantité de ram après coup du fait qu'elle soit soudée Donc je dirais prendre le max à l'achat!
> 
> Pour le rMBP de Omari92: je me demande de plus en plus si, comme sur le modèle 15 pouces, la chauffe ne serait pas due à une marque de SSD en particulier (sur le 15 il me semble que ça chauffe + avec les SSD Sandisk qu'avec les Samsung). Parce que perso j'ai très régulièrement le laptop sur les genoux, ça fait 1 semaine que je mets des shorts (avant c'était difficile ici, suis au Canada ), et il n'est pas spécialement chaud en mode bureautique/surf/films (que ce soit HD ou non). Après si on tape vraiment dedans (genre un jeu sous Bootcamp) là ça commence à chauffer plus sérieusement (mais bon pour les vrais gamers y a des solutions bien plus adaptées que les laptops Apple).



Oui effectivement avec les sandisk sdd c'est pas trop top , j'ai vu ça sur plein de forum américains.. Mais croyez moi en mode short la mac sur les genoux qui pointe à 50° c'est pas trop agréable du tout suret qu'il fait un peu chaud à paris, mais j'image en temps de froid glacial ( canada) j'imagine ça fait du bien 

Moi je pense un mac retina en mode surf Normal ( petite video youtube , streaming) et tt dépassant les 48° ou 50° c'est pas normal du tout .. 

c'est ce qu'on explique sur pas mal de forum US par exemple j'ai trouvé cette petite page sur Macrumors 







[/url][/IMG]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h03 ----------




johndu13 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> bon j'hesite  grandement, vous me mettz le doute
> 
> ...



J'aimerais bien être à votre place vous savez hein   parce que si j'etais à votre place j'attendrais sans hésiter le prochain 13 retina avec les puces Haswell qui va très bien gérer ni l'écran ratina ou les multiples taches sans effort Voila .


----------



## Judas68fr (5 Mai 2013)

^^ le temps glacial au Canada c'est en hiver, là il fait presque 30&#730;C à certains endroits (comme Montréal).
Malgré ces températures élevées (et le fait que je sois au dernier étage sous les combles, donc dans des pièces chaudes), je dépasse jamais les 42&#730;C pour le CPU heatsink (même en mettant le portable sur les genoux) pour une utilisation youtube etc


----------



## Gaston& (5 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir , 
pour ne pas souffrir de la chaleur sur les cuisses , je vous recommande un LAPTOPPER 
http://www.laptopper.fr/
C'est super confortable !!!
A pluche


----------



## Omari92 (5 Mai 2013)

Gaston& a dit:


> Bonsoir ,
> pour ne pas souffrir de la chaleur sur les cuisses , je vous recommande un LAPTOPPER
> http://www.laptopper.fr/
> C'est super confortable !!!
> A pluche



Oui je connais cet accessoire mais le soucis c'est un pc portable de cette gamme et surtout son poids, on a tendance à bosser dessus un peu partout et du coup on le met souvent sur les genoux quand on est sur un canapé ou autre.. voila normalement il devra pas chauffer enfin ne pas dépasser 40° grand maximum..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h28 ----------




Judas68fr a dit:


> ^^ le temps glacial au Canada c'est en hiver, là il fait presque 30&#730;C à certains endroits (comme Montréal).
> Malgré ces températures élevées (et le fait que je sois au dernier étage sous les combles, donc dans des pièces chaudes), je dépasse jamais les 42&#730;C pour le CPU heatsink (même en mettant le portable sur les genoux) pour une utilisation youtube etc



ah oui on a tendance à s'imaginer souvent qu'à montréal c'est toujours l'hivers un peu dans le délit de Game of thrones un hivers qui dure des année LOL ^^

vous savez quoi, cet après j'ai creusé un peu la discussion sur des forum américains et ils étaient super sympa, en fait ils m'on donné des liens pour mettre des nouveau pluggin Flash pour le lecteur video sur youtube ou autre et devinez quoi depuis que j'ai intégré ces pluggins et bah la température ne dépasse plus 40° !!!!!!! AMZzz 

et en fait depuis l'achat je me disais que le flash adobe sur youtube il est un peu bizzar par exemple j'avais un décalage son/image quand je voulais utiliser la Airplay sur les enceintes Bose par contre quand je lisai une video sur Quicktime c'était parfaitement synchro.. et Bah avec le pti Link oluggin qu'on m'a filé les rikains sa marche trop bien 

( ils sont sympa ces rikains hein !!  )


----------



## vanquishV12 (6 Mai 2013)

Omari92 a dit:


> Oui effectivement je vais faire un tour chez applestore pour tirer tout ça au clair.. ah en fait si vous avez testé "istat pro " vous pouvez nous dévoiler les température de ton mac en mode biensur surf sur le web ( plusieurs pages) + des vidéos sur le web + itunes une utilisation normale quoi si ça vous affiche + que 48° ?.. juste histoire de faire la comparaison .


Je viens de faire une heure de dev web avec 4 applications ouvertes, des changements d'écran tout le temps et plusieurs navigateurs ouverts, refresh toutes les 10 secondes, mail en fond, 37° pour le CPU, tout le reste du système entre 31 et 33°.


----------



## stubborn (6 Mai 2013)

Omari92 a dit:


> vous savez quoi, cet après j'ai creusé un peu la discussion sur des forum américains et ils étaient super sympa, en fait ils m'on donné des liens pour mettre des nouveau pluggin Flash pour le lecteur video sur youtube ou autre et devinez quoi depuis que j'ai intégré ces pluggins et bah la température ne dépasse plus 40° !!!!!!! AMZzz



Les seules fois où le CPU a effectivement grimpé de mon côté (68°)c'était en visionnant des vidéos sur youtube. Et moi aussi j'ai eu des problèmes (saccades, réglées en désactivant l'accélération matériel)... Du coup, si tu as gardé les liens des bons plugins Flash, je suis preneuse... ;-)


----------



## Omari92 (6 Mai 2013)

stubborn a dit:


> Les seules fois où le CPU a effectivement grimpé de mon côté (68°)c'était en visionnant des vidéos sur youtube. Et moi aussi j'ai eu des problèmes (saccades, réglées en désactivant l'accélération matériel)... Du coup, si tu as gardé les liens des bons plugins Flash, je suis preneuse... ;-)



Le click2flash ça marche trop bien sur youtube , voila le link :

http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/30682/clicktoflash

Par contre normalement ça ne doit pas du tout grimper au dessus 50° , c'est que j'ai appris sur plein de forum , le soucis c'est que moi j'ai hérité d'un ssd samsung et une dalle samsung donc normalement ça va quoi..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h51 ----------




vanquishV12 a dit:


> Je viens de faire une heure de dev web avec 4 applications ouvertes, des changements d'écran tout le temps et plusieurs navigateurs ouverts, refresh toutes les 10 secondes, mail en fond, 37° pour le CPU, tout le reste du système entre 31 et 33°.



Oui mais moi aussi j'ai la meme température MAIS en quand il est posé sur mon bureau ou une table basse.


----------



## johndu13 (6 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

bon apres reflections, j'ai pris un retina 13"

je ne voulais pas de carte video en supplement  
et encore moins de core i7 ..............................................donc out les 15"

voila


----------



## gattinho (7 Mai 2013)

Omari92 a dit:


> Le click2flash ça marche trop bien sur youtube , voila le link :
> 
> http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/30682/clicktoflash
> 
> ...



Ça existe pour firefox??
Merci.


----------



## stubborn (7 Mai 2013)

gattinho a dit:


> Ça existe pour firefox??
> Merci.




Comme j'ai cherché hier, j'ai trouvé Flashblock. 

Sinon, apparemment c'est bien cette dernière version du lecteur qui fait tellement grimper le CPU... P'tain de Flash ! http://forums.adobe.com/message/5230641


----------



## gattinho (8 Mai 2013)

Yes merci...

Flash en effet c'est bien la merde, même sur pc c'est moisi...


----------



## Roulian94 (12 Mai 2013)

Bonjours, j'hésite entre un MacBook Air 8gb et 256gb de ssd ou un MacBook Pro rétina 8gb et 128gb de ssd. Le mbpr me tente bien pour son écran mais 128gb c'est un peu peu non ? Sachant que j'ai un disque dur externe de 1to.


----------



## Judas68fr (12 Mai 2013)

ça dépend vraiment de ton utilisation. Perso moi c'est largement suffisant, mais en meme temps une fois l'OS et mes programmes installés j'ai plus de 85GB de libres. Pour d'autres personnes ça va être limite c'est sur. C'est à toi de voir si suivant ton utilisation actuelle de ton ordinateur 128GB (réduits à 100GB une fois l'OS installé) seront suffisants ou non.


----------



## vanquishV12 (13 Mai 2013)

Roulian94 a dit:


> Bonjours, j'hésite entre un MacBook Air 8gb et 256gb de ssd ou un MacBook Pro rétina 8gb et 128gb de ssd. Le mbpr me tente bien pour son écran mais 128gb c'est un peu peu non ? Sachant que j'ai un disque dur externe de 1to.



Avant j'avais 256 c'était tout juste
Là j'ai 512 c'est tout juste

Je crois qu'on rempli ce qu'on a.

128 si c'est pour l'OS, les logiciels et les données courantes ça suffit si tu archives le reste sur HDD externe. Pour tout autre usage (VM, données stockées sur l'ordi, etc) tu seras dégouté assez vite d'avoir claqué autant dans un ordi dans lequel tu ne peux rien stocker


----------



## gattinho (13 Mai 2013)

De mon côté j'ai un 256 et je stocke tout en externe niveau film, musique.

Le truc le plus lourd sur mon SSD c'est ma bibliothèque Itunes.


----------



## Roulian94 (15 Mai 2013)

Voilà donc je vais acheter un MacBook Pro rétina 13" mais je pense attendre la WWDC par contre est ce que le prix risque d'augmenter ou pas ?


----------



## aurelien0705 (15 Mai 2013)

Roulian94 a dit:


> Voilà donc je vais acheter un MacBook Pro rétina 13" mais je pense attendre la WWDC par contre est ce que le prix risque d'augmenter ou pas ?



Je ne pense pas que le prix du Retina 13" va augmenter parce qu'Apple est (selon les analyses qu'on peut lire ici ou là) dans une stratégie de démocratisation de ses MacBook Retina et NOTAMMENT le 13" !


----------



## xavier25 (21 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis un habitué des produits Apple. J'aimerai avoir des témoignages sur l'utilisation d'un MBP retina 13 pouces dans les cas d'usages suivants : développement xcode (principalement), eclipse, web.

J'ai actuellement un imac 24" et un MBA 11 pouces.

Je veux changer ce dernier pour avoir une diagonale d'écran plus confortable pour développer. Je développe intensivement depuis quelques mois et j'avais acheté le MBA avant cela, je l'utilisais pour d'autres usages et il me convenait alors tout à fait : son poids, sa compacticité m'avait vraiment séduit.
Seulement voilà, pour coder, il me faut quelque chose de plus grand. Le MBP 15 étant une option de dernier recours (vu le budget), j'aimerai avoir votre avis sur le MBP retina 13 car j'hésite encore avec le MBA 13 pouces. 
Est ce que le rMBP 13 donne la même sensation de légereté, de compacticité (même si je sais qu'il est légerement plus épais). Est-il agréable (et sensiblement plus intéressant) pour coder?

Voilà ma demande est assez basique, la réponse parait toute trouvée (prendre un retina) mais je fais appel à un truc qu'on ne quantifie pas : le feeling. Quel est le votre? 

Je prendrais l'un ou l'autre (ou le MBP retina à voir) après les annonces de la WWDC.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h55 ----------

J'ai oublié de préciser mon budget : 1800 &#8364; (je suis prêt à l'augmenter pour un MBPr mais si je peux éviter...)
et que j'ai 12% de réduc sur l'Apple Store. Je pense à cette version : 512 go de ssd, i7).


----------



## dany15 (22 Mai 2013)

bonjour tout le monde 

bientôt menbre du club  avec une commande d'un  13,3 rétina de base avec le ssd de 256go , je doit le recevoir demain ou vendredi, vraiment impatient


----------



## johndu13 (22 Mai 2013)

Bonjour, 

bon mauvaise nouvelle me concernant , je pensais faire une affaire 
finalement je suis tombé sur un escroc sur leboncoin 
heureusement paypal était présent 

du coup retour a la case départ 

j'hesite a le prendre d'occaz(avec plus de verification par securité)

ou le prendre neuf a la fnac , cout 1500 euros, et 225 euros en bon achat

ou attendre qu'il y ai une baisse de prix suite au modele haswell

qu'en pensez vous ?

merci .


----------



## all2505 (24 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir,

Je suis depuis quelques semaines l'heureux possesseur d'un mbp retina 13". C'est mon tout premier et je me pose une question. 

Voilà, j'utilise le plus souvent mon mbp chez moi et je souhaiterais savoir ce qui est préférable, laisser mon mbp brancher sur le secteur ou le laisser faire des cycles complets ? 

J'ai trouvé des réponses sur le forum en effectuant une recherche mais j'ai aussi vu qu'avec les modèles récents il y avait des différences au niveau des batteries comme pour le calibrage par exemple.

D'avance merci pour votre aide


----------



## Omari92 (6 Juin 2013)

Enfin vendu !!   et croyez c'est pas facile de revendre un MacBook retina 13 après 2mois à peine d'utilisation , sur leboncoin les gens croient qu'on est obligé de brader nos produit Apple je ne sais quoi ! 

Je suis grave soulagé en tout parce que j'ai cru à un moment je ne revendrai jamais , maintenant je suis plus que jamais à l'attente du new 13 retina Haswell 5200 mm si je devrai attendre jusqu'à septembre prochain  

Et j'en suis sûre que le prochain 13retina il sera sans doute THE Macbook retina 13' Enfin celui qui aurait du sortir dès Octobre 2012 Normalement !


----------



## gattinho (7 Juin 2013)

La crise n'aide pas en effet.

Curieux de connaître les specs des futurs Retina 13.

Je garde le mien encore un petit moment, d'ici une éventuelle date de commercialisation (septembre 2013?), j'ai encore le temps.


----------



## WaveHD (7 Juin 2013)

Voilà je vous rejoins !

MacBook Pro Retina 13" acheté hier chez Boulanger.fr (en retrait magasin), j'ai pris la version de base de 128Go. L'écran est INCROYABLE  Il démarre de manière instantanée, pas un seul bruit.

Moi qui jurais de ne JAMAIS acheté un MBPR, je retournerais 11 milles fois ma langue avant de parler 

A tous ceux qui hésitent PRENEZ ACHETEZ CE MACBOOK PRO, l'écran Retina en vaut vraiment le détour !!!

Si à la WWDC il y a des MBPR 13 dispo de suite je me fais rembourser pour prendre un MBPR Haswell


----------



## gattinho (8 Juin 2013)

T'aurais pas du l'acheter maintenant, il aurait fallu attendre d&#8217;abord le 10 pour savoir si ou non il y aurait eu des annonces sur les Retina 13...

Si non, t'aurais pu foncer. 

Si oui, attendre les nouveaux!


----------



## WaveHD (8 Juin 2013)

gattinho a dit:


> T'aurais pas du l'acheter maintenant, il aurait fallu attendre dabord le 10 pour savoir si ou non il y aurait eu des annonces sur les Retina 13...
> 
> Si non, t'aurais pu foncer.
> 
> Si oui, attendre les nouveaux!



Dans le pire des cas j'ai un délai de rétractation de 10 jours mais mon ancien MBP m'énervait trop lags et tout donc bon. De plus j'pense pas qu'il y aura une dispo durant les grandes vacs mais plus pour septembre/octobre comme pour le premier Retina.

De toutes façons le MBP 13 est une rolls pour le moment ça tourne comme une horloge


----------



## fousfous (9 Juin 2013)

Oui mais tu aurais pu l'avoir à un meilleurs prix, l'annonce de la nouvelle génération fait mécaniquement baissé le prix de l'ancienne génération.


----------



## Roulian94 (11 Juin 2013)

Je pensais enfin voir l'arrivée d'haswell sur MBPr que dois je faire acheter quand même maintenant ou attendre ? Sachant que de toute façon je dois attendre fin août


----------



## JeanMiBibi (11 Juin 2013)

Y'aura t'il d'autres annonces dans le cadre le la WWDC? En gros est-ce qu'on peut voir annoncée une maj des Macbook pro retina avec Haswell ou c'est foutu?


----------



## dany15 (11 Juin 2013)

faudra attendre la rentré pour les annonce, pas avant


----------



## Frulko (11 Juin 2013)

Je viens d'en commander. La version 256Go j'aimerais savoir si c'est une erreur ou non ? Merci
Est ce qu'il vaut mieux attendre la prochaine version avec Haswell ou bien celle çi convient ?

Je bosse dans le web donc amener à faire du photoshop, illustrator. Aussi quelques petits jeu ou soft de 3D mais rien de bien méchant.

Merci.


----------



## johndu13 (14 Juin 2013)

Bonjour, 

une question 

qui regrette son ecran retina ? et qui a regler la resolution la plus importante sur son mac 

merci


----------



## Maxoubx (14 Juin 2013)

Frulko a dit:


> Je viens d'en commander. La version 256Go j'aimerais savoir si c'est une erreur ou non ? Merci
> Est ce qu'il vaut mieux attendre la prochaine version avec Haswell ou bien celle çi convient ?
> 
> Je bosse dans le web donc amener à faire du photoshop, illustrator. Aussi quelques petits jeu ou soft de 3D mais rien de bien méchant.
> ...



si c'était pas urgent oui tu aurais pu attendre...


----------



## Judas68fr (14 Juin 2013)

johndu13 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> une question
> 
> ...




Je ne regrette pas du tout mon écran Retina (au contraire, j'ai du mal quand je suis obligé de repasser sur des écrans non HDPi).

Par contre j'utilise de temps à autre la "résolution maximale" (celle équivalente au 1680x1050) quand j'ai besoin de beaucoup de surface d'affichage sous Illustrator. Mais bon c'est pas top pour une utilisation à une distance classique (t'as tendance à cette résolution à te rapprocher de l'écran pour y voir quelque chose).

Sinon tiens pour ceux que ça intéresse ce matin en arrivant au boulot bing, plus d'accès au réseau Ethernet (adaptateur Eth/Tdb). Test avec plusieurs câbles et niet, les lumières sur le switch ne s'allument pas Après quelques tests avec le IT guy (l'adaptateur fonctionnait, les 2 TB de mon laptop semblaient ne plus marcher du tout), j'ai fait un reset SMC/PRAM.

Je ne sais pas honnêtement lequel des deux était vraiment nécessaire (je pense le reset SMC) mais ça marche de nouveau. Si jamais ça peut aider quelqu'un...


----------



## Omari92 (15 Juin 2013)

Je suis content d'avoir vendu mon Mbpr13 juste à temps, un ami à moi qui bosse chez applestore 4 temps la défense m'a bien confirmé qu'il y'a eu pas mal de retours sur le modèle 13 ce qui prouve que mon flair m'a pas trompé.

Bref mnt le grand dilemme c'est prendre un new MacBook Air 13 ou attendre octobre pour le mbpr13 haswell, une tête me dis de me prendre le mba13 surtout pour l'autonomie pharamineuse !! E question puissance j'ai déjà imac i7 qui gère les missions délicates ..

Vous pensez que Mbpr13 + imac27 i7  c'est pas un peu tout much ?

Ou new MBA13 + imac27 i7 c'est largement suffisant ? 


Thanx


----------



## Herogei (16 Juin 2013)

Bon et bien voilà je fais aprtie du club des heureux !! 

Et bien c'est tout simplement magnifique ! 
Vivement que je puisse le pouser un peu à bout.

Je referais un retour d'ici quelques jours !!


----------



## dany15 (20 Juin 2013)

Je sais pas si vous êtes au courant de cette news mais c'est intéressant 

http://www.macplus.net/depeche-73440-os-x-mavericks-les-gpu-intel-boostees


----------



## dany15 (21 Juin 2013)

une news intéressante pour ceux qui tourne sur OS X Mavericks avec le MBpr 13  

http://www.macplus.net/depeche-73440-os-x-mavericks-les-gpu-intel-boostees


----------



## funb0y06200 (4 Juillet 2013)

Moi aussi je peux faire parti du club ? Je possède un Macbook pro Rétina 15 pouces


----------



## lastnero (5 Juillet 2013)

Omari92 a dit:


> Je suis content d'avoir vendu mon Mbpr13 juste à temps, un ami à moi qui bosse chez applestore 4 temps la défense m'a bien confirmé qu'il y'a eu pas mal de retours sur le modèle 13 ce qui prouve que mon flair m'a pas trompé.
> 
> Bref mnt le grand dilemme c'est prendre un new MacBook Air 13 ou attendre octobre pour le mbpr13 haswell, une tête me dis de me prendre le mba13 surtout pour l'autonomie pharamineuse !! E question puissance j'ai déjà imac i7 qui gère les missions délicates ..
> 
> ...


 
Le MBA suffira largement. Tu as une machine (iMac) qui te permet de travailler correctement chez toi, le MBA sera parfait sans les transports, en déplacement, ... (légèreté et autonomie !)


----------



## magicworld170 (5 Juillet 2013)

Viens tout juste de l'acheter ! Et bah... ça me change de mon macbook unibody de 2010 blanc ! 
LOL, une bombe ! utilisation bureautique et quelques jeux. J'ai testé les SIMS 3, impeccable !
Le macbook ne chauffe pas trop et les ventilos se mettent en route normalement.

J'en suis satisfait !


----------



## RomainB_ (6 Juillet 2013)

all2505 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je suis depuis quelques semaines l'heureux possesseur d'un mbp retina 13". C'est mon tout premier et je me pose une question.
> 
> ...



Tu devrais faire un calibrage une fois par mois. Le reste du temps, malgré les 1'000+ cycles possibles, inutile d'enlever le secteur si tu as accès à une source électrique.


----------



## Ricoco92 (11 Juillet 2013)

Hello,

Je suis possesseur de la bête depuis aujourd'hui et j'ai deux petites questions.

1) Je dispose d'un adaptateur mini-display port <-> VGA brandé FNAC que j'ai acheté en 2010 pour le MBA de ma femme.

Je viens de le brancher à mon MBPr, connecté à un Samsung SyncMaster T220 et rien ne sort. Pourtant avec le MBA de ma femme, cela fonctionne.

J'ai testé les deux ports Thunderbolts et rien n'y fait.

Auriez-vous une idée ?

2) Quand je touche le MBPr, notamment la coque sur les bords du clavier, j'ai l'impression que ça vibre de temps en temps. C'est pas hyper agréable. C'est comme si je prenais une petite décharge électrique, sauf qu'à la place de l'électricité, c'est une vibration. Ca vous le fait aussi ?

Voilà, à part cela, j'ai touché la bécane à 1320 euros + carte cadeaux de 80 euros car je suis chargé de cours à la Sorbonne. Je n'ai pas pu attendre automne, mais je suis ravi par l'engin. En revanche, j'espère faire fonctionner mon adaptateur car j'en ai besoin pour projeter mes cours et ça me ferait un peu chier de devoir en racheter un (puisque l'autre fonctionne avec le MBA)...

EDIT : je précise que mon adaptateur est assez ancien : http://fr.shopping.com/cable-et-con...isplayport-male-vers-vga-sub-d15-femelle/info


----------



## Holosmos (13 Juillet 2013)

Ricoco92 a dit:


> 2) Quand je touche le MBPr, notamment la coque sur les bords du clavier, j'ai l'impression que ça vibre de temps en temps. C'est pas hyper agréable. C'est comme si je prenais une petite décharge électrique, sauf qu'à la place de l'électricité, c'est une vibration. Ca vous le fait aussi ?



Il est branché sur le secteur quand ça te le fait je suppose? Rien d'anormal c'est juste que l'électricité circule


----------



## Herogei (15 Juillet 2013)

Holosmos a dit:


> Il est branché sur le secteur quand ça te le fait je suppose? Rien d'anormal c'est juste que l'électricité circule





Et c'est normal ? Pas bien , si ? 
Moi perso je n'ai pas senti ça


----------



## Holosmos (15 Juillet 2013)

Herogei a dit:


> Et c'est normal ? Pas bien , si ?
> Moi perso je n'ai pas senti ça



Ça me fait la même quand je branche mon iPad et ce depuis plus de deux ans alors je pense que y a pas de soucis


----------



## Herogei (16 Juillet 2013)

Ben au moins ca permet de te tenir au courant


----------



## gattinho (22 Août 2013)

Up!!!!! :d


----------



## Herogei (23 Août 2013)

Down !!!!!!!


----------



## Roulian94 (25 Août 2013)

Ça y est je le commande jeudi


----------



## Roulian94 (31 Août 2013)

ca y est je l'ai enfin entre les mains et je peux dire que c'est une vrai bombe par rapport a ce que j'avais avant !!! aucun regret d'achat


----------



## Herogei (1 Septembre 2013)

Tu as pris quel modele et sur quel site du coup?


----------



## johndu13 (1 Septembre 2013)

ben vu quil ets dans la section retina 13 

et vue qu'il existe 1 seul modele 

je penche donc vers un retina 13


----------



## bob57 (2 Septembre 2013)

J'ai le retina 13 pouces, 256 go et 2.6 MZ, déjà 3 semaines d'utilisation et j'en suis ravi! Perso je ne remarque aucun des défauts décrits souvent dans ces colonnes, mais sans doute ne suis-je pas assez exigeant et connaisseur....
En tous cas, je vous l'assure, l'écran fait une différence MASSIVE pour mes yeux fatigués d'être en face d'un ordi de nombreuses heures par jour. Et rien que pour ça, je l'adore!


----------



## mat_elot (2 Septembre 2013)

J'ai une question.
Combien de Ram avez vous? 
Car le prochain MBPr m'interesserait mais je pourrai clairement que prendre l'entrée de gamme. Et je flippe de ne pouvoir lui rajouter de la RAM dans qq années...


----------



## fousfous (2 Septembre 2013)

Il n'y a pas de choix, 8Go de RAM.Mais ne t'inquiette pas, je fais un montage vidéo de 9H avec un iMac de 2011 et 4Go de RAM et il me reste encore 1,5Go-2Go de RAM libre, et avec mavericks qui va moins consommer il n'y aura pas de problèmes.


----------



## gattinho (2 Septembre 2013)

mat_elot a dit:


> J'ai une question.
> Combien de Ram avez vous?
> Car le prochain MBPr m'interesserait mais je pourrai clairement que prendre l'entrée de gamme. Et je flippe de ne pouvoir lui rajouter de la RAM dans qq années...



Je pense que la prochaine gamme de Retina 13 pouces pourra emporter jusqu'à 16 giga de ram contre 8 aujourd'hui.


----------



## JeanMiBibi (4 Septembre 2013)

Bon on entends bcp parlé des iphones et de iOS7 pour le 10 Septembre j'espère vraiment que les MBpr seront pas mis de côté depuis le temps que j'attends ça.... Et qu'ils embarqueront jusqu'à 16Go de mémoire!


----------



## gattinho (5 Septembre 2013)

JeanMiBibi a dit:


> Bon on entends bcp parlé des iphones et de iOS7 pour le 10 Septembre j'espère vraiment que les MBpr seront pas mis de côté depuis le temps que j'attends ça.... Et qu'ils embarqueront jusqu'à 16Go de mémoire!



Oui, je pense qu'ils sortiront les MBP en Octobre comme pour l'actuelle gamme de 13 Retina... car c'est vrai qu'on en entend pas parler actuellement...


----------



## fousfous (7 Septembre 2013)

Avant ça pourrait être mieux, car c'est difficile sans ordinateur pour l'instant.


----------



## Idromac (7 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir à tous ! Après avoir consulté le forum pendant plusieurs mois, c'est après avoir acheté mon premier mac que j'ai souhaité m'inscrire et donc.. me voilà !

J'ai donc acheté mercredi dernier (comme je suis étudiant)
 - un macbook pro retina 13" avec 12% de remise
 - Apple Care avec 30% de remise (si on cumule avec les 12% de remises du mac, l'applecare est finalement offert d'où mon achat)
  - Une carte itunes de 80 offerte.

 Seulement voilà, ce macbook pro n'a qu'une capacité de stockage de... 128 Go. Et je ne sais pas si c'est suffisant ou pas.. Je ne m'y connais pas très très bien en informatique et encore moins en mac puisque c'est mon premier ! Je possède un disque dur externe de 500 Go également. Mon ordinateur me servira principalement à regarder des films, prendre des cours, aller sur internet... 

Ma question est la suivante :  

Sachant que j'ai 15 jours pour revenir sur mon achat, est-il nécessaire d'ajouter 200 pour doubler sa capacité de stockage ou mon disque dur suffira-t-il ? C'est vrai que 200 vu le prix de la bête ça représente pas grand chose.. mais en même temps 200 c'est aussi un nouvel ipod ou alors même 200 à investir en plus dans l'iPhone5S que je compte prendre également. Puis 200 c'est 200, tout simplement ! 
Y a-t-il des personnes qui ont eu des soucis de mémoire (même avec un disque dur) ? 

Merci par avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## gattinho (8 Septembre 2013)

Hello. 

Alors j'ai le 256 giga et a côté un disque dur externe de capacité 1To en USB3 pour mes sauvegardes Time Machine, mes films, musique, séries, soft en tout genre etc..

Actuellement mon SSD a 160 giga de libre sur les 256donc 100 giga d'utilisé.

C'est a toi de voir selon ton utilisation mais c'est dommage de n'avoir prit que 128 même si c'est gérable.


----------



## Idromac (8 Septembre 2013)

Merci beaucoup pour la réponse rapide ! 

Mais t'as un disque dur externe avec tous tes films etc.. et pourtant t'as déjà 100 go de pris ? 


Je me dis qu'au pire je peux acheter de nouveaux disques durs externes de 500 Go pour 80&#8364;, c'est toujours ça à côté des 200&#8364; ! Mais mine de rien, si AVEC un disque dur externe tu as 100 Go utilisé sur ton mac, ça m'inquiète carrément !


----------



## gattinho (8 Septembre 2013)

Yes, j'ai une grosse bibili Itunes en fait avec vraiment pas mal de musique, Office avec un gros profil Outlook également, ça va vite même en faisant attention.


----------



## tom dom (8 Septembre 2013)

gattinho a dit:


> Hello.
> 
> (...)
> 
> C'est a toi de voir selon ton utilisation mais c'est dommage de n'avoir prit que 128 même si c'est gérable.



Gérer justement. J'avais fait ce choix il y a presque un an de prendre le 128 Go, et je me suis rétracté. A l'époque, le prix était très élevé (le 128 à 1750 , le 256 à près de 2000 ).
Et je n'ai pas voulu "gérer". 
Compte tenu du prix, s'il faut se poser sans cesse des questions sur ce que je fais ou pas et sur quel disque, non merci.

Donc perso, j'ai patienté et je prendrais certainement une version "fin 2013" avec 256 Go.

A toi de voir, mais pense dans le temps, 128 Go risque d'être une contrainte pesante. Après, 256 Go finissent aussi par être une contrainte. Mais on respire davantage.


----------



## gattinho (8 Septembre 2013)

256 je m'en accommode largement et je pense que c'est le minimum pour être tranquille.


----------



## Idromac (8 Septembre 2013)

Vous avez tous les deux raison, pour 200 honnêtement je ne vais pas me prendre la tête plus longtemps, je file dès demain dans mon apple store prendre le 256 Go. Je ne me vois pas du tout "gérer" à chaque fois et regarder tous les jours la mémoire qu'il me reste.. surtout que ça va très vite ! 

Merci pour votre aide très utile ! 

J'aurais quelques autres questions à vous poser par la suite, mais attendons d'abord d'avoir la bête entre les mains !


----------



## Perros35 (9 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir,

J'ai la chance de partir en Californie début novembre et je compte m'acheter un Retina 13,3", au vu de la très probable et prochaine annonce des Retina Haswell, avez-vous une idée, expérience du niveau de baisse auquel je dois m'attendre raisonnablement sur le refurb ?

Un vendeur d'applestore m'a dit hier entre 150 et 300, j'étais assez surpris... 
Merci d'avance pour vos avis.


----------



## johndu13 (9 Septembre 2013)

quest ce que je peux lire comme connerie

128 go set suffissant 

a ce jour  , tout est demateriallisé

tout est sur cloud, seedbox ou autres


----------



## fousfous (9 Septembre 2013)

Ça dépend des personnes, les apps peuvent prendre beaucoup de place et ne pas stocker leurs info sur internet.


----------



## johndu13 (9 Septembre 2013)

il faut y aller pour remplir 100 giga d'apps 

en sachant que les info perso ne depasse pas quelques centaines de ko en tant normal


----------



## thomashack (9 Septembre 2013)

et 1 de plus !!! je suis super heureux de mon mac a part les petits 128 go ! mais sinon super machine !


----------



## Idromac (9 Septembre 2013)

johndu13 a dit:


> quest ce que je peux lire comme connerie
> 
> 128 go set suffissant
> 
> ...



Je pense quand même que pour 175e en plus avoir une gamme au dessus ça se refuse quand même pas ! 

Comme prévu, j'ai été le changer et très satisfait de mon achat ! 

Par contre deux questions : 

- Je ne sais jamais si je dois le laisser en charge lorsque je l'utilise ou le laisser faire ses cycles de batteries ?
- L'appli pages vaut la peine ? (prendre des cours)

J'ai encore un peu de mal avec mac, mais c'est quand même assez simple ! Puis faut dire que j'étais depuis 10ans chez Windows !


----------



## johndu13 (9 Septembre 2013)

perso jai eu mon mac a un tarif défiant toutes concurrence 

mias jimagine ceux qui lon acheter a 1500 voire un peu moins chez certains a 1400 euros 

 je ne l'aurais jamais acheter si j'avais du sortir 1500 euros  et en plus 175 euros pour 128 go de plus 



je prefere nettement me prendre un serveur de 80 giga a l'année
qui me sert de seedbox 

en plus des compte deezer pour la musique
et en plus de dropbox pour le reste 

je voie pas pourquoi je prendrais plus de place !
tout est online a ce jour ! 

les photo sont sur cloud
la musique sur deezer
les documents sur dropbox et les fichiers tres perso sur clef usb /ssd
les video sur seedbox

les apps  je n'en possède pas beaucoup..


ps/je ne joue pas sur mon mac (pas fais pour)
a part winamax , worms


----------



## fousfous (9 Septembre 2013)

johndu13 a dit:


> il faut y aller pour remplir 100 giga d'apps
> 
> en sachant que les info perso ne depasse pas quelques centaines de ko en tant normal


Et tu fais quoi? Parce que les photos, les vidéos, les fichier pages, numbers, bibliothèques iTunes...
Et ça va vite 100Go d'app, avec les gros jeux principalement.


----------



## Idromac (9 Septembre 2013)

johndu13 a dit:


> perso jai eu mon mac a un tarif défiant toutes concurrence
> 
> mias jimagine ceux qui lon acheter a 1500 voire un peu moins chez certains a 1400 euros
> 
> ...



Voilà pourquoi Apple a créé 128 et 256, parce qu'il existe deux utilisations différentes ! Peut-être que la tienne correspond au 128 go et c'est tout à ton honneur, mais je trouve quand même l'espace assez limite, après chacun son avis..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h44 ----------




fousfous a dit:


> Et tu fais quoi? Parce que les photos, les vidéos, les fichier pages, numbers, bibliothèques iTunes...
> Et ça va vite 100Go d'app, avec les gros jeux principalement.



Pages vaut le coup ? je cherche une appli pour prendre mes cours et faire des traitements de texte et j'ai lu que l'appli bug.. A moins qu'il y ait déjà un topic prévu à cet effet tu pourrais me renseigner ?


----------



## johndu13 (9 Septembre 2013)

comme je te lai dis foufous

en 2013 maintenant 95 pourcents de la population ont un cloud 
donc presque tous les fichiers sont sur cloud

comme j'ai dus le préciser, pour moi un macbook ce n'est pas fais pour jouer a call of duty
eventuelleemnt worms  et les jeux a la con 
mais meme si cest possible pour moi ça rets euh ordinateur professionnel

comme je lai dis j'ai deezer pour la musique 
dropbox et autre cloud pour mes fichier perso /image 
et seedbox pour mes films
j'ai peut être 3 apps max en pus du contenu dorigine
et worms 

pour le traitement de text et calcul jutilise le pack libre office

perso je dis pas qu'il faut pas décliner une version en 256go , je trouve débile les gens qui disent qu cest le minimum vitale a chaque nouveau membre qui se renseigne avant achat 
et qui va se saigner pour chester son mac + extension sud + garantie + souris + sacoche et accessoire..    ..


d'ou les cloud et seedbox et autres


----------



## fousfous (10 Septembre 2013)

Je peux te conseiller d'utiliser pages sur icloud, qui est vraiment pratique.Sinon je n'ai jamais eu de bugs avec pages, contrairement à word et libre office qui eux en sont remplis.


Tes stats concernant le stockage sur internet, tu les sors d'où? Parce qu'avec les infrastructure actuel en France le cloud est encore légèrement utopique...
Seul mes documents sont sur icloud (et c'est aussi stocker en local), les photos, vidéos (va essayer de les mettres sur internet), musique et autre reste en local, c'est beaucoup mieux niveau rapidité, batterie et bande passante.


----------



## johndu13 (10 Septembre 2013)

comme je lai dis jutilise dropbox pour les documents /photo
et j'ai aussi une seedbox pour les film

pour la musique jutilise deezer(perso ça me permet d'avoir un catalogue assez conséquent
(tous le monde a au moins 3go de bande passante internet a ce jour )

alors niveau rapidité et meme batterie  et bande passante pas de soucis !


----------



## fousfous (11 Septembre 2013)

Je parle plutôt en wifi, dans mon appartement je suis à 0,5mega (j'aurais du le méfier quand on m'a dit rapide...) et c'est à peine supérieur dans la plupart des cas.Et en 3G c'est pas top pour la batterie. Et je ne suis pas fan des pubs.
Je préfère largement posséder ma bibliothèque à tout moment (parce qu'on a tout le temps le réseau dans le train?).


----------



## johndu13 (11 Septembre 2013)

0.5 mega il y a un soucis sur la ligne il y a de grande chance .
moi je suis passé de 7 mega a 13 mega alors que le fournisseur me disais quon pouvais rien faire.mon cul je suis aller faire le travail moi meme et le pb est réglé

perso jutilise deezer sur mon smartphone, ecran eteind, c'est parfais et ma batterie tiens sans problème meme en 2g !je n'utilise pas les réseau sociaux  et très peu internet a part les ras qui consomment rien

par contre je coupe tous le temps le gps qui consomme énormément

(ps / aucune pub !)

je possède aussi ma bibliothèque mais sur deezer j'ai au bas mot  plus de 300 albums
sur ma carte micro sd  ou sur mon mac je dois avoir  une dizaine de son

allez je vais compter .

13 pour être precis


enfin bref tout ça pour dire que maintenant a part utiliser des apps extrement gourmande  ou faire du montage video en 1080p, ou des jeux violent(15 go)(je suis contre sur pc portable et sur macbook)je voie pas l'utilité de prendre  des 256 go ou plus 

donc quand vous dites  que 'est vitale c'est que vous n'exploitez pas tout le potentiel du cloud /seedbox


on est plus au temps ou il faut stockez stockez et avoir des disque de 1to


----------



## fousfous (11 Septembre 2013)

Tu sais, tout le monde n'est pas à côté du répartiteur avec la fibre...Il y a une tonne de raison pour lesquels on utilise de la mémoire.
Rien qu'avec toutes les apps Apple ça monte vite, ensuite imaginé que tu écrives des livres avec iBook author en utilisant son plein potentiel, tu vas voir que ça va vite monter, pareils pour la musique ou la vidéo.
Donc c'est quoi l'intérêt d'avoir un SSD si c'est pour attendre longtemps le rapatriement des données pour s'en servir?
Mon iPhone je l'utilise vraiment, donc être obligé de pomper tout le temps sur internet (surtout qu'il n'y a pas partout internet) c'est pas top. Je préfère largement utiliser mon iPhone à 100% de ses capacité (je dirais qu'il y a 20Go utilisé par les apps).


----------



## johndu13 (11 Septembre 2013)

on parle de macbook 

toi tu parle de iphone ????

20 go pour des apps   ? tu as quoi ?

il reste pratiquement 90 go


----------



## fousfous (12 Septembre 2013)

Je donnais l'exemple de mon iPhone parce que les apps sur Mac sont encore plus grosse.


----------



## johndu13 (14 Septembre 2013)

????


mais tu fais quoi avec ton iPhone e????

quel sont tes apps sur mac et sur iphone ??


----------



## fousfous (14 Septembre 2013)

Bah y en a pleins, maintenant beaucoup d'Apple font plus de 1Go.Et faut pas non plus oublier que quand on filme c'est 170mo/min, à ce rythme pas le temps d'envoyer sur le cloud.
Et sur le Mac, Xcode, iWork, iBook author, iLife... Mais comme ce n'est pas mon Mac il n'y a pas grand chose dessus.


----------



## johndu13 (15 Septembre 2013)

??? curieux 

je sais pas comment tu te démerde , bon tu me dira ce n'est pas le tiens ok

mais bon sur iphone tu va pas me dire que tu film pendant 3 h tous les jours !

et sur mac pareil


perso sur mon tel je n'ai rien a part quelques photos et musique  et apps

je dois utiliser max 100 mo

sur mac pareil, un fond decran ou deux, une musique ou deux , la video du jour , une apps ou deux 

je dois utiliser peut être 1go max tout confondus !


----------



## dwydyer (15 Septembre 2013)

aurelien0705 a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous !
> 
> A l'instar du Club des heureux possesseur de MBA 11,6", j'ai eu envie de démarrer le *Club des heureux possesseurs de MacBook Pro Retina 13"* !
> 
> ...



Bonjour, je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un MB Pro Retina 3.0Ghz i7  8Go mémoire SSD 512 Gb pour remplacer mon MB unibody vieillissant. 

Ce macbook Pro dans cette config, c'est de la balle, réactif et quasi immédiat avec une qualité d'image impeccable.


----------



## gattinho (15 Septembre 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## fousfous (15 Septembre 2013)

En quelques minutes on remplis pas mal de mémoires en filmant, pas besoin de 3H.20Go sur un ordinateur ce n'est pas grand chose, surtout pour les apps.
Et par exemple, avec iMovie j'ai vite fait d'attendre les 50Go sans être en HD.


----------



## johndu13 (15 Septembre 2013)

perso si tu as plus de 50 go de film que ce soit perso ou autres 

a ta place j'aurais pas pris un macbook .

le retina n'est pas vraiment fais pour , c'est mon avis 
car le disque n'est pas évolutif 

a la limite l'ancien car on peut supprimer le lecteur dvd et y mettre un ssd en plus du disque dur


enfin bref si ça te convient ...


----------



## fousfous (15 Septembre 2013)

Le macbook pro classique était adapté, il y a 3 ans.
Maintenant le MBPr est au niveau, avec un écran qui ne pique pas les yeux, une très grande vitesse et un poids et encombrement réduit (ou parle d'un portable la).


----------



## johndu13 (15 Septembre 2013)

je parle pour tes montage video ! 

je parle pas de l'écran!


----------



## fousfous (15 Septembre 2013)

Un classique est moins puissant de toute façon...


----------



## johndu13 (15 Septembre 2013)

de combien 100 mhz pff c'est un détail 


les classique peuvent avoir des barrettes de ram haute perf 

pareil pour le ssd


----------



## fousfous (16 Septembre 2013)

Première nouvelle.Le classique ne peut pas avoir de meilleurs SSD que le retina à cause de la connectique.
Et la RAM qu'on trouve dans le commerce ne vaut pas du tout la RAM Apple qui est de qualité très supérieur (du à l'emplois de matériau diffrents).


----------



## johndu13 (16 Septembre 2013)

je crois que tu n'es pas au courant de tout 
ou alors tu te trompe

un macbook classic a la possibilité de mettre un ssd 
rien n''empech de mettre un ssd haut de gamme beaucoup plus rapide et beaucoup plus gros


pour la ram c'est du grand n'importe quoi , apple  utilise pas des ram apple mais généralement ce sont d'autre constructeur qui leur font des barrettes et elles n'ont rien de plus qualitatif! 

rien t'empêche de mettre des barrettes plus importante et beaucoup plus rapide  type gskill, adata, crucial  ou autres 

(c'est sur le retina qu'on ne peut pas changer la ram 
mais on peut changer le ssd  spéciaux par  la marque owc


----------



## fousfous (16 Septembre 2013)

Oui, j'ai confondue avec les MBA. Qui ont des SSD largement plus rapide que peut l'être un SSD du commerce sur un classique.C'est parce que c'est en direct sur le PCie.
Pour la RAM, non ce n'est pas du n'importe quoi. Les barrettes de RAM que tu achètes dans le commerce sont en silicium, mais les barrettes Apple sont composé en partie, d'uranium appauvri et d'autres métaux mais il fait que je regarde lesquel.


----------



## johndu13 (16 Septembre 2013)

que tu achète dans le commerce ???

tu t'es cru a carrefour ?


je parle de barette bien plus performante que celle d'origine 


marque gskill

certaine adapta 

corsair


----------



## fousfous (16 Septembre 2013)

Oui bah c'est le commerce...


----------



## GenerationQashqai (18 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai besoin d'une info s'il vous plait 

J'ai mon MBPr 13" depuis environ 6 mois, j'ai respecté les cycles de recharge de la batterie et l'étalonnage mensuel, je suis à 50 cycles et CoconutBattery m'annonce en Current Capacity 6356 mAH alors que d'origine c'est 6600 mAH...

De votre côté vous avez combien ?

Merci


----------



## johndu13 (18 Septembre 2013)

perso je suis a 6600

pour 160 cycles 

pour 4 mois d'ancienneté environ


----------



## GenerationQashqai (19 Septembre 2013)

johndu13 a dit:


> perso je suis a 6600
> 
> pour 160 cycles
> 
> pour 4 mois d'ancienneté environ



Merci de l'info ;-)


----------



## johndu13 (20 Septembre 2013)

je le charge toujours eteind si ça peut aider


----------



## GenerationQashqai (21 Septembre 2013)

johndu13 a dit:


> je le charge toujours eteind si ça peut aider



Bon indice, merci !


----------



## stubborn (23 Septembre 2013)

nikoxx a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> De votre côté vous avez combien ?
> 
> Merci



Perso, toujours 6600, 7 mois, 110 cycles... Je fais pas trop gaffe à ceci ou cela, j'évite juste que la batterie ne tombe en dessous de 20% mais c'est bien la seule chose à laquelle je fais attention...


----------



## GenerationQashqai (23 Septembre 2013)

stubborn a dit:


> Perso, toujours 6600, 7 mois, 110 cycles... Je fais pas trop gaffe à ceci ou cela, j'évite juste que la batterie ne tombe en dessous de 20% mais c'est bien la seule chose à laquelle je fais attention...



Merci stubborn ! Je pense que j'ai trop fait de décharges complètes...


----------



## Marou017 (25 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde, voila je suis très intéressé par le Macbook pro Retina 13 pouces, cependant j'ai quelque questions, mon utilisation va surtout se baser sur:
-La Bureautique
-La musique assistée par ordinateur
-Montage video et retouche photo avec les logiciels de la suite Adobe
-Vision des films et video sur youtube en 1080p et 720p
Hier j'ai été dans un Apple store pour bien essayer ma future machine, j'avais remarqué que les videos en 1080p sur Youtube en fullscreen laguaient légère (et je ne vais pas vous mentir, mais sa m'a beaucoup dérangé) ainsi que dans l'application Apertume, ou l'affichage de photos prenais un temps de chargement et j'avais remarqué quelque lags, donc est ce normal? Est ce dût au la carte graphique?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponse


----------



## gattinho (25 Septembre 2013)

Marou017 a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde, voila je suis très intéressé par le Macbook pro Retina 13 pouces, cependant j'ai quelque questions, mon utilisation va surtout se baser sur:
> -La Bureautique
> -La musique assistée par ordinateur
> -Montage video et retouche photo avec les logiciels de la suite Adobe
> ...



Hello,

Alors très bon choix, pour la bureautique c'est parfait,
Par contre chez moi AUCUNS lags en lecture 1080 que ça soit sur Youtube, Dailymotion etc...


----------



## JeanMiBibi (25 Septembre 2013)

Mais ils sortent quand les nouveaux j'en peux plus!!!!!!


----------



## johndu13 (25 Septembre 2013)

perso  moi non plus pas de soucis en 1080 p
mis c'est très rare que je regarde du 1080p sur youtube 
faut prendre webkit 


a mon avis il te faudrait un 15''

et dis toi je me repete , ça sera encore plus reformant avec le nouvel osx


pour te rp jeanmimi , je me repete mais pas avant début voir  mi novembre le temps d'avoir un stock important a mon avis 

donc tu ferais mieux d'attendre 

moi j'ai pris le retina car on étais au mois de juin-juillet et je voulais pas attendre les fetes de fin d'année


----------



## Idromac (25 Septembre 2013)

Attend le 15 octobre


----------



## Marou017 (25 Septembre 2013)

Merci vous deux pour vos réponses, je pense que je vais attendre la nouvelle release (Nouvelle puces Haswell avec une carte graphique dédiée pour le Retina j'espère) et je pense prendre un 13" surtout pour sa portabilité et son prix, le 15" retina est hors de portée (budget: 2000$, je suis au canada)


----------



## johndu13 (25 Septembre 2013)

tu dois pouvoir le détaxer  si tu es au canada


----------



## Marou017 (26 Septembre 2013)

Le detaxer? serait il possible que je le détaxe alors que je vie au Canada?


----------



## johndu13 (26 Septembre 2013)

j'en dis pas plus sinon je vais me faire bannir


----------



## JeanMiBibi (30 Septembre 2013)

Quelqu'un a des retours sur les puces graphiques probablement utilisées pour les futurs mbpr haswell? Est-ce que ça permettra de faire tourner tranquillement un ou deux jeux très récents?


----------



## Niarlatop (30 Septembre 2013)

Il ne faut pas espérer faire tourner les titres les plus gourmands sans gros compromis sur la définition (il vaudra probablement mieux se contenter de 1280x800) et le niveau de détail.

La puce graphique la plus probable pour le Retina 13 est l'Intel Iris 5100.
Voici un aperçu de ses performances :
Intel Iris Graphics 5100 - NotebookCheck.net Tech


C'est bien mieux que la HD 4000 actuelle, mais n'espérez pas une machine de jeu pour autant


----------



## fousfous (30 Septembre 2013)

Elle est au moins au niveau de la 650m, donc pour les jeux récents il n'y aura pas de problèmes.


----------



## JeanMiBibi (1 Octobre 2013)

En fait je suis pas du tout un gamer, mais j'espere par exemple faire tourner le prochain Skyrim Online ou Guild Wars 2 avec des graphismes en moyen et pas de ralentissements (bon taux image/secondes). Ce serait à priori possible?


----------



## fousfous (1 Octobre 2013)

Je pense que ça devrait le faire.


----------



## gattinho (1 Octobre 2013)

Au pire tu attends la prochaine keynote/conf qui devrait se dérouler courant octobre normalement. 

De là tu auras plus de visibilité sur le hardware des prochain MBPr.


----------



## johndu13 (2 Octobre 2013)

dites moi quel est votre niveau de luminosité ? sur votre retina 13


----------



## GenerationQashqai (3 Octobre 2013)

johndu13 a dit:


> dites moi quel est votre niveau de luminosité ? sur votre retina 13



Bonsoir,

Pour moi c'est 5 carrés quand tu appuies sur F1 / F2 !

A++


----------



## johndu13 (3 Octobre 2013)

ok merci bien je voulais être sure que jetais normal  lil


----------



## krully37 (7 Octobre 2013)

Quelqu'un a déjà pu jouer à LoL sur mon MBPr 13" ? J'hésite à en acheter un je joue à LoL de temps en temps (une ou deux parties tous les soirs) je vais monter un PC de bureau à côté mais j'ai besoin de savoir si ça pourra dépanner ou si c'est même pas envisageable ! Merci !


----------



## fousfous (7 Octobre 2013)

Je pense qu'à ça ne doit pas poser trop de problèmes.Ça ne consomme pas tant que ça.


----------



## krully37 (7 Octobre 2013)

Moi aussi mais j'aimerai un feedback réel !


----------



## johndu13 (7 Octobre 2013)

bon pour info je vends  surement mon retina !!!


les modeles igzo visiblement sortent


----------



## gattinho (7 Octobre 2013)

johndu13 a dit:


> bon pour info je vends  surement mon retina !!!
> 
> 
> les modeles igzo visiblement sortent



Info?


----------



## johndu13 (7 Octobre 2013)

je confirme demain


----------



## gattinho (7 Octobre 2013)

Ok.


----------



## fousfous (8 Octobre 2013)

Bon, alors la confirmation?Tu la tiens d'où ton info? Parce que j'ai peut que tu sois déçu.


----------



## gattinho (8 Octobre 2013)

Ouai ça a leaké dans les bureaux de Cupertino ou pas??


----------



## fousfous (8 Octobre 2013)

Et on veut toutes les informations: prix US, caractéristiques...


----------



## johndu13 (8 Octobre 2013)

leak ou pas  j'attends la réponse sous peu ..

j'espère ne pas être decu


----------



## gattinho (9 Octobre 2013)

De toute façon il y à un évent de prévu le 22 octobre, si ça ne tombe pas avant c'est à ce moment là qu'on en saura un peu plus.

Sinon les nouvelles machines en Haswell apparaîtront en catimini sur le store, comme les iMac 2013 en Haswell il y a 15 jours.


----------



## tom dom (9 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,
La date du 22 octobre est-elle officielle ?


----------



## fousfous (9 Octobre 2013)

Non, tant qu'il n'y a pas de carton d'invitation ce n'est pas officiel. Ils sont énervant les journalistes à faire passer d e simple rumeurs pour des vérités.


----------



## gattinho (9 Octobre 2013)

Yes, du moins c'est officiel pour la présentation des Ipad next-gen:

Apple to host iPad event on October 22nd, says All Things D | The Verge

Concernant les Mbp rien de neuf par contre.


----------



## fousfous (9 Octobre 2013)

Euh, rien d'officiel...


----------



## johndu13 (9 Octobre 2013)

mais si c'est officiel 

a 2-3 jours près il y aurara bien une conference fin octobre


----------



## fousfous (9 Octobre 2013)

Oui mais rien n'a été directement annoncé par Apple. Sinon je veux bien voir le carton d'invitation.


----------



## johndu13 (10 Octobre 2013)

c'est justement ca le marketing 

...


----------



## fousfous (10 Octobre 2013)

Donc rien n'est annoncé. Parce que ces temps ci les rumeurs se sont avéré fausse et il y a eu de grandes déception, et ce n'est pas trop dans l'objectif d'Apple.


----------



## tom dom (11 Octobre 2013)

johndu13 a dit:


> je confirme demain



Des nouvelles de ces écrans IGZO ou pas de nouvelle signifie que l'annonce n'est pas confirmée ?


----------



## fousfous (11 Octobre 2013)

Accessoirement le 22 ça ne m'arrange pas du tout, je ne pourrait pas voir le keynote, et les mardis en général je termine très tard. Jespère que ce sera un lundi, comme ça ça arrivera pour le week end.


----------



## sanji~ (12 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir,

Je fais un aparté sur ce sujet, mais en restant tout de même dans la thématique. J'ai acheté aux Etats-Unis en novembre 2012 un MacBook Pro Retina 13", et jusqu'à la semaine dernière c'est une machine dont je n'avais pas à me plaindre.

Soucieux de mes affaires, c'est à ma grande surprise qu'est apparue à quelques semaines de la fin de la garantie un spot blanc sur l'écran. Il ne s'agit pas d'un pixel défectueux, mais bien d'une zone plus lumineuse que le reste de l'écran. Cette photo (trouvée sur Google Image) illustre très bien le problème :







Embêté par la présence de ce défaut, et faisant une fixation dessus, je décide d'emmener mon Retina chez un réparateur agréé. Je ne partais pas confiant quant au changement de l'écran, mais le réparateur m'a tout de même rassuré en m'indiquant qu'il s'agissait d'un écran retira et qu'apple était assez soucieux de la qualité de ces derniers.

Deux jours plus tard, je récupère ma machine, le réparateur a réalisé l'intervention et a donc changé l'écran. Je l'essaie rapidement sur place, et rapidement je constate que la colorimétrie de cette nouvelle dalle n'est plus la même que mon ancienne

Afin de m'en assurer j'attends le soir afin de rentrer à mon domicile et faire une comparaison de blanc avec mon écran LED Cinema Display. Et clairement la différence est flagrante. J'ai l'impression que la température des blancs/couleurs n'est plus la même sur mon Retina que ma dalle d'origine Du coup même si le problème est fixé, je reste assez frustré de la qualité du produit remplacé.

Pensez-vous que je peux de nouveau demander un remplacement de la dalle ? En sachant que ma garantie arrive à expiration le 1er novembre prochain, j'envisage de prendre une extension Apple Care, mais j'avoue être embêté par cette situation

Suis-je le seul à avoir rencontré ce problème ? D'après mes investigations, l'écran serait une dalle Samsung. J'ignore ce que j'avais auparavant en revanche.

Cordialement.


----------



## Titeuf07 (12 Octobre 2013)

Salut à toi 

J'ai exactement le même problème que toi pour un mac acheté au Canada. Au départ j'avais le phénomène de goshing. Changement de dalle.

Arrivé chez moi, les couleurs ont étés jaunes. Donc retour chez le réparateur, on pensais a une dalle défectueuse. 

Chagement encore une fois de dalle.

Même problème. Mais avant de recharger de dalle, on a voulu se renseigner un peu plus.

Après m'être battu avec Apple, qui ne font rien, et mon réparateur qui a vu avec Apple, c'est un problème connu suite aux nouvelles références de dalles mais ils n'ont pas de solution ... 

Je te conseil donc de prendre l'Apple Care Pour pouvoir continuer à te battre et ne rien lâcher. Moi je n'ai pas pu le prendre et je m'en mord les doigts.

PS J'ai fait un topic pour ce problème.

Edit : J'ai oublié de dire que maintenant je me fait jeter quand je parle de mon problème chez Apple alors qu'ils ont une obligation de résultat.


----------



## johndu13 (12 Octobre 2013)

appelle le siege , demande a parler au patron , tu te fera pas jeter cette fois ci 

ps/ mon mc retina est aussi des usa et je n'ai aucun pb


----------



## sanji~ (12 Octobre 2013)

Merci titeuf pour ton témoignage. 

J'ai justement évoqué au réparateur agréé que je prendrais l'apple care auprès de chez eux. Je pense y retourner la semaine prochaine, en leur présentant ce soucis de température de blancs. Clairement, le blanc tire vers le chaud et l'étalonnage des préférences systèmes ne me permet pas de pallier à ce problème. 

De même que la luminosité de l'écran, même si elle me semble bonne, elle me parait carrément moins puissante que mon ancienne dalle.

Je vais me rencarder sur ton topic, et je donne suite dès que j'ai des nouvelles de mon réparateur la semaine prochaine.


----------



## Marou017 (23 Octobre 2013)

Sa y est, les nouveau Macbook pro Retina ont été annoncés  maintenant, c'est sure que je vais prendre le modèle i5 dual core 2.4GHz, 8gig de Ram et 256Gig SSD

PS: la plus grande bonne nouvelle: baisse des prix


----------



## johndu13 (23 Octobre 2013)

baisse des prix ?

ui tu gagne 100 euros ... avec en gain l'iris et l'autonomie de haswell 

on ne peut pas dire que ce soit faramineux


----------



## Locke (23 Octobre 2013)

johndu13 a dit:


> baisse des prix ?
> 
> ui tu gagne 100 euros ... avec en gain l'iris et l'autonomie de haswell
> 
> on ne peut pas dire que ce soit faramineux



Quel rabat-joie tu fais. Tes commentaires sont toujours dans la descente, toujours négatifs et ce, partout ou tu vas répondre.


----------



## johndu13 (23 Octobre 2013)

j'etais sure que tu me suivrais a la trace 

 comme un petit chien 

tu as besoin de câlin  ?


----------



## fousfous (23 Octobre 2013)

200 en moins, comme les MBA.Et elle est très bien cette iris, plus puissante que les nvidia.


----------



## Marou017 (23 Octobre 2013)

Bah mon vieux, 100 euros pour moi c'est de l'argent, et oui, il ya bien une baisse de prix de plus exactement 150 (étudiant)


----------



## JeanMiBibi (23 Octobre 2013)

Hello,

J'ai une question qui me turlupine, mon paiement pour un nouveau mbpr a été refusé (une histoire de plafond j'imagine). Néanmoins quand je me rends sur la page de mon compte, et plus précisement de mes informations bancaires, la partie cryptogramme à 3 chiffres apparait toujours vide sur l'apple store. Vous aussi?


----------



## fousfous (23 Octobre 2013)

Normal, c'est le cryptogramme de sécurité, il n'est pas retenue.


----------



## GenerationQashqai (23 Octobre 2013)

Bon alors les heureux possesseurs de MBP Retina 13", vous avez fait votre MAJ vers Mavericks ? 

De mon côté, je trouve que Safari est beaucoup plus optimisé sur des pages web chargées comme Facebook ;-)

De plus, la carte graphique est maintenant dotée de 1024Mo de mémoire !

A++


----------



## dany15 (24 Octobre 2013)

un régal pour moi ce Mavericks, mon MBP rétina 13 est bien plus fluide avec, safari aussi


----------



## GenerationQashqai (24 Octobre 2013)

dany15 a dit:


> un régal pour moi ce Mavericks, mon MBP rétina 13 est bien plus fluide avec, safari aussi



Bien d'accord avec toi


----------



## gattinho (25 Octobre 2013)

La même, Mavericks tourne parfaitement. 

Safari fluide, nickel, juste le scrol un peu moins rapide mais bon, on s'habitue.


----------



## Niarlatop (25 Octobre 2013)

Pour le scroll, tu peux aller dans Paramètres, Accessibilité, Souris et trackpad, Options du trackpad et retrouver une vitesse de défilement acceptable


----------



## Thib-76 (25 Octobre 2013)

Ayant reçu ce matin mon mbpr haswell 13" (i5 2,4Ghz ; 8Go ram ; 256go SSD) avec Mavericks dessus, et ayant passé la journée et la moitié de la nuit à tester un maximum de choses, je rejoins ce club :love: Voilà ce qu'on peut appeler de l'optimisation ! Sans parler de l'écran qui se passe tout simplement de commentaires


----------



## GenerationQashqai (25 Octobre 2013)

Thib-76 a dit:


> Ayant reçu ce matin mon mbpr haswell 13" (i5 2,4Ghz ; 8Go ram ; 256go SSD) avec Mavericks dessus, et ayant passé la journée et la moitié de la nuit à tester un maximum de choses, je rejoins ce club :love: Voilà ce qu'on peut appeler de l'optimisation ! Sans parler de l'écran qui se passe tout simplement de commentaires



Welcome Thib-76


----------



## dany15 (25 Octobre 2013)

Thib-76 a dit:


> Ayant reçu ce matin mon mbpr haswell 13" (i5 2,4Ghz ; 8Go ram ; 256go SSD) avec Mavericks dessus, et ayant passé la journée et la moitié de la nuit à tester un maximum de choses, je rejoins ce club :love: Voilà ce qu'on peut appeler de l'optimisation ! Sans parler de l'écran qui se passe tout simplement de commentaires



Bienvenue , tu vas te régaler sur cette machine


----------



## Thib-76 (25 Octobre 2013)

Merci beaucoup mes VDD 

Et VDD, ça part bien je suis sur le c** pour chaque chose que je fais, rien que l'ouverture instantanée de petites choses telles que safari ou encore finder me surprend   J'avais déjà vu rapidement l'écran à la fnac (à l'époque c'était les modèles 2012) qui m'avaient parus sublimes mais le fait d'utiliser l'ordinateur montre juste que ce dernier est plus que fidèle à sa réputation !

Merci de m'accueillir en tous cas


----------



## fabrisse (25 Octobre 2013)

Salut je rejoins la troupe !

j'ai été cherché le mien (13" 256g ssd et 8 g de Ram).

Juste eu le temps de le démarrer, pour vérifier que tout fonctionne. Je le mettrai en route ce week end. Lightroom et autres vont passer à la moulinette


----------



## PDD (25 Octobre 2013)

Je viens de remplacer mon Mac Book 2008 défaillant (wifi) par le dernier petit 13" rétina en configuration minimale (4G et ssd128G au prix spécial de 1100 euros). Aucun problème avec TM et le transfert du contenu sous SL (il manque des mails anciens mais j'irai reconstruire les boites plus tard). Mail, FF, Word, fonctionnent semble t-il mais premier plantage quand iphoto m'a proposé de mettre ses vignettes en haute résolution (pendant les mises à jour...). La suite demain.


----------



## gattinho (26 Octobre 2013)

Niarlatop a dit:


> Pour le scroll, tu peux aller dans Paramètres, Accessibilité, Souris et trackpad, Options du trackpad et retrouver une vitesse de défilement acceptable



Bien joué. 

Merci à toi.


----------



## PDD (27 Octobre 2013)

Tout va presque normalement avec mon nouveau 13" rétina Haswell, le pilote de mon ancienne imprimante HP 1120 n'a pas été importé de la copie TM de mon MacBook mais on m'a proposé de le télécharger à la première connection et elle va parfaitement. L'autonomie  semble encore loin des 9h promises mais l'accu va probablement mieux se charger dans le temps. Les vidéos reçues par mail ne se lisent pas (télécharger QTP me signale t-on à l'essai d'ouverture mais je l'ai déjà!).
Amicalement à tous.


----------



## JeanMiBibi (27 Octobre 2013)

Hello à tous, j'ai commandé aujourd'hui, lorsque j'essaye de voir létat de ma commande (pour voir si le paiement a été accepté cette fois), j'ai un message "Nous sommes désolés, mais nos services de suivis commande sont actuellement indisponibles. Veuillez réessayer ultérieurement.". C'est parce qu'on est dimanche?


----------



## Eruvatar (27 Octobre 2013)

Hello,

J'ai commandé mon MBPr 13" Mercredi, après avoir longuement hésité avec le modèle 15" (j'ai actuellement un MBP 15" 2009).

Seulement, en passant pas mal de temps sur les forums apple, je vois qu'il y a quelques problèmes avec la nouvelle gamme haswell, notamment des problèmes de freezes (touchant uniquement le modèle 13", mais apparemment liés au software), et surtout, le problème récurrent des dalles LG.

J'ai lu que pour le 13", il y n'avait que des dalles LG. Je voulais donc savoir si pour les acquéreurs du 13", vous constatiez toujours ces problèmes de ghosting ou si au contraire, après avoir fait le test du damier, vous n'aviez aucun problème ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Gimmyholls (28 Octobre 2013)

voila voila je m invite a votre club ayant acheté un air y'a une semaine et finalement je l ai echangé contre le retina mon premier mac


----------



## Thorent (28 Octobre 2013)

Hello, 
Je rejoins le club, je quitte mon iMac mi 2007 et son vieux C2D pour un MBPr 13" 2.6GHz / 512 Go. C'est un régal d'avoir un ordinateur aussi réactif, l'écran est absolument magnifique !
En plus de ça j'ai un SSD Samsung et une dalle probablement de chez samsung (aucun pb de rémanence).


----------



## pocpoc (28 Octobre 2013)

Pour le renouvellement de mon "vieux" MBP de 2009 (modèle MC026F/A), ce sera le 15" 2,6 GHz : et hop, reparti pour au moins 4 ans !


----------



## Dupont-De-Nemours (28 Octobre 2013)

J'ai acheté mon mpr13 8go - 256 go ce samedi au Louvres 

Que dire sinon que je suis ravis, totalement conquis par le format, la légèreté et l'autonomie.
Faut dire que je sors d'un G4 ppc de 2006 donc le choc technique est assez important.
J'ai eu une fois ce problème de bug (freeze) sinon aucun autre problème  pour l'instant.
Si vous avez un moyen pour connaître la marque de la dalle / sdd je suis preneur.

Profitez bien de votre mbpr13 !


----------



## cockpitpa28 (29 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous

Les caractéristiques sur le site Apple : 13 pouces : 2,6 GHz avec écran Retina à 1799 Euros
Caractéristiques
Intel Core i5 bicur à 2,6 GHz
Turbo Boost jusquà 3,1 GHz
Intel Iris Graphics

J'ai acheté hier à Apple store un 13 pouces : 2,6 GHz avec écran Retina, (1799 Euros)
les caractéristiques sont différentes : 
Nom du processeur :	Intel Core i7 bicur à 3 GHz
Turbo Boost jusquà 3,7 GHz
Jeu de composants :	Intel HD Graphics 4000
Type :	Processeur graphique (GPU)

j'espère que l'on ne ma pas refiler un modèle expérimental ou autre bizarrerie ???? 

Quand pensez vous


----------



## dainfamous (29 Octobre 2013)

Slt

ben a première vue, on t'a filer un MBPr 13" avec une HD4000 en terme de CGraphique, 

ceux qui sont equipés d'une telle carte sont de la génération précédente...

les MBPr 13", late 2013 (donc actuel) sont exclusivement en Iris

cela ne veux pas dire que c'est un mauvais ordi MAIS la HD4000 est en deca de la Iris pour sur!


----------



## cockpitpa28 (29 Octobre 2013)

[Merci pour ta réponse rapide dainfamous

Par contre je ne suis pas gagnant sur le processeur ??

Je sens que je me suis fait arnaquer, ci c'est cela demain je retourne à la Défense et je demande que l'on me le change sur le champ, satisfait ou rembourser chez Apple ???


----------



## dainfamous (29 Octobre 2013)

je ne connais pas ton utilisation 
Mais je pense que tu devrais plus faire attention a la CG intégrée, 

la HD4000 est pas aussi performante qu'une Iris...

pour ma part j'y reflechirai a deux fois entre une HD4000 et une iris, d'ailleurs un test a été réalisé (je ne sais plus par quel site) qui confirmait que la Iris avait fait un gros bon en avant face a la HD4000


----------



## cockpitpa28 (29 Octobre 2013)

Je ne comprend pas, le modèle vient de sortir et il y a déjà différents modèles ?? J'aurais du me méfier, la vendeuse avait sur son écran plusieurs 13 rétina au même prix de 1799 euros, elle m'a refilé un nanar


----------



## dainfamous (29 Octobre 2013)

attention le modèle avec la IRIS vient de sortir!

mais pas celui avec la HD4000 qui a eu 2 révisions:
l'une en milieu 2012 et l'autre en début 2013, 

la HD4000 est la C graphique intégré aux processeurs IvyBridge, 
la Iris est la C Graphique intégré aux processeurs Haswell,

les processeurs Haswell sont sortis il y a de cela peu (comme je le disais)


----------



## cockpitpa28 (29 Octobre 2013)

Je ne vois pas le type de processeur installé

Informations matériel*:

  Nom du modèle*:	MacBook Pro
  Identifiant du modèle*:	MacBookPro10,2
  Nom du processeur*:	Intel Core i7
  Vitesse du processeur*:	3 GHz
  Nombre de processeurs*:	1
  Nombre total de curs*:	2
  Cache de niveau 2 (par cur)*:	256 Ko
  Cache de niveau 3*:	4 Mo
  Mémoire*:	8 Go
  Version de la ROM de démarrage*:	MBP102.0106.B03
  Version SMC (système)*:	2.6f59
  Numéro de série (système)*:	C02KQ023FGM8
  UUID du matériel*:	8590F97E-496E-5AC5-A88D-1C0D2DCDF45A
  Capteur de mouvement brusque*:
  État*:	Activé

Comment ils peuvent refiler un ancien modèle, j'ai bien demandé celui qui est sur le site !
Demain je retourne à la Défense, je n'aime pas pas me faire abuser


----------



## dainfamous (29 Octobre 2013)

si il est indiqué: HD4000 sur la boite ou au sein de l'ordi via "a propos de ce mac",

ALORS nul doute c'est un Ivy Bridge, donc génération précédente de Macbook pro 
d'ailleurs il est bien indiqué 10,2 sur l'identifiant!

ils ne t'ont pas indiqué que c'était une promo ou quoi que ce soit?

d'ailleurs les apple stores (si c'est bien un apple sorte ou tu l'a acheté) ne revendent pas de machines précédentes, juste celles sur le site!

donc c'est bizarre je trouve!


----------



## Niarlatop (29 Octobre 2013)

Tu devrais effectivement l'échanger contre une version Haswell, tu y gagneras une légèrement meilleure carte graphique et une meilleure autonomie.


----------



## Dupont-De-Nemours (29 Octobre 2013)

Nan tu t'es fais avoir à mon avis (ou du moins tu es tombé sur un vendeur malveillant voir pas futé).

Ils essayent encore de vendre les anciens modèles, quand j'ai été prendre le mien il m'a demandé si c'était celui la que je voulais (en parlant du vieux)...

Va vite te le faire changer, bon courage.


----------



## cockpitpa28 (29 Octobre 2013)

Je vais me pointer à l'ouverture à 10h00, ça va chauffer !
C'est curieux, la taille du boitier correspond bien au nouveau (plus petit que mon 13 pouces, mi-2009) du coup je n'ai pas vérifié dans A propos de ce Mac. Il ne faut faire confiance......


----------



## dainfamous (29 Octobre 2013)

reviens vite nous faire un résumé de ton interaction avec la charmante dame qui t'a servi 

(soufflage dans les bronches obligatoire)


----------



## cockpitpa28 (29 Octobre 2013)

Du foutage de gueule, je me pointe à 10h00 porte fermée, 20 vendeurs à l'interieur en train de changer les visuels sur les murs, 10 personnes qui attendent dehors, et la je découvre un petit panneau que personne n'avait vue " Aujourd'hui ouverture exceptionnelle à 12h00. 
Je comprends maintenant pourquoi les gens achètent sur Internet.

---------- Post added at 10h32 ---------- Previous post was at 10h30 ----------

Jespère maintenant quils ne vont pas me dire quil faut prendre un rendez vous.


----------



## dainfamous (29 Octobre 2013)

cockpitpa28 a dit:


> Du foutage de gueule,
> Je comprends maintenant pourquoi les gens achètent sur Internet.



j'aimes bien ce type de "mise a dispo de l'information", je m'explique: depuis que je suis en asie, il serait inconcevable de voir un apple store ou toute autre enseigne avec un certain prestige, donner une info comme cela a la va vite...

Ici TOUS les apple stores ouvrent a 10h et ferment a 22h, dimanche inclus 

cet apple store a une equipe de bras cassés ou quoi?

edit: tu as 15 jours pour remmener un produit sans raisons a donner donc bon ...
edit 2: par contre te faire passer avec un genius c'est possible, tu devrais prendre un rdv sur le net des maintenant pour cet AM!


----------



## fousfous (29 Octobre 2013)

On est en France, pas Asie. Dés qu'il s'agit de travailler y a plus personne.
Mais c'est étonnant qu'ils t'aient filer un l'ancien.
Le nouveaux est aussi un tout petit plus fin et plus léger, mais surtout l'ancien avec cette configuration doit couter moins chère que le nouveau.


----------



## cockpitpa28 (29 Octobre 2013)

Et voila le résultat des courses :

Après avoir appelé tous les Apple Store de la région Parisienne, une seule boutique Velizy2 prétend en avoir en stock sans problème. Je fonce donc à 14h00 à Velizy, le vendeur très pro cette fois ci, me sort une boite, du coup je lis l'étiquette, I7 avec vidéo Iris au lieu de I5, donc différence de prix (option) + 200 Euros, il me demande pour quelle utilisation, je lui répond, et me dit, c'est dommage de dépenser plus, il vaut mieux attendre le stock de I5. ça c'est un vendeur honnête. Et hop il formate mon nanar pour effacer toute mes données et me crédite ma CB.
Me revoilà reparti les mains vides.  mais le portefeuille plein 
Quelle aventure et perte de temps inutile....


----------



## fousfous (29 Octobre 2013)

C'est bon, j'ai reçu mon MBPR!
Il a été super rapide pour la configuration, par contre je l'ai pesé et il ne fait que 1,46kg au lieu de 1,57.
Je ferrais un rapport un peu plus détailler plus tard, pour l'instant je pars à sa découverte.


----------



## dainfamous (29 Octobre 2013)

cela se fini bien!

mais c'est dommage que tu n'ai pas eu un face a face avec le demoiselle, pour avoir sa version des faits!







fousfous a dit:


> C'est bon, j'ai reçu mon MBPR!
> Il a été super rapide pour la configuration, par contre je l'ai pesé et il ne fait que 1,46kg au lieu de 1,57.
> Je ferrais un rapport un peu plus détailler plus tard, pour l'instant je pars à sa découverte.



petite question: durant tout le temps ou tu défendais (et tu défends tjrs) la puce IRIS, tu ne possédais pas de Macbook retina?

si c'est le cas je trouve cela original!


----------



## Niarlatop (29 Octobre 2013)

Quand bien même il aurait déjà reçu son Mac, il a commandé un modèle 13" qui a l'Iris 5100, il n'aurait pas pu tester par lui-même la Iris Pro 5200 vs 650M / 750M.

Par contre, cette histoire de poids m'intrigue, ce serait une bonne nouvelle qu'il soit plus léger qu'annoncé mais ça sent la balance peu précise / mal réglée.
Je vois vraiment difficilement Apple surestimer le poids de son portable, 1,46 Kg au lieu de 1,57 c'est une différence vraiment trop marquante. D'autant que le modèle Ivy Bridge faisait bien ses 1,6 Kg&#8230;

Quelqu'un pour confirmer / infirmer ?


----------



## fousfous (29 Octobre 2013)

J'ai fait la remise à 0 de la balance avant de mesurer, mais cette balance est très précise, elle sert pour la cuisine.
En tout cas il est super fluide, pas le moindre ralentissement.
Et même en mettant l'oreille sur la grille de ventilation je n'entend pas le ventilateur!


----------



## robertodino (29 Octobre 2013)

Voilà, je viens de recevoir mon MBPR 13" modèle d'entrée boosté à 8go de ram.

Vraiment navrant de voir encore des lags, par exemple dans iTunes, le Finder etc...

Et moi qui pensais que le problème serait réglé avec la Iris 5100...

QUE DALLE....


----------



## hargeth (29 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir à tous,

Le nouveau MBPr 13 pourrait-il prétende faire tourner GTA IV à une résolution décente ainsi qu'avec un niveau de détails suffisamment agréable pour l'oeil ?

Merci


----------



## fousfous (29 Octobre 2013)

C'est marrant mais je n'ai aucuns lags.


----------



## dainfamous (29 Octobre 2013)

en theorie la iris se demmerderait mieux que la HD4000

maintenant faut voir si c'est pas un coup de Mavericks,
bcp de forumeurs se plaignent de ces lags sur la iris...

peut être mal optimisé?


----------



## fousfous (29 Octobre 2013)

Mais moi je n'ai aucuns lags, peut être dut au core i7 et la iris un peu plus rapide.


----------



## robertodino (29 Octobre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> C'est marrant mais je n'ai aucuns lags.



Agrandit iTunes au Max et fait un scroll, je suis sur que ce ne sera pas aussi fluide que Safari par exemple...


----------



## fousfous (29 Octobre 2013)

J'ai pas encore ma bibliothèque, je verrais demain.
Sinon quand je fais une MAJ via l'app store je peux fermer le capot et ça continue de télécharger?


----------



## dainfamous (29 Octobre 2013)

nan, pas possible il va se mettre en veille a part si tu as un écran externe collé sur le HDMI la il va continuer de fonctionner

puis un mac fermé meme si cela marche c'est pas super conseille pour l'aération...


----------



## robertodino (29 Octobre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> J'ai pas encore ma bibliothèque, je verrais demain.
> Sinon quand je fais une MAJ via l'app store je peux fermer le capot et ça continue de télécharger?



Ben justement, comment peux tu dire que tu n'as pas de lags si tu n'as pas encore testé la machine complètement? Un autre test que tu peux effectuer, tu ouvres Safari avec trois onglets ou plus, tu fait un pinch fermeture pour passer d'un Tab à un autre, ça devrait lager...


----------



## fousfous (29 Octobre 2013)

Pas de lags avec plusieurs onglets.
Mais ça sert à quoi le power nap, le truc qui sert à récupérer les boites mail et et tout? Si l'ordinateur est en veille il ne chauffe pas, comme sur IOS.


----------



## gattinho (29 Octobre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Pas de lags avec plusieurs onglets.
> Mais ça sert à quoi le power nap, le truc qui sert à récupérer les boites mail et et tout? Si l'ordinateur est en veille il ne chauffe pas, comme sur IOS.



IOS???? :mouais:


----------



## robertodino (29 Octobre 2013)

gattinho a dit:


> ios???? :mouais:


----------



## fousfous (29 Octobre 2013)

Bah oui, télécharger en mettant en veille, comme avec les appareils IOS.


----------



## fousfous (30 Octobre 2013)

Ca fait une toute petite journée que jai reçu mon MBPR 13", et je vais faire part de mes impressions.

À la sortie de la boite, j'ai été étonné par son poids (seulement 1,46kg), je pensais qu'il paraitrait plus lourd en main. Je peux m'en servir en le tenant d'une mais par le coté sans difficulté, pratique quand on est debout.

Une autre chose m'a marqué: je n'entend pas les ventilateurs, même en mettant l'oreille sur la sortie d'air. J'ai réussi à entendre les ventilateurs en jouant aux échec (y a du progrès depuis big blue quand même).

La configuration à été étonnamment rapide, une fois allumé, j'ai voulu 
imprimer la facture, je vais sur mail et surprise mon compte est déjà dessus, j'ajoute l'imprimante et ça imprime. Déjà prêt en le sortant de la boite.

La batterie a aussi tenue toute la soirée sans avoir le brancher une seul fois, vraiment impressionnant.

Et comment ne pas parler de l'écran retina, il est formidable, c'est d'une netteté, même sur internet. Et la possibilité d'augmenter la taille de l'écran est super pratique. La colorimétrie qui reste toujours la même quelque soit l'angle est aussi génial, je ne suis pas habitué à ça.

En gros je ne regrette rien, il est super rapide, silencieux et autonome, l'ordinateur que j'ai toujours rêvé.

Petite question, comment on peut désactiver l'éclairage du clavier quand il y a suffisamment de luminosité?


----------



## dainfamous (30 Octobre 2013)

tu as les touches de luminositeé sur le clavier, sers toi en


----------



## robertodino (30 Octobre 2013)

Tu colles un gros bout de scotch sur la caméra. 

Sinon:

Tu vas dans les réglages sous moniteur, là tu peux décocher la fonction de luminosité automatique qui elle aussi désactivera l'éclairage auto du clavier.


----------



## fousfous (30 Octobre 2013)

Bon, finalement à la luminosité max il désactive le rétro éclairage, mais ça ne peut pas se régler pour se couper avant la luminosité max?
Je trouve la luminosité automatique super pratique, mais j'aimerais pouvoir aussi définir une luminosité max à ne pas dépasser, pour la batterie.


----------



## robertodino (30 Octobre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Bon, finalement à la luminosité max il désactive le rétro éclairage, mais ça ne peut pas se régler pour se couper avant la luminosité max?
> Je trouve la luminosité automatique super pratique, mais j'aimerais pouvoir aussi définir une luminosité max à ne pas dépasser, pour la batterie.



C'est vrai, c'est pratique. Malheureusement dans ce cas il te faudra passer en manuel et désactiver le rétro éclairage clavier via les touches. 

PS: Dans les Réglages, sous l'option Moniteur, tu désactives le réglage auto de la luminosité. Cela désactive automatiquement l'éclairage du clavier. Tu règles ta luminosité en manuel, ce paramètre sera pris en compte pour chaque redémarrage. Hélas c'est la seule manière pour l'instant de gérer la luminosité en ensemble.


----------



## JeanMiBibi (30 Octobre 2013)

Mbpr expédié aujourd'hui! Mais il est à Shangai et la date de livraison estimée est le 7 Novembre, aïe.


----------



## robertodino (30 Octobre 2013)

JeanMiBibi a dit:


> Mbpr expédié aujourd'hui! Mais il est à Shangai et la date de livraison estimée est le 7 Novembre, aïe.



Le miens a mis trois jours de Shangai à Perl (Allemagne). Il est arrivé hier et était prévu pour demain. Via UPS


----------



## tboy (31 Octobre 2013)

Robertodino je ne te remercie pas pour avoir foutu mon moral à zéro en cette belle (mais froide) derniere journée de boulot de la semaine 

 Plus sérieusement: Je viens faire un tours sur ce thread pour trouver un peu de réconfort dans ma longue attente de recevoir mon précieux et je lis que tu rencontres des lags sur ton mbpr13p ? J'ai commandé le modèle 256gig et 16gig de ram mais je suppose que + de mémoire que toi ne changera rien à l'affaire. Il aurait fallu prendre un i7 ?


----------



## dainfamous (31 Octobre 2013)

tboy a dit:


> Robertodino je ne te remercie pas pour avoir foutu mon moral à zéro en cette belle (mais froide) derniere journée de boulot de la semaine
> 
> Plus sérieusement: Je viens faire un tours sur ce thread pour trouver un peu de réconfort dans ma longue attente de recevoir mon précieux et je lis que tu rencontres des lags sur ton mbpr13p ? J'ai commandé le modèle 256gig et 16gig de ram mais je suppose que + de mémoire que toi ne changera rien à l'affaire. *Il aurait fallu prendre un i7 *?



en quoi cela aurait changer quoi que ce soit?


----------



## tboy (31 Octobre 2013)

Je n'en sais rien, je suppute suite à un commentaire précédent (auquel tu n'avais d'ailleurs pourtant pas réagi):



fousfous a dit:


> Mais moi je n'ai aucuns lags, peut être dut au core i7 et la iris un peu plus rapide.



Mais si le i7 ne changerait rien au problème, penses-tu que d'être à 16gig de ram aura plus d'effet sur les lags présumés ?


----------



## dainfamous (31 Octobre 2013)

non car c'est lags apparaissent sur mon 15" avec sa 750M, son i7 et ses 16Go de DDR


----------



## Aewil (31 Octobre 2013)

tboy a dit:


> Je n'en sais rien, je suppute suite à un commentaire précédent (auquel tu n'avais d'ailleurs pourtant pas réagi):
> 
> 
> 
> Mais si le i7 ne changerait rien au problème, penses-tu que d'être à 16gig de ram aura plus d'effet sur les lags présumés ?



Non mais la RAM n'a jamais fait en sorte que le PC rame moi hein.


----------



## fousfous (31 Octobre 2013)

Je ne pense pas que 16Go change quelque chose, à moins que tu utilise déjà toute la RAM dispo.


----------



## Aewil (31 Octobre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que 16Go change quelque chose, à moins que tu utilise déjà toute la RAM dispo.



Ça ce serait très inquiétant  !


----------



## tboy (31 Octobre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> non car c'est lags apparaissent sur mon 15" avec sa 750M, son i7 et ses 16Go de DDR



Ha ouais d'accord :afraid:
Bon, bin au moins je n'ai pas de regret quant à mon choix de config... 

C'est dû à quoi selon vous alors ? Ce ne peut venir des disques dur sur-vitaminés non plus. C'est l'OS lui-même qui est buggé ? Si c'est software et non hardware, on a tjrs la possibilité que ca soit corrigeable et corrigé avec un update.


----------



## robertodino (31 Octobre 2013)

tboy a dit:


> Robertodino je ne te remercie pas pour avoir foutu mon moral à zéro en cette belle (mais froide) derniere journée de boulot de la semaine
> 
> Plus sérieusement: Je viens faire un tours sur ce thread pour trouver un peu de réconfort dans ma longue attente de recevoir mon précieux et je lis que tu rencontres des lags sur ton mbpr13p ? J'ai commandé le modèle 256gig et 16gig de ram mais je suppose que + de mémoire que toi ne changera rien à l'affaire. Il aurait fallu prendre un i7 ?



Il y a un autre topic ou on parle des lags. En somme on est tous touchés. L'i7 et la ram ne changeront rien. Par contre c'est un problème d'optimisation quand on voit que Safari est fluide comme du beurre! J'espère que la prochaine mise à jour améliorera les performances générales.


----------



## dainfamous (31 Octobre 2013)

le passage au prochain Itunes, lors de sa mise a jour, je 'espère résoudra le pb


----------



## bienfait (3 Novembre 2013)

Est ce que quelqu'un aurait connaissance d'un quelconque moyen de savoir si on est l'heureux possesseur d'une dalle Samsung  ou LG   ?  

J'ai un MBPro retina 13" late 2013

Merci d'avance !!


----------



## mac_gyver (6 Novembre 2013)

Je viens apporter mon témoignage et poser une question sur l'otion 16 Go de RAM.

Je possède un MacBook Pro (au travail) avec un i5 2,4 GHz (turbo à 3 GHz), un SSD de 256 Go et 8 Go de RAM (deux upgrades). Je suis sur OS-X Lion.
Avec la dernière version d'Aperture, je ne parviens pas à remplir mes 8 Go de RAM, même en exportant 50 RAW retouchés en JPG taille originale ET en travaillant en même temps sur un panorama de 580 Mo !

Au niveau des stats (iStats + CheckUp), 75% de ma RAM est remplie par Aperture et les autres applications (Firefox, Mail, Chrome, iCal, Numbers).
Le processeur oscille entre 75 et 100% d'utilisation.

Je compte commander un MacBook Pro Retina 13" mais je me demande si l'option à 16 Go de RAM est utile : 
Mavericks nécessite 2 Go.
Aperture utilise jusque 4 Go quand je lui envoie des panoramas à retoucher (pinceaux, contraste local, couleurs, netteté)
La Iris 5100 dispose de 1 Go partagé.
Cela fait 7 Go utilisés à pleine charge.

Souhaitant garder mon Mac 4 ans, sans changer mon matériel photo, mais comptant sur la future mise à jour d'Aperture X, vous prendriez 16 Go de RAM en option à ma place ?


----------



## dainfamous (6 Novembre 2013)

sans nul doute 

peut être pas pour maintenant mais pour les 4 années a venir


----------



## mac_gyver (6 Novembre 2013)

Je fais peut-être fausse route, mais mon précédent constat ne montre-t-il pas que lorsque le processeur traite les données à 100% de ses capacités, tout surplus de RAM est superflu ?

J'ai un MacBook Blanc de 2007 chez moi avec un SSD et un Core 2 Duo. Je remplissais mes 2 Go de RAM d'origine facilement avec mes travaux dans Aperture. Depuis qu'il a 4 Go de RAM, Aperture est un peu plus fluide, mais les 4 Go sont remplis à 80% au max tandis que le Core 2 Duo fait tourner chacun de ses coeurs à 100%. 

Sur mon MacBook Pro de 2011 avec SSD et Core i5, je remplissais facilement les 4 Go d'origine avec les mêmes travaux dans Aperture. Depuis qu'il a 8 Go, j'ai aussi gagné en fluidité, mais  seuls 75% des 8 Go de RAM sont remplis alors que le Core i5 fait tourner ses coeurs à 100%.

Le fait de lancer d'autres applications et d'autres tâches ne remplissent pas plus la RAM que ce soit avec le MacBook de 2007 ou le MacBook de 2011. 

Je sais qu'il faut de la RAM en quantité suffisante pour ne pas gaspiller de cycle d'horloge au niveau du processeur ; mais quand il reste de la place dans la RAM et que le CPU tourne à 100%, cela ne sert à rien de rajouter encore de la RAM ? 
En d'autres termes, est-ce qu'un Haswell i5 bi-coeur a besoin de plus de 8 Go pour ne pas être bridé ? Je comprends que 16 Go débrident un i7 quadricoeur, mais pour un i5 bi-coeur avec la même fréquence que mon MacBook Pro actuel, j'en doute fort ... Sauf si quelque chose m'a échappé !

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## fousfous (6 Novembre 2013)

Ça dépend des applications.Certaines vont prendre beaucoup de RAM et peu de processeur, et d'autre beaucoup de processeur et peu de RAM.
Mais en règle général le processeur est dépassé avant de manquer de RAM.


----------



## dainfamous (6 Novembre 2013)

Oui mais non,

cela n'est pas fonction des programmes seuls, 

l"OS y est pour beaucoup, on peux le voir ces jours ci avec l'utilisation de Mavericks qui lui s'accapare autant de DDR qu'il le peux...

le calcul de se dire j'ai 8 processeurs ou plutôt le terme exact est threads, car en réalité il y a 4 coeurs physiques pour 8 threads via l'HT
donc je divise la quantité de DDR par le nbre de threads donc 16/8 = 2 Go par thread, c'est un peu une légende urbaine, du moins sous Mavericks c'est sur!

il faut plus voir la chose comme une grande pool ou la DDR libre est stocké, et de là, l'OS attribut la quantité de DDR nécessaire comme bon lui semble 

et pour fousfous: j'ai un grand nombre de cas ou l'ordinateur se doit de swapper donc manquer de ddr avant que les processeurs soient au taquet


----------



## mac_gyver (7 Novembre 2013)

Bon, s'il faut 16 Go de RAM pour qu'Aperture continue à se goinfrer de RAM au même titre que le GPU Iris pour gérer le Retina et Open CL ... je vais débourser 200 de plus 
Et finalement, la compression de la RAM par Mavericks n'apporte rien en fait


----------



## dainfamous (7 Novembre 2013)

je te dis pas que c'est une obligation de prendre les 16Go 
dans l'histoire c'est toi le décideur pas nous!!!

mais pour de nombreuses raisons le passage au 16Go est pas mal sur le long terme


----------



## cockpitpa28 (7 Novembre 2013)

ça y est, j'ai mon mien
Après une recherche sur le site de FNAC hier, dispo à Paris - Beaugrenelle, un superbe centre commercial tout neuf. De plus avec avec une réduction de 89,98 grace à la carte adhérent soit 1709,92 au lieu de 1799,00.
J'ai fait la migration des programmes et des fichiers de mon ancien MacBook Pro sans problème.
Une vraie bombe. Je ne regrette pas mon achat, je suis super content.


----------



## vanquishV12 (7 Novembre 2013)

J'ai eu le Air fin 2012, le retina 13 early 2013 en i7 et là le retina 13 late 2013 en 2;6 Ghz

QUE DU BONHEUR
Enfin une machine autonome, ultra fluide, qui ne chauffe pas ou très peu.

A ceux qui ont la génération précédente, oui le changement vaut le coup !!!
C'est une machine fantastique.


----------



## wumpdotcom (7 Novembre 2013)

je suis assez surpris de voir que la plupart des personnes choisissent le  Core i5 sur le rMBP 13" 

Processeur bic&#339;ur Intel Core i5 cadencé à 2,6 GHz, Turbo Boost jusqu'à 3,1 GHz
Processeur bic&#339;ur Intel Core i7 cadencé à 2,8 GHz, Turbo Boost jusqu'à 3,3 GHz [+ 175,81 &#8364;]

Est ce parce que les 175&#8364; ne sont pas justifiés ? je n'ai pas vu d'études comparatives dessus...

edith : http://browser.primatelabs.com/mac-benchmarks (surpris je suis)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h08 ----------




robertodino a dit:


> Il y a un autre topic ou on parle des lags. En somme on est tous touchés. L'i7 et la ram ne changeront rien. Par contre c'est un problème d'optimisation quand on voit que Safari est fluide comme du beurre! J'espère que la prochaine mise à jour améliorera les performances générales.



je débarque comme un cheveu sur la soupe, mais est ce uniquement propre à cette nouvelle génération ?


----------



## Vermilion (7 Novembre 2013)

Hello,


wumpdotcom a dit:


> Est ce parce que les 175&#8364; ne sont pas justifiés ? je n'ai pas vu d'études comparatives dessus...


Disons que l'investissement en RAM supplémentaire ou encore dans un SSD plus grand est bien plus utile au quotidien que l'augmentation de 0,2 MHz en passant du i5 2,6 GHz au i7 2,8 GHz.

On peut aussi ajouter que le i7 2,8 GHz consommera légèrement plus d'énergie et cela se répercutera donc négativement sur l'autonomie générale.



wumpdotcom a dit:


> je débarque comme un cheveu sur la soupe, mais est ce uniquement propre à cette nouvelle génération ?



Visiblement, non. Les lags concernent iTunes. C'est à priori une non-optimisation purement logicielle, puisque ce même iTunes ne lag pas avec la HD3000


----------



## mac_gyver (7 Novembre 2013)

wumpdotcom a dit:


> je suis assez surpris de voir que la plupart des personnes choisissent le  Core i5 sur le rMBP 13"
> 
> Est ce parce que les 175 ne sont pas justifiés ? je n'ai pas vu d'études comparatives dessus..



La conclusion de Mac4ever est sans appel : 

Core i5, Core i7 ?

Le passage du Core i5 au Core i7 est facturé assez cher sur le 13" (entre 200 et 300). *Soyons clairs, l'écart de performance ne justifie pas que vous cassiez votre tirelire pour cela.* En pratique, vous ne verrez que peu de différence entre les deux modèles.

La différence, la vraie, se fait plutôt sur le nombre de coeurs. Mais pour l'heure, seul le modèle 15" offre des puces quadri-coeurs, qui présentent un vrai gap de performances dans les applications sachant en tirer partie. 

Enfin, quant aux MHz supplémentaires, ces options (assez chères) sont à réserver à ceux pour qui chaque seconde de calcul compte. Les gains dépassent rarement quelques pourcents, hormis sur de très longs traitements où chaque cycle d'horloge compte.

source : http://www.mac4ever.com/dossiers/84692_macbook-pro-retina-13-le-test-complet-de-mac4ever


----------



## vanquishV12 (7 Novembre 2013)

moi c'est surtout qu'avant j'avais un i5 et un i7 et que je n'ai jamais vu la moindre différence à l'usage, sauf cas hyper spécifique d'utilisation intensive (encodage vidéo ou gros traitement raw), par contre mon i7 chauffait plus, les ventilos se déclenchaient parfois et surtout j'avais 30 à 40 min d'autonomie en moins.

Maintenant c'est i5 sans aucune hésitations 
J'avais le budget pour l'i7, même le Retina 15, j'ai pris en connaissance de cause


----------



## mac_gyver (7 Novembre 2013)

vanquishV12 a dit:


> moi c'est surtout qu'avant j'avais un i5 et un i7 et que je n'ai jamais vu la moindre différence à l'usage, sauf cas hyper spécifique d'utilisation intensive (encodage vidéo ou gros traitement raw)



Ah tiens, puisque tu en parles et que tu as choisi en connaissance de cause : pas la moindre différence, sauf en gros traitement RAW. Cela signifie qu'il y a une différence notable en retouche ? Ou pas ? Quels sont les avantages que tu as pu noter ? 

Et pour la retouche : 8 Go ou 16 Go de RAM ?


----------



## wumpdotcom (8 Novembre 2013)

Merci pour vos réponses, ça me conforte dans le choix de prendre un 13" avec 16Go de RAM et un i5.

@Vermilion  : chouette avatar


----------



## fousfous (8 Novembre 2013)

C'est vrai que dans civilisation V ça chauffe pas mal, mais ça solicitor beaucoup le processeur, donc je dois gagner du temps de calcul.


----------



## dainfamous (8 Novembre 2013)

suffit qu'il soit pas optimisé ou au pire codé avec les pieds, cela fera chauffer le processeur sans que tu gagnes quoi que ce soit!


----------



## Vermilion (8 Novembre 2013)

wumpdotcom a dit:


> @Vermilion  : chouette avatar



Merci  Tu connais ?



dainfamous a dit:


> suffit qu'il soit pas optimisé ou au pire codé avec les pieds, cela fera chauffer le processeur sans que tu gagnes quoi que ce soit!



C'est clair. Même parfois, il suffit même d'une toute petite optimisation qui part en free style pour une raison ou une autre pour plomber drastiquement les performances !


----------



## vanquishV12 (8 Novembre 2013)

mac_gyver a dit:


> Ah tiens, puisque tu en parles et que tu as choisi en connaissance de cause : pas la moindre différence, sauf en gros traitement RAW. Cela signifie qu'il y a une différence notable en retouche ? Ou pas ? Quels sont les avantages que tu as pu noter ?
> 
> Et pour la retouche : 8 Go ou 16 Go de RAM ?


Bha la différence c'est la vitesse 
En retouche courante rien à noter.
Mais parfois je lance des batch de traitement de 200 RAW de 16 million de pixel.
L'i7 finissait quelques secondes ou minutes avant... rien de bien utile pour moi, je préfère le silence, l'absence de chaleur et l'autonomie.

Pour la RAM, sous l'ancien OS X (avant Mavericks), j'ai jamais réussi à dépasser les 6 Go d'utilisation de la ram je crois
Avant avec le hackintosh j'avais 24 Go de ram et j'ai atteins une fois 7 Go par ce que j'avais deux VM ouvertes et plein de logiciels (FTP, IDE, gimp, ...).
Mais pour un usage pareil un dual core aura baissé les bras depuis longtemps.

Ce n'est que mon avis mais 16 Go c'est de la pure bran**tte sur un 13.
Et en plus maintenant maveicks compresse la ram alors ...
Et ceux qui disent que dans 4 ans 16 Go ce sera mieux...
Dans 4 ans ça se trouve le matos sera plus compatible, on pourra pas utiliser les derniers logiciels gourmands et ou la puissance de la machine sera le véritable goulot.
16 Go ou pas, dans 4 ans la machine sera totalement has been.

J'ai possédé pas mal de machines pro, j'ai appris petit à petit qu'en informatique il fallait acheter en fonction du besoin réel et pas d'un hypothétique besoin illusoire qui ne viendra certainement jamais.

Par contre un SSD de moins de 512 Go j'ai du mal à le concevoir.


----------



## Vermilion (8 Novembre 2013)

99% d'accord avec vanquishV12 

Une seule réserve néanmoins, concernant les 16 Go de RAM :

C'est vrai que 8 Go de RAM ne m'empêchera aucunement de virtualiser pour encore plusieurs années. D'ailleurs, je l'ai fait pendant plus de 2 ans sous Snow Léopard avec seulement 4 Go de RAM 

Mais c'est toujours un confort supplémentaire que d'être capable d'allouer massivement 4 Go à chaque VM tournant en parallèle, tout en ayant un IDE assez lourd et gourmand à côté.

Ça évite dans tous les cas de forcer l'OS à swapper sur le SSD. Je suis d'accord, le SSD à 700 Mo/s c'est rapide, mais ça reste toujours considérablement plus lent que la DDR3 !


----------



## dainfamous (8 Novembre 2013)

biensur que l'on peux bosser en 8Go sans soucis, mais 16Go de DDR est bcp bcp plus confortable sans nul doute!

maintenant un 13'' avec 16Go de DDR c'est pas tant de la branl**te que ça d'ailleurs pourquoi cela le serait?

a cause de son 13''?(qui peut être gommé via un écran externe sans soucis)

par exemple on peux l'utiliser pour de la MAO (ex pro tools 10) avec un gavage de plug ins tu peux arriver facilement a une utilisation de 12 Go voir plus...
et ce n'est pas la CG ou le processeur qui va limiter son utilisation mais plutôt le swap qui va se créer 

donc non c'est pas tant de la branl**te a ce jour d'avoir 16 Go


----------



## vanquishV12 (8 Novembre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> biensur que l'on peux bosser en 8Go sans soucis, mais 16Go de DDR est bcp bcp plus confortable sans nul doute!
> 
> maintenant un 13'' avec 16Go de DDR c'est pas tant de la branl**te que ça d'ailleurs pourquoi cela le serait?
> 
> ...



Sans nul doute ? Alors sincèrement je demande à voir.
Avec un IDE, 4 navigateurs, un FTP, deux terminaux SSH, deux VM, NX 2 et Photoshop d'ouvert, pour ma par 7 Go de pris sur mon quad.

Dans le cas d'un 13 ouvrir tout ça le met totalement à genoux donc 8 ou 16 Go ça ne me changerait rien.

P-e que tu as un usage hyper spécifique très consommateur en RAM mais dans ce cas que fais tu avec un dual core ? Pour ce genre d'usage un 15" sera 20 fois plus performant !



> Mais c'est toujours un confort supplémentaire que d'être capable d'allouer massivement 4 Go à chaque VM tournant en parallèle, tout en ayant un IDE assez lourd et gourmand à côté.


Deux VM + ton mac. Donc en gros un core max par VM
La aussi tu aurais du partir sur un quad et crois moi la diff de perf en nombre de coeur par VM se verra très largement plus que sur la ram.

Mais après chacun fait ce qu'il veut hein !


----------



## dainfamous (8 Novembre 2013)

y a des programmes comme par exemple MASCHINE 1.8.2, qui est en 32 bits ET surtout ne gère pas le quad cores 

c'est pas réellement gourmand en processeur mais en DDR oui beaucoup!

d'ailleurs faut faire la différence en utilisation extreme en processeur (calcul) et usage extreme en DDR (disponibilité rapide du stockage)


----------



## Vermilion (8 Novembre 2013)

vanquishV12 a dit:


> Deux VM + ton mac. Donc en gros un core max par VM
> La aussi tu aurais du partir sur un quad et crois moi la diff de perf en nombre de coeur par VM se verra très largement plus que sur la ram.



C'est pas faux. Tu as raison sur ce point, concernant l'utilisation des curs. 

Mais il faut prendre en compte le fait que je ne fais pas que virtualiser des VM. Dans l'idéal, je souhaite pouvoir conserver en mémoire toutes les applications de travail que j'ai à utiliser dans la journée (et certaines peuvent être particulièrement gourmandes en mémoire).

Ce n'est pas indispensable, loin de là. C'est plutôt un confort d'utilisation. Ça n'en demeure pas moins d'une utilité réelle.

Si aujourd'hui mes 16 Go sont remplis en intégralité, il y aura forcément une bonne partie de _mémoire inactive_. Mais pour les 8 Go, eux seront bien comblés (et dépassés donc) avec de la _mémoire active_.

Mes "besoins" dans l'idéal se situent entre 8 Go et 16 Go.

Mis à part ça, ça n'empêche pas que j'ai réussi à bosser 2 ans principalement avec 4 Go, et j'arrivais à me débrouiller pas trop mal


----------



## wumpdotcom (9 Novembre 2013)

Vermilion a dit:


> Merci  Tu connais ?



J'ai encore sorti le vinyl hier pour faire découvrir à une amie 

fin du off topic


----------



## Aurelien1203 (9 Novembre 2013)

Je fais actuellement parti du club :love:
 i5 2.6GHz, 8gb de ram, 512 SSD une merveille à part les beugs de trackpad qui sont normalement résolus


----------



## digga (10 Novembre 2013)

Dans le club depuis hier 14h04 ^^ je viens de deux PC ( w7 et W8.1 ) avec ssd donc niveau réactivité pour le moment je vois pas de grosse différence, j'ai la 2eme config vraiment top cette machine!


----------



## mac_gyver (10 Novembre 2013)

Vermilion a dit:


> Si aujourd'hui mes 16 Go sont remplis en intégralité, il y aura forcément une bonne partie de _mémoire inactive_. Mais pour les 8 Go, eux seront bien comblés (et dépassés donc) avec de la _mémoire active_.
> 
> *Mes "besoins" dans l'idéal se situent entre 8 Go et 16 Go.*



Voilà un constat que je partage : depuis que je suis sous Mavericks, l'OS n'a jamais compressé plus de 200 Mo de RAM ... (j'en ai 8 à disposition).

J'ai toujours cru que le retard d'affichage d'une photo dans Aperture était dû au processeur dual-core et/ou au manque de RAM. Je pense que ce n'est pas la bonne explication.
En surveillant la consommation de mes ressources sur iStats + CheckUp + Moniteur d'Activité, ils me disent tous que le CPU est entre 50% et 70% lorsque j'affiche une photo RAW en grand (y compris des panoramas de 100 millions de pixels) et la RAM consommée par Aperture ne dépasse pas les 2 Go (et il y a encore des Go de libres avec 109 Mo compressés depuis la mise en route de la machine).

Du coup, je me demande si le calcul nécessaire à l'affichage des photos n'est pas assuré par le GPU, auquel cas je serais curieux de savoir comment se débrouille l'Iris des MBPr Haswell par rapport à ma HD3000 ... Des avis là-dessus ?


----------



## dainfamous (10 Novembre 2013)

vu que l'Iris est dans son milieu en open CL et que d'autre part APPLE a optimisé certaines de ses applications pour l'open CL alors il y a de grandes chances que l'Iris fasse des merveilles


----------



## vanquishV12 (10 Novembre 2013)

Si tu veux tu m'envoies un fichier et je te dis le prends que ça temps.
J'ai le late 2013 i5 2.6

Cette machine est, à l'usage en ressenti, deux fois plus performante que le précédent retina 13 que j'avais en i7. C'est vraiment fou. P-e du à Mavericks.

En calculs par contre ça doit être kif kif.

Pour votre info pour ceux qui hésitent pour les 16 Go de dam, voici le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé (hors VM) pour saturer les 8 Go : ouvrir en même temps :
- Mail
- Safari avec deux onglets
- Chrome avec deux onglets
- Filezilla
- Sublime text
- itunes
- Capture nx 2 avec deux nef de 16 Mpx
- Agenda
- Keepass
- iMessage

0 Mo de libre. Swap de 100 Mo. Le système est toujours hyper réactif mais avec un tout petit délai de retard (usage du swap).

Perso je n'ai jamais eu besoin d'ouvrir tout ceci en même temps c'est totalement extrême pour mon usage.

Si vous êtes du genre multiples VM, IDE, FTP, musique, retouche/création d'image en même temps, aller au delà de 8 Go serait bien... mais votre dualcore est déjà bien peu adapté.


----------



## digga (10 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir étant un nouveau possesseur de ce super macbook pro fin 2013, je voudrais le protéger un minimum ( 1500 euro c'est pas rien ) avec une coque dans ce style Coque SmartShell de Speck pour MacBook Pro avec écran Retina - Apple Store (France) avez vous un avis sur le produit? merci


----------



## mac_gyver (10 Novembre 2013)

vanquishV12 a dit:


> Si tu veux tu m'envoies un fichier et je te dis le prends que ça temps.
> J'ai le late 2013 i5 2.6



Merci pour ton retour et ta proposition 

Voici un lien pour télécharger quelques RAW :
Canards.zip

Si tu peux les importer, fermer Aperture et l'ouvrir à nouveau pour afficher chaque image en grand afin voir combien de temps le "Chargement ..." reste affiché ... ce serait sympa !

N'hésite pas à faire un deuxième test après avoir effectué quelques ajustements (ou utilisé l'amélioration auto) pour voir si l'accumulation d'ajustements corse le chargement


----------



## robertodino (11 Novembre 2013)

Par contre quel est la différence en utilisation entre le 2,4 et le 2,6? Vous pensez que ça se resent dans les tâches basiques?


----------



## mac_gyver (11 Novembre 2013)

robertodino a dit:


> Par contre quel est la différence en utilisation entre le 2,4 et le 2,6? Vous pensez que ça se resent dans les tâches basiques?



Je ne crois pas. Il faut 500 MHz de différence entre 2 dual-core pour avoir 10% de puissance brute supplélentaire. Ça, c'est la théorie sur le papier. Dans les faits, même le Core i7 à 2,8 GHz n'apporte rien dans les tâches courantes. Peut-être quelques minutes de gagnées sur un encodage vidéo d'une demi-heure. Alors le 2,6 GHz par rapport au 2,4 ...


----------



## robertodino (11 Novembre 2013)

mac_gyver a dit:


> Je ne crois pas. Il faut 500 MHz de différence entre 2 dual-core pour avoir 10% de puissance brute supplélentaire. Ça, c'est la théorie sur le papier. Dans les faits, même le Core i7 à 2,8 GHz n'apporte rien dans les tâches courantes. Peut-être quelques minutes de gagnées sur un encodage vidéo d'une demi-heure. Alors le 2,6 GHz par rapport au 2,4 ...



La différence concerne bien plus le GPU, celui-ci a un autre tacte selon le processeur:

1,1GHz pour le 2,4
1,2 GHz pour le 2,6 ainsi que l'i7 2,8. 

Cette fréquence est la Graphics Max Dynamic Frequency, donc la fréquence maxi (le minimum étant de 0,2GHz). Or la question que je me pose est si cette petite hausse de fréquence va influencer les lags dans l'interface que l'on peut avoir en utilisation courante avec le 2,4.


----------



## mac_gyver (11 Novembre 2013)

robertodino a dit:


> La différence concerne bien plus le GPU, celui-ci a un autre tacte selon le processeur:
> 
> 1,1GHz pour le 2,4
> 1,2 GHz pour le 2,6 ainsi que l'i7 2,8.
> ...



100 MHz de plus pour un GPU Intégré ... je pense qu'on peut tirer la même conclusion que précédemment. En tout cas, aucun test sur le web ne mentionne de saccades ou de lag. Je laisse les propriétaires confirmer


----------



## fousfous (11 Novembre 2013)

Pas de saccades pour moi.
Sinon, dans les jeux comme civilization V qui utilisent dans tout les cas 100% du processeur je dois gagner pas mal.


----------



## robertodino (11 Novembre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Pas de saccades pour moi.
> Sinon, dans les jeux comme civilization V qui utilisent dans tout les cas 100% du processeur je dois gagner pas mal.



Tu penses gagner pas mal avec 0,1 GHz en plus???


----------



## mac_gyver (11 Novembre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Pas de saccades pour moi.
> Sinon, dans les jeux comme civilization V qui utilisent dans tout les cas 100% du processeur je dois gagner pas mal.



Pour donner un ordre d'idée :

La HD5000 du MBA i5 monte à 1 GHz et celle du MBPr i5 2,4 GHz monte à 1,1 GHz, soit le même écart de 100 MHz qu'entre la Iris du 2,4 et celle du 2,6 GHz des MacBook Pro Retina 13".
MacBook Air CPU/GPU : ARK | Intel® Core? i5-4250U Processor (3M Cache, up to 2.60 GHz)
MacBook Pro CPU/GPU : ARK | Intel® Core? i5-4258U Processor (3M Cache, up to 2.90 GHz)

Le MacBook Air affiche 22,57 FPS (HD5000 @ 1 GHz) contre presque 27 FPS pour le MacBook Pro Retina de base (Iris @ 1,1 GHz). Le i5 2,6 GHz avec l'Iris @ 1,2 GHz doit creuser un écart similaire pour aller chercher les 30 FPS.
source : GPU Intel Iris, à peine mieux que le Intel HD 500, sur MacBidouille.com

Tu gagnes c'est sûr, mais ça revient à comparer le PAL et le NTSC


----------



## Vermilion (11 Novembre 2013)

Concernant l'augmentation de la fréquence du GPU Iris (entre le 2,4 GHz i5 et le 2,6 GHz i5), peut être est-ce simplement une question de cohérence ?

Dans le même registre, c'est comme le fait d'avoir des Iris pour les i5/i7 Dual du MBPr 13" et des Iris Pro pour les i7 Quad du MBPr 15". Je pensais logiquement qu'il y avait un rapport avec la taille de l'écran, plus grande sur le 15", mais à priori non puisque la version Pro de l'Iris est directement liée à l'archi en 4 curs.

C'est sans doute un peu comme pour la mémoire vive qui va de paire avec le processeur. Je veux dire qu'on ne mettra pas une mémoire vive lente sur un processeur rapide qui pourrait consommer davantage de mémoire (optimisation de cycles).

Ou peut être pas... je dis ça, mais j'en sais rien en fait


----------



## mac_gyver (11 Novembre 2013)

Vermilion a dit:


> Concernant l'augmentation de la fréquence du GPU Iris (entre le 2,4 GHz i5 et le 2,6 GHz i5), peut être est-ce simplement une question de cohérence ?



Certainement, il faut bien qu'Apple (et Intel), justifie le surcoût du 2,6 GHz par rapport au 2,4 GHz


----------



## Vermilion (11 Novembre 2013)

Là je parlais surtout de cohérence d'optimisation technique et non de cohérence marketing 

Pour justifier le surcoût, de toute façon ils ne le mentionnent pas sur le site d'Apple. Déjà, ils n'indiquent même pas les types de processeurs, ils se contentent des noms commerciaux (i5, i7) ...


----------



## robertodino (11 Novembre 2013)

mac_gyver a dit:


> Certainement, il faut bien qu'Apple (et Intel), justifie le surcoût du 2,6 GHz par rapport au 2,4 GHz



Ok, dans les jeux on va pouvoir gagner quelques FPS. Mais ma question n'est pas là, j'imagine mal le GPU fonctionner à plein régime dans la navigation basique au sein de l'OS (les animations Mission Control, Launchpad, la gestion d'iTunes et iPhoto ou autre). Donc les GPU du 2,6 et 2,4 ne devraient pas montrer de différences dans l'utilisation courante de la machine, mais bien plus dans les jeux ou le GPU est sollicité à 100%.

J'ai juste?


----------



## Vermilion (11 Novembre 2013)

Très franchement, que ce soit en utilisation basique ou en utilisation plus poussée (jeux vidéo), la différence en pratique ne devrait même pas être perceptible.

Les vraies différences se situent surtout :

entre le processeur dualcore (du 13") et quadcore (du 15"),
entre le GPU Iris/Iris Pro (du 13" et 15") et le GPU Nvidia (du 15").

Seulement là, tu verras une réelle différence.



> Donc les GPU du 2,6 et 2,4 ne devraient pas montrer de différences dans l'utilisation courante de la machine, *mais bien plus dans les jeux ou le GPU est sollicité à 100%.*



C'est plus ou moins pareil dans les deux cas.


----------



## mac_gyver (11 Novembre 2013)

Vermilion a dit:


> Très franchement, que ce soit en utilisation basique ou en utilisation plus poussée (jeux vidéo), la différence en pratique ne devrait même pas être perceptible.
> 
> Les vraies différences se situent surtout :
> 
> ...



J'allais le dire


----------



## robertodino (11 Novembre 2013)

Et moi qui voulais renvoyer mon 2,4 pour changer avec le 2,6 à cause des 0,1GHz en plus sur le GPU 

Nan nan, je vais garder mon petit Retina bien au chaud chez moi


----------



## mac_gyver (11 Novembre 2013)

robertodino a dit:


> Et moi qui voulais renvoyer mon 2,4 pour changer avec le 2,6 à cause des 0,1GHz en plus sur le GPU



J'ai failli prendre un un i7 à la place de l'i5  ... j'ai revu ma copie de ce côté-là, mais je sèche toujours sur 8Go ou 16Go de RAM 
Aujourd'hui, j'ai besoin de 8Go. Mon Mac me sert surtout pour mes travaux photos et si je n'ai pas prévu de changer mon matériel, je ne sais pas ce que nécessiteront les app dans un futur proche : avec tous les outils Cloud qui tournent en arrière-plan (Dropbox, Evernote, iCloud, les notifications en tout genre ...) et qui grappillent centaine par centaine de Mo ... Si Mavericks fait bien son job en compressant la RAM au moins, peut-être que 8 Go suffiront pour 3 ans


----------



## Vermilion (11 Novembre 2013)

robertodino, dis toi que ton 2,4 GHz a une meilleure autonomie et chauffe moins &#8212; _dans l'absolu_ &#8212; que le 2,6 GHz 
Moi si j'ai le 2,6 GHz, c'est uniquement parce qu'il m'était impossible d'avoir 512 Go de SSD et + avec le 2,4 GHz.



mac_gyver a dit:


> peut-être que 8 Go suffiront pour 3 ans



Bon, je ne suis pas devin, mais si tu as des besoins normaux, oui largement !

Il y a 5 ou 6 ans, on avait déjà des ordinateurs portables avec des configurations à 4 Go de RAM. Les 8 Go de RAM, d'ici 5 ans, devraient être toujours largement suffisants sous Mac OS X.

Pour ma part, les 16 Go de RAM c'est un peu du luxe, il faut bien le reconnaître.


----------



## fousfous (11 Novembre 2013)

Je ne parlais pas en graphique mais pour les calculs. Civilization V utilise beaucoup le processeur entre 2 tours.


----------



## Vermilion (11 Novembre 2013)

Et combien dure approximativement un tour ? Je ne connais pas trop Civ 5 mais si c'est comme _Civilization, premier du nom_ (génialissime :love ça doit prendre de plus en plus de temps au fur et à mesure que tu progresses ?

Sinon, pour donner un *ordre de grandeur* sur les différences de performance CPU entre les deux versions (2,6 GHz et 2,8 GHz), si on part du principe qu'une tâche se calcule en 60 secondes sur le 2,6 GHz, ça prendra _approximativement_ entre 55 et 57 secondes sur le 2,8 GHz


----------



## mac_gyver (11 Novembre 2013)

Vermilion a dit:


> Pour ma part, les 16 Go de RAM c'est un peu du luxe, il faut bien le reconnaître.



J'avais pas fait attention à la config de ton MBPr, sympa les options 

Je viens pour ma part de passer un bon moment (vive les jours fériés) à utiliser le MacBook Pro du boulot qui tourne depuis samedi sous Mavericks. 

J'ai importé ma photothèque de RAW et entrepris de traiter mon dernier projet photo dessus. J'ai toujours ce lag de 6-7 secondes pour afficher chaque image le temps que la machine lise les 4 millions de pixels du JPG servant d'aperçu, mais ensuite, c'est fluide pour traiter. 
*Il a fallu que :*
- je lance l'assemblage d'un panorama de 7 photos de 25 Mo chacune dans Photoshop
- ET que j'ouvre l'App Store, Mail, Carnet d'ardesse, Calendrier, Firefox, Chrome, Plan, Numbers, iTunes, Pages, Evernote, DXO perspective
*pour que Mavericks compresse 1,21 Go de RAM ...*

Donc demain, je passe commande pour un MacBook Pro Retina 13" i5@2,4 GHz avec 8Go de RAM et un SSD de 256Go


----------



## fousfous (11 Novembre 2013)

La ça dure environ 30sec, mais je suis au tour 450, donc au final ça fait pas mal de temps.


----------



## mac_gyver (11 Novembre 2013)

Je viens de trouver un test sur MacWorld qui montre bien que *les performances entre le 2,4 et le 2,6 GHz sont les mêmes*, que ce soit en terme de puissance du processeur ou puissance de la puce Iris.

Test MacBook Pro 13 pouces Retina fin 2013 | Macworld.fr

i5@2,4GHz ou 2,6GHz, Iris 1,1GHz vs 1,2GHz, i5 vs i7 ... c'est la même chose dans la réalité.

C'est dommage qu'Apple ne mette pas de quadricoeur en option sur le 13". :love:
Enfin, je veux dire, pour 300&#8364; de plus, on pourrait attendre ce genre de prestation non ? Un i5 dual pour l'autonomie et un i5 quad pour de la VRAIE puissance quoi ... Fin du rêve.


----------



## Vermilion (11 Novembre 2013)

mac_gyver a dit:


> C'est dommage qu'Apple ne mette pas de quadricoeur en option sur le 13". :love:
> Enfin, je veux dire, pour 300 de plus, on pourrait attendre ce genre de prestation non ? Un i5 dual pour l'autonomie et un i5 quad pour de la VRAIE puissance quoi ... Fin du rêve.



Ça aurait pu être cool... Mais dans ce cas l'autonomie serait de 5 heures grand max 

il faudrait revoir tout l'aspect design (design au sens premier = conception), qui a déjà été revu pour les derniers 13", pour avoir une autonomie digne de ce nom et un système de refroidissement en adéquation avec l'enveloppe thermique du quadricur actuel. Je serais le premier à être enchanté d'un quad' sur le 13" ! Si toutefois il n'y avait pas de soucis d'autonomie et de surchauffe...

C'est vrai que c'est dommage de ne pas l'avoir, ça a été mon seul critère d'hésitation entre le 13" et le 15" lors de ma commande... ce fameux quad'


----------



## fousfous (11 Novembre 2013)

Un quad ca consomme et ça chauffe presque 2fois plus, adieu la portabilité et le silence du Mac.


----------



## dainfamous (11 Novembre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> *Un quad ca consomme et ça chauffe presque 2fois plus*, adieu la portabilité et le silence du Mac.



oui c'est ça au moins 2 fois plus voir 3 ou 4 fois tant que l'on y est 
la preuve en est les 15"


----------



## mac_gyver (12 Novembre 2013)

En même temps, quand on voit la puissance du nouveau Mac Pro qu'Apple arrive à faire tenir dans un cylindre aussi petit ... Les anciens MBPr 13" étaient équipés de CPU avec un TDP de 35W. Monter à 47W, ce serait pas impossible ... Si ?


----------



## Vermilion (12 Novembre 2013)

> Monter à 47W, ce serait pas impossible ... Si ?



C'est loin d'être impossible. D'ailleurs, ça se fait chez d'autres constructeurs 

Mais comme je l'ai dit, dans ce cas il faudrait revoir intégralement le design du MBPr 13" pour que ce soit acceptable, et avec les architectures actuelles, il faudrait obligatoirement faire de gros compromis (par exemple, sur l'autonomie).

Lorsqu'on a impérativement besoin de puissance mais qu'on souhaite rester mobile, on se tournera vers un 15". La priorité sera mise sur la puissance de calcul au détriment de l'autonomie. Est-ce que le 13" a besoin en priorité de puissance ou d'autonomie ?


----------



## mac_gyver (12 Novembre 2013)

Vermilion a dit:


> Est-ce que le 13" a besoin en priorité de puissance ou d'autonomie ?



Pour voyager, le 13" est très bien grâce à son rapport encombrement/poids/puissance réduits. J'aurais bien aimé prendre un MacBook Air, mais vu que mon portable me sert beaucoup pour la photo en voyage, et que la puissance du 13" et la qualité de son écran son nettement au-dessus du MBA, mon choix est vite fait ! En plus avec le Retina aujourd'hui ...

Donc ce serait bien d'avoir un MBA 13" Retina Dual-Core pour l'autonomie et un MBP 13" Retina Quadricoeur pour la puissance  Pour 2014 ?


----------



## Vermilion (12 Novembre 2013)

> Donc ce serait bien d'avoir un MBA 13" Retina Dual-Core pour l'autonomie et un MBP 13" Retina Quadricoeur pour la puissance  Pour 2014 ?



Ça ne serait pas cohérent, plus maintenant en tout cas. Le MBPr 13" est taillé pour la mobilité, et implicitement pour l'autonomie (puisque une bonne mobilité implique d'avoir une bonne autonomie). Si, sur le 13", on en vient à avoir une autonomie réduite à cause d'un gain de performance, alors il n'y a plus de cohérence dans l'objectif visé par cette machine.

Je ne dis pas qu'un 13" ne doit pas être puissant, bien au contraire. Mais il faut savoir mettre les priorités par rapport à la gamme visée. S'ils embarquent un quadricur dans un MBPr 13" *tout en conservant l'autonomie actuelle*, alors ce serait génial. Mais je pense que la priorité de cette machine est avant tout de viser au moins l'autonomie du MBA 13" actuel avant de viser les performances du MBPr 15". Simple question de cohérence.

Si c'est pour toucher à l'autonomie, ça ne vaut pas le coup. Pour moi, 9 à 10 heures d'autonomie est acceptable mais ça reste encore très limite. Les journées sont parfois plus longues que 9 à 10 heures, et rien que pour ça on se sent quand même obligé d'emmener le chargeur pour la journée.

Tant que le MBP 13" ne sera pas en mesure de tenir une grosse journée de travail ainsi que les éventuels trajets en métro/RER/TGV qui vont avec, pas question d'y mettre un quad' ! Si on veut absolument un quad', c'est sans doute le signe que la mobilité n'est pas tant la priorité ? Dans ce cas... MBPr 15"


----------



## brithe (12 Novembre 2013)

Vermilion a dit:


> Ça ne serait pas cohérent, plus maintenant en tout cas. Le MBPr 13" est taillé pour la mobilité, et implicitement pour l'autonomie (puisque une bonne mobilité implique d'avoir une bonne autonomie). Si, sur le 13", on en vient à avoir une autonomie réduite à cause d'un gain de performance, alors il n'y a plus de cohérence dans l'objectif visé par cette machine.
> 
> Je ne dis pas qu'un 13" ne doit pas être puissant, bien au contraire. Mais il faut savoir mettre les priorités par rapport à la gamme visée. S'ils embarquent un quadricur dans un MBPr 13" *tout en conservant l'autonomie actuelle*, alors ce serait génial. Mais je pense que la priorité de cette machine est avant tout de viser au moins l'autonomie du MBA 13" actuel avant de viser les performances du MBPr 15". Simple question de cohérence.
> 
> ...



+1 Je crois qu'une machine portable telle qu'un 13" est équipé pour la mobilité et ne s'utilise qu'en complément à une machine fixe plus puissante iMac ou Mac Pro. Aujourd'hui, même le 15" me parait faible pour être la machine principale (entendons fixe !) d'un professionnel.


----------



## Vermilion (12 Novembre 2013)

brithe a dit:


> +1 Je crois qu'une machine portable telle qu'un 13" est équipé pour la mobilité et ne s'utilise qu'en complément à une machine fixe plus puissante iMac ou Mac Pro. Aujourd'hui, même le 15" me parait faible pour être la machine principale (entendons fixe !) d'un professionnel.



Ça peut être le cas, mais tout dépend du profil de l'utilisateur à vrai dire. 

Le MBA 13" serait la machine principale pour un écrivain (utilisation pro), alors que le Mac Pro pourrait l'être pour un joueur fortuné (non pro donc).

Mes exemples sont un peu absurdes mais l'idée est là


----------



## brithe (12 Novembre 2013)

Enfin dans la plupart des cas...


----------



## mac_gyver (12 Novembre 2013)

Vermilion a dit:


> Mais je pense que la priorité de cette machine est avant tout de viser au moins l'autonomie du MBA 13" actuel avant de viser les performances du MBPr 15". Simple question de cohérence.



Oui, mais le jour ou le MacBook Air disposera d'un écran Retina (et ça devrait arriver très vite), si le MBPr 13" ne se démarque pas par la puissance, que lui restera-t-il face au Air ...
Enfin, c'est un peu HS tout ça. On verra bien, aujourd'hui, c'est le 13" Retina qu'il me faut


----------



## Vermilion (12 Novembre 2013)

Alors un seul des deux survivra 

Plus sérieusement, même s'il restera au MBP Retina 13" un processeur plus puissant, tu as raison tout de même, ça ne sera pas une raison suffisante pour qu'il se démarque d'un éventuel MBA Retina 13".

Une évolution logique pourrait être l'unification de la gamme, les deux produits en un seul.

Reste aussi à voir ce que représentera réellement le MBA 11" par rapport aux futures version de l'iPad.

Et qui sait, peut être que l'autonomie dans 2 ans sera telle qu'on l'aura, ce quad', sur le MBPr 13" 

Bon, j'arrête le HS, promis juré


----------



## mat_elot (12 Novembre 2013)

Salut à tous,
petite question concernant ce MPBr 13".
Je compte m'orienter vers le late 2013 et j'aimerais savoir si le SSD est soudé?
Si ca n'est pas le cas je pourrais envisager de l'y mettre plus tard et de consacrer mon budget à la RAM (16go). Tout en restant donc sur du 128 go flash.

Si elle est soudée bein ca sera un 8go RM et 256 flash.

MErci


----------



## Niarlatop (12 Novembre 2013)

Il n'est pas soudé. On n'a par contre aucune idée des performances des futurs SSD OWC, qui seront à priori les seules alternatives du marché. Les prix seront à priori aussi astronomiques que pour les précédentes générations.

Bref, bon choix seulement pour répartir les dépenses, il ne faut pas compter faire d'économie avec cette solution


----------



## mat_elot (12 Novembre 2013)

Niarlatop a dit:


> Il n'est pas soudé. On n'a par contre aucune idée des performances des futurs SSD OWC, qui seront à priori les seules alternatives du marché. Les prix seront à priori aussi astronomiques que pour les précédentes générations.
> 
> Bref, bon choix seulement pour répartir les dépenses, il ne faut pas compter faire d'économie avec cette solution



Ha oui en effet. Merci pour ta précision qui m'apporte deux infos non négligeables.
1- le fait qu'il n'y ait que les SSD OWC qui soient compatibles avec les MBPr
2- LE fait qu'ils coutent quasi le double des SSD traditionnels...

Donc en effet c'est pas économique du tout, alors que c'était le but recherché.

Donc ca sera un 256 SSD et 8GO RAM.

Merci Niarlatop!


----------



## Niarlatop (12 Novembre 2013)

De rien 
J'ai fais le même raisonnement l'an dernier, j'ai parié sur la baisse de prix des SSD OWC voir l'apparition d'un nouveau concurrent. Finalement ça n'est pas arrivé, et je me suis serré la ceinture sur mon Air 128 Go. Mais avec le recul j'aurais opté pour un 256 Go directement.

Autre info : la connectique est différente entre le Retina 2012 et le Retina 2013, OWC ne peut même pas compter sur les économies d'échelles, ils doivent produire un nouveau SSD spécifiquement pour le Retina 2013. Il n'est d'ailleurs pas encore commercialisé.

En espérant pour les possesseurs de modèle 2013 que la connectique PCIe s'installe durablement


----------



## fousfous (12 Novembre 2013)

C'est surtout que les SSD sont beaucoup plus rapide.
Si il les font à la vitesse de l'ancien port ça va un peu trainer.


----------



## sebastien79 (13 Novembre 2013)

Je rejoins le club avec un 8go/256go/2,4ghz fraichement livré de ce matin ! 

Seb.


----------



## Ravenhair (13 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour!!!
Je viens d acheter il y a une semaine un mac book pro retira 13, et il se chauffe déjà trop.
J estime que s est un peu trop tôt. 
Je voudrais demander un conseil, c est normal, ou vaut mieux que j aille l échanger?


----------



## fousfous (13 Novembre 2013)

Bah ça dépend, tu fais quoi avec? Dans quels conditions?


----------



## PDD (14 Novembre 2013)

J'ai toujours des blocages avec mon nouveau MBPR13", la dernière mise à jour n'a pas supprimé cela... De plus le Mail livré avec cette machine n'ouvre pas les vidéos reçues par email, avez vous la même chose? Merci de vos avis.
Amicalement à tous.


----------



## fousfous (14 Novembre 2013)

Non, aucuns de ces problèmes.


----------



## Ravenhair (14 Novembre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Bah ça dépend, tu fais quoi avec? Dans quels conditions?


Je l ai acheté il n y a pas longtemps, j écris ma thèse de master dessus, je regarde des filmes, je parle par skype. Je n ai même pas encore commencé d utiliser le photoshop, et il chauffe déjà.
C est tous les macs qui le font ou c est que le mien??


----------



## fousfous (14 Novembre 2013)

Et tu le pose sur quoi? Une table? Il n'y a rien devant les aérations?


----------



## pacificateur (24 Novembre 2013)

Salut à tous,

souhaitant acquérir un MBPR 13 late 2013, j'aurais voulu savoir quels "fournisseurs" de *SSD* équiper vos Mac (voir dessous)

=> MBPR 13 / *i5 / 8Go / ssd 128 *(SanDisk vs Samsung ???)

=> MBPR 13 /* i5 / 8Go / ssd 256 *(SanDisk vs Samsung ???)

d'avance merci pour vos retours


----------



## sebastien79 (24 Novembre 2013)

Salut ,

=> MBPR 13 / *i5 / 8Go / ssd 256 *--> Samsung pour ma part.

A+
Seb.


----------



## Pelliculart (24 Novembre 2013)

Salut ,

=> MBPR 13 config perso / *i5 2,6ghz */ 8Go / ssd 256--> Samsung également.

Je n'arrive pas à savoir quel écran j'ai (commande ne fonctionne plus sur nos modèles late2013) mais je n'ai pas remarqué de Ghosting.
Le modèle dans ColorSync est un A20.

Je suis vraiment content, je l'ai depuis 5 jours (avant j'avais un MBP 13" i5 2,4ghz avec SSD Vertex 4 256go). Mais extrêmement déçu de ses performances 3D et Jeux. Ce n'était pas mon but d'usage sinon j'aurai pris un PC voir un MBPR 15" 750m, mais franchement l'iris (non-pro) est archi mauvaise pour une machine de ce prix !)


----------



## pacificateur (24 Novembre 2013)

sebastien79 a dit:


> Salut ,
> 
> => MBPR 13 / *i5 / 8Go / ssd 256 *--> Samsung pour ma part.
> 
> ...


 


Pelliculart a dit:


> Salut ,
> 
> => MBPR 13 config perso / *i5 2,6ghz */ 8Go / ssd 256--> Samsung également.
> 
> ...


 
merci pour ses premiers retours les gars 

*personnes équipée du SSD 128* ?

sinon pour une utilisation "normale" (web, mail, vidéo, itunes, quelques retouches photos) le ventillo se déclenche ou pas ?


----------



## PDD (24 Novembre 2013)

ssd 128 dans mon cas, seul problème déjà plusieurs fois signalé des blocages du trackpad.


----------



## fousfous (24 Novembre 2013)

Non, pas de ventilé avec ces apps. Que dans les jeux.


----------



## tonytech0 (24 Novembre 2013)

bonjour a tous 
voila je me suis mis a la marque a la pomme depuis environ 10 mois avec achat d'un iPhone pour commencer et donc un mac book pro retina avec un SSD de 128Go 
eh bien franchement je n'ai rien a redire sur cet engin, c'est formidable en plus un service après vente exceptionnel.
petite anecdote la semaine dernière j'avais un soucis récurent de perte d'icône dans mon launchpad et donc ça commençais à m'ennuyer je me suis mis du coup sur le programme chat d'assistance Apple et il m'on t fais quelque manips et toujours rien du coup j'ai étais recontacté par une assistante technique supérieur qui m'a fait des miracle, elle m'a pris mon Mac a distance et tout en étant au tel elle m'a fait faire certaine manips qui m'ont soudé ma bécane 
je n'ai qu'un mot a dire BRAVO


----------



## fred2woh (25 Novembre 2013)

Me voilà heureux propriétaire de la config 8go/256! Une vrai merveille, un petit bijou!



fousfous a dit:


> Non, pas de ventilé avec ces apps. Que dans les jeux.



Est-ce que, quand le ventilo se déclenche c'est vraiment grave? Ça veut dire "calme un peu tout et utilise le moins" ou alors il y a aucun problème à le laisser tourner comme ça durant 2 ou 3 heures?


----------



## Vermilion (25 Novembre 2013)

Hello,



> Est-ce que, quand le ventilo se déclenche c'est vraiment grave? Ça veut dire "calme un peu tout et utilise le moins" ou alors il y a aucun problème à le laisser tourner comme ça durant 2 ou 3 heures?



Aucun problème 

Moi je suis d'avis de laisser la machine faire son travail de ventilation et de ne pas se focaliser sur le ventilateur ou sur d'autres détails purement technique.

De s'abstenir également (hors cas très particuliers) d'y installer des outils alternatifs comme smcFanControl, qui vont modifier et écrire de nouvelles préférences de configuration de ventilation (et qui persisteront même après la suppression de l'outil).

Dans le pire des cas, en cas de surchauffe potentiellement grave, le processeur envoie un signal afin d'arrêter le machine.


----------



## fred2woh (25 Novembre 2013)

D'accord merci beaucoup, c'est assez rassurant de savoir qu'il n'y a rien de grave, que c'est dans la logique des chose.


----------



## Pelliculart (25 Novembre 2013)

Etant adepte des jeux (voir post : http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/definition-d-ecran-utilisez-mbpr-13-a-1233272-3.html#post12635656) je lui en fais tourner plusieurs.

Ce n'est vraiment pas mon usage premier (mon pc fixe est là pour le gaming) mais mon caractère trop gamer fait que je me sens rassuré que j'ai quelques jeux installé sur ma machine de déplacement.

Bref, pour te répondre sur la chauffe : il ne fait jamais de bruit en dehors du gaming et même en jeu c'est vraiment moins fort niveau chauffe et niveau bruit que mon ancien MacBook Pro 13" en i5 2,5ghz (4go et HD3000).

Voilà


----------



## vanquishV12 (26 Novembre 2013)

Comptez moi dans les ultra satisfaits du retina 13 

Haswell i5 2,6 512 Go
Voir ici http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/loterie-retina-second-retina-plus-performant-1235116.html mon premier était défaillant, le second parfait et un SDD très largement plus rapide


----------



## flatour (3 Décembre 2013)

Hello 
Je viens d'acquérir um MBP Retina 13p. 256Go/8Go. Payé que 1070eur car je suis sur un autre continent 
Il remplace mon MBA 13.
J'étais ravis du MBA 13 mais les problemes se sont vite accumulés... en a peine plus d'un an... plus de micro, 1 seul HP qui marche, pb de touche, et surtout autonomie 1h... et pas de SAV dans les 1000km autour de moi... et pas possible de m'en passer 15j le temps d'envoyer au SAV....

Bref j'espere que ca va aller mieux avec le MBP ! Je pars confiant ! Je l'utilise 12h/jour a la maison et 10min a 4h/jour dehors.

Y a t il des choses particulieres a savoir? Des trucs a virer, a ajouter, a tester voir si mon modele n'a pas de probleme?


A bientot!


----------



## PDD (3 Décembre 2013)

flatour a dit:


> Hello
> Je viens d'acquérir um MBP Retina 13p. 256Go/8Go. Payé que 1070eur car je suis sur un autre continent
> Il remplace mon MBA 13.
> J'étais ravis du MBA 13 mais les problemes se sont vite accumulés... en a peine plus d'un an... plus de micro, 1 seul HP qui marche, pb de touche, et surtout autonomie 1h... et pas de SAV dans les 1000km autour de moi... et pas possible de m'en passer 15j le temps d'envoyer au SAV....
> ...


Seul problème du mien le mauvais fonctionnement vertical du trackpad, connu de  Apple mais pas encore de solution à ce jour.


----------



## flatour (6 Décembre 2013)

Merci, pas constaté de probleme a ce jour avec trackpad...
Pas mal de petits problemes en vrac mais j'avoue ne pas avoir encore tout essayé...

- skype qui bug, mais j ai mis une version précédente ca semble aller mieux
- mes extensions youtube downloader pour Chrome qui ne fonctionnent pas
- VLC dont le bouton avance rapide n'avance que de 3sec...
- quand je clique dans le dossier telechargements, petite roue plusieurs secondes...!

Je vais de ce pas commander ma housse !


----------



## fousfous (6 Décembre 2013)

Pour les 3 premiers problèmes c'est normal, tu utilisent des application tierce loin d'être d'une très bonne fiabilité.
Sinon, tu as beaucoup de choses dans le dossier téléchargement.


----------



## inoga (6 Décembre 2013)

1 de plus !

Macbook pro rétina 13" late 2012 du refurb en 8go 128go.

Vraiment agréable, je l'ai comparé au macbook air 11" et les 500g de plus valent le coup rien que pour l'écran.

Je voulais un 2012 pour 2 raisons:

le prix, je ne m'en cache pas. À 1059 sur le refurb, avec 1 cycle de batterie je suis heureux.
Mountain lion, car je travaille avec mon mac et pour avoir testé mavericks sur mon ancien imac, sur le MBA11 et sur le MBP 15 2012, il n'y a pas photo je préfère mountain lion pour l'instant. Mavericks n'est pas assez stable, dans 6 mois ou un an ok, je sauterai peut être le pas.

Idem, je vais me commander un sac, et c'est le Be.eZ LE Reporter qui me plait bien.


----------



## mac_gyver (8 Décembre 2013)

Me voilà membre du club aussi ! 

Cela fait maintenant quelques semaines que j'utilise mon MacBook Pro Retina 13" avec un Core i5 2,4 GHz, 8Go de RAM et un SSD de 256Go.

Aucun problème avec la machine : c'est rapide, flatteur pour les yeux, très léger et un vrai régal pour les travaux photos.
J'ai essoufflé la RAM en travaillant un après-midi entier sans relâche dans Aperture avec des pinceaux et des corrections poussées sur les courbes et les couleurs (16Go auraient été requis).

Sinon, j'ai un soucis avec iMovie que j'ai évoqué ici : http://forums.macg.co/video/probleme-mise-a-jour-de-projets-imovie-2013-a-1236228.html#post12642593
Ca ne doit pas venir du Mac, mais du logiciel qui perd les pédales lorsqu'on veut récupérer les projets d'iMovie 09


----------



## Sergeos (8 Décembre 2013)

Slt tout le monde,

ben moi, j'ai acheté mon MbpR lors du black friday ( pas possible de cumuler avec ma reduction apple on campus  ) . J'ai opté pour le milieu de gamme qui pour moi , est l'option la plus attractive . Auparavant, j'avais un mbp début 2011.. mais ca c'était avant  
Il est juste magnifique. J'ai halluciné ( et je continue encore ^^ ) lorsque j'ai vu l'écran rétina . Je croyais que mon mac , il était "bizarre" ^^.

Le seul bémol que je lui trouve c'est le bug du trackpad . C'est un peu ( voir très ) relou lorsque tu travaille sur des rapports de projets de 112 pages ...

Et aussi , JAMAIS entendu les ventilateurs grinchés  Alors que sur mon ancien mac, j'atteignais les 90° . Avec celui-ci j'ai jamais dépassé la barre de 45°


----------



## donnieyen4 (8 Décembre 2013)

Tu as encore le problème du trackpad malgré la Maj aussi ? 
J'ai fait la Maj des qu'elle fut dispo , plus aucun soucis pendant 15 jours puis mon trackpad s'est rebloquer encore récemment...


----------



## PDD (9 Décembre 2013)

J'ai aussi fait la maj et toujours le problème trackpad aussi...


----------



## fousfous (9 Décembre 2013)

Personnellement je n'ai jamais eu ce problème.


----------



## Sergeos (10 Décembre 2013)

j'ai eu ce bug pendant une semaine à peu près et depuis, tout marche nickel . D plus, moi le trackpad se bloquent l'espace de 2 ou 3 secondes ( et pas totalement comme j'ai pu le lire sur d'autres forums )


----------



## Mopiu (11 Décembre 2013)

J'ai lu par-ci par la que beaucoup rencontraient des problèmes de lags/saccades avec ce MBPr 13"... le problème touche-t-il tout le monde ? Avoir Itunes qui lague sur une machine à 1800..  (je l'ai commandé toutes options mais ça me fait flipper de lire ça)


----------



## Pelliculart (12 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,
Si tu montes dans les résolutions adaptés en effet tu peux ressentir de petits lags si t'y prête attention.
Au début j'étais parano en lisant ce forum, mais environ 3 semaines après avoir reçu mon MacBook Pro Retina je peux t'affirmer que t'y fait plus gaffe et que quand même : il est vraiment assez rapide !

A ce tarif on est très pointilleux et parano, mais à l'usage c'est pas génant et j'avais même oublié ce débat avant que tu en reparles 

Mince, je vais revenir parano pendant 2, 3 jours...

PS : j'ai aussi le "haut de gamme", mon seul point décevant c'est que la carte graphique est sérieusement archi-mauvaise à ce tarif, j'aurai préféré avoir le choix, quitte à perdre un peu d'autonomie car par contre oui moi il tiens au moins 9h sans soucis.


----------



## inoga (13 Décembre 2013)

Faut dire que les journalistes font beaucoup de désinformation quand même.

J'ai un MBPr 13" late 2012, qui selon les critiques est une bouse sans nom ! :bebe:
On se rend juste compte que les critiques manquent réellement de discernement. Aucun lag et même le SSD scandisck est rapide. Mon 128go du MBPr 13" à les mêmes perfs que mon SSD 256go M4. 330 en écriture et 500 en lecture.

En plus Mountain lion est très stable et je n'ai pas eu un seul bug en plus de 100 heures d'utilisation. Pas comme les dernier avec Mavericks, le trackpad, le wifi merdique. Je dis wifi merdique car le wifi ac du MBA 11" que j'ai testé juste avant accrochait bien moins que le MBP 15" ou ce MBPr 13" 2012 en wifi N. Sans doute la 10.9.8 donnera une grande stabilité au wifi ac de ce MBPr 13" late 2013, mais en attendant le wifi N par chez moi est bien plus stable.

C'est vrai qu'à son prix de sortie à 1800 euros c'était cher mais au prix actuel sur le refurb (1059) c'est une bonne affaire. Un super macbook air 13" pour le prix d'un air 13" du refurb.

Autant avant j'étais pas convaincu par le rétina, mais il faut avouer qu'on en devient vite accroc et que le retour aux écrans HD est difficile.


----------



## Super Marmotte (14 Décembre 2013)

Ca y'est, je fais parti du club!
J'ai reçu hier mon Retina 13" en 2,6 GHz avec SSD de 512 Go (Samsung pour ma part) et 16 Go de RAM.
Entre la commande et la livraison il s'est écoulé un mois tout de même, mais ça valait le coup d'attendre!

Que du bonheur ce Retina, il est encore plus silencieux que mon ancien Macbook Pro et il est extrêmement froid! Le processeur tourne autour de 30°C (il est même régulièrement en-dessous) et en pleine charge il atteint péniblement 70°C (sans solliciter la CG).

Le SSD en PCIe fait des merveille, et pourtant mon ancien Mac avait un SSD également.

Je ne connait pas le fabriquant de la dalle mais je n'ai pas à me plaindre, pas de pixel mort, dalle homogène et je n'ai pas encore constaté de rémanence (je n'ai pas encore fait le test).

Par contre 2 petites choses me manquent: l'indicateur de charge sur la tranche gauche et la LED qui "respire".


----------



## dany15 (14 Décembre 2013)

Mopiu a dit:


> J'ai lu par-ci par la que beaucoup rencontraient des problèmes de lags/saccades avec ce MBPr 13"... le problème touche-t-il tout le monde ? Avoir Itunes qui lague sur une machine à 1800..  (je l'ai commandé toutes options mais ça me fait flipper de lire ça)




Il faut pas écouter les journalistes , ils ont descendu ce MBPr 13 pour quelques lag sur Facebook et google image , qui pour moi ont disparu depuis le passage a mavericks , ce MBPr est génial , je le possède depuis 6 mois et c'est toujours un régal d'y travailler dessus


----------



## Super Marmotte (14 Décembre 2013)

Effectivement, la phénomène de lag est largement exagéré il y a effectivement quelques micro-saccades lorsqu'on redimensionne en plein écran certaines fenêtres et lorsqu'on défile dans une bibliothèque iTunes chargée. L'ordinateur est tellement vif en dehors de ces quelques rares bugs graphiques que je lui pardonne allègrement (et pourtant je suis exigent!).

Sinon en navigation internet, rien à signaler même sur des sites riches comme Facebook, c'est parfaitement fluide.

Pour en revenir aux problème d'écrans: je viens de tester le mien avec le test de rémanence qui dure 10 minutes, rien à signaler, pas d'image fantôme (je ne sais pas quelle dalle j'ai). Je pense que tous ces problème sont largement exagérés, ou plutôt amplifiés par l'effet loupe des forums.


----------



## fousfous (14 Décembre 2013)

Faut pas oublier que c'est apple aussi, c'est à la mode de critiquer apple.
Vous utilisez quelle utilitaire pour connaitre la température?
Ce lui que j'utilise ne donne que la température de la battery et du disk (respectivement 17° et 23°).


----------



## Super Marmotte (14 Décembre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Faut pas oublier que c'est apple aussi, c'est à la mode de critiquer apple.
> Vous utilisez quelle utilitaire pour connaitre la température?
> Ce lui que j'utilise ne donne que la température de la battery et du disk (respectivement 17° et 23°).



J'utilise iStat Menu 4 (la licence n'est pas très chère), c'est hallucinant de voir comment le MBPr est bardé de capteurs! Il y a la température de l'air de sorti, température au niveau du trackpad, etc.
Mon ancien MBP 13" en avait nettement moins.


----------



## fousfous (14 Décembre 2013)

Je ne trouve pas, mais sinon c'est pas possible d'y accéder autrement sans installer une app?


----------



## PDD (14 Décembre 2013)

Super Marmotte a dit:


> Effectivement, la phénomène de lag est largement exagéré il y a effectivement quelques micro-saccades lorsqu'on redimensionne en plein écran certaines fenêtres et lorsqu'on défile dans une bibliothèque iTunes chargée. L'ordinateur est tellement vif en dehors de ces quelques rares bugs graphiques que je lui pardonne allègrement (et pourtant je suis exigent!).
> 
> Sinon en navigation internet, rien à signaler même sur des sites riches comme Facebook, c'est parfaitement fluide.
> 
> Pour en revenir aux problème d'écrans: je viens de tester le mien avec le test de rémanence qui dure 10 minutes, rien à signaler, pas d'image fantôme (je ne sais pas quelle dalle j'ai). Je pense que tous ces problème sont largement exagérés, ou plutôt amplifiés par l'effet loupe des forums.


Dans mon cas le blocage du TrackPad peut durer plusieurs secondes et la petite flèche disparait, ce n'est pas "un petit truc de rien du tout", je n'ai jamais eu cela avec aucun Mac...


----------



## Super Marmotte (14 Décembre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Je ne trouve pas, mais sinon c'est pas possible d'y accéder autrement sans installer une app?



iStat Menus peut être téléchargé ici (période de test gratuite de 14 jours):
iStat Menus, a Mac app by Bjango

Il y a aussi le widget iStat Pro qui est gratuit, mais il n'a plus l'air d'être mis à jour et je ne sais pas s'il fonctionne avec les Retina.




PDD a dit:


> Dans mon cas le blocage du TrackPad peut durer plusieurs secondes et la petite flèche disparait, ce n'est pas "un petit truc de rien du tout", je n'ai jamais eu cela avec aucun Mac...



Oui effectivement, pour le trackpad c'est plus gênant 
Je n'ai pas encore constaté ce dysfonctionnement, mais j'ai seulement 6 / 7 heures d'utilisation de mon Mac, le problème est apparu rapidement dans ton cas?


----------



## PDD (14 Décembre 2013)

Problème apparu après un ou deux jours, parfois une journée sans aucun lag...Vraiment curieux.


----------



## fousfous (14 Décembre 2013)

Ah c'est pas dans le MAS, et ça se met dans la barre en haut, pas pratique, je vais essayer dans le dashboard.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h04 ----------

C'est marrant mais tout les widgets que j'ai essayé ne sont même pas téléchargeable.


----------



## dany15 (14 Décembre 2013)

Pour le trackpad qui ce bloque , cela vient de mavericks , apple doit sortir une MAJ pour ça bientôt


----------



## davidsto (14 Décembre 2013)

Pelliculart a dit:


> PS : j'ai aussi le "haut de gamme", mon seul point décevant c'est que la carte graphique est sérieusement archi-mauvaise à ce tarif, j'aurai préféré avoir le choix, quitte à perdre un peu d'autonomie car par contre oui moi il tiens au moins 9h sans soucis.



Je pense aussi changer mon MacBook Pro mi-2010 (pourtant déjà customisé avec 8 Go de RAM et un SSD de 256 Go).

En ce qui concerne la carte graphique, c'est effectivement le seul point noir de ce portable ! Cependant, la chipset Intel Iris Graphics doit suffir pour faire de la retouche photo et du montage vidéo en Full HD non ?

Seules les logiciels gourmands en 3d (jeux, logiciels pro...) ne pourront pas tourner correctement ?

Quel est votre sentiment ?


----------



## fousfous (14 Décembre 2013)

Elle n'est pas mauvaise, pour tout ce qui exploite openCL (photo, vidéo, OS X...) elle est 4x plus performance que les cartes nvidia.
Le problème c'est que pour l'instant en 3D c'est surtout optimisé pour CUDA.
Pour info, en puissance brute la iris est plus puissante que la nvidia.


----------



## Super Marmotte (14 Décembre 2013)

PDD a dit:


> Problème apparu après un ou deux jours, parfois une journée sans aucun lag...Vraiment curieux.



Je vais donc être attentif à ce point, toujours pas de blocage de ce type pour l'instant.


----------



## inoga (14 Décembre 2013)

dany15 a dit:


> Pour le trackpad qui ce bloque , cela vient de mavericks , apple doit sortir une MAJ pour ça bientôt


 +1
L'amalgame mbpr 13" 2012 et 2013 est pénible. Sur les 2012 ca ne bloque pas. Aucun bug parce que..........mountain lion. :love:


----------



## fousfous (14 Décembre 2013)

Bah sur un 2013 ça ne bug pas non plus....


----------



## inoga (15 Décembre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Bah sur un 2013 ça ne bug pas non plus....


Pas sur tous les 2013 mais sur aucun des 2012.


----------



## pulsaracat (17 Décembre 2013)

bonjour, je suis sur le point d'acheter un MBPr 13 late 2013, je suis un peu inquiet par rapport a ces soucis de trackpad.
J'ai lu qu'une mise a jour de l'EFI devait solutionner tout ça, maintenant je vois que ça peut aussi venir de Mavericks... 
Concretement, à l'heure d'aujourdhui 17 decembre 2013, on en est ou ? 

Rassurez moi svp...


----------



## Martin_a (17 Décembre 2013)

Mon MacBook Pro Retina 13" est parfaitement fluide...

Le seul défaut que je lui trouve est l'affichage de certaines pages web non optimisées retina, mais ça s'arrangera avec le temps !


----------



## pulsaracat (17 Décembre 2013)

Martin_a a dit:


> Mon MacBook Pro Retina 13" est parfaitement fluide...
> 
> Le seul défaut que je lui trouve est l'affichage de certaines pages web non optimisées retina, mais ça s'arrangera avec le temps !



je voulais parler du problème du trackpad.... c'est plus inquiétant qu'un manque de fluidité....


----------



## fousfous (17 Décembre 2013)

Personnellement je n'ai jamais eu ce problème, y en a que 2 ou 3 qui ont ce problèmes.


----------



## Super Marmotte (17 Décembre 2013)

pulsaracat a dit:


> bonjour, je suis sur le point d'acheter un MBPr 13 late 2013, je suis un peu inquiet par rapport a ces soucis de trackpad.
> J'ai lu qu'une mise a jour de l'EFI devait solutionner tout ça, maintenant je vois que ça peut aussi venir de Mavericks...
> Concretement, à l'heure d'aujourdhui 17 decembre 2013, on en est ou ?
> 
> Rassurez moi svp...



Pour te rassurer et comme je l'ai écris plus haut, je ne rencontre aucun soucis particulier avec mon MBPr 13", et je ne dois pas être le seul. Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu devrais être inquiet, tu peux commander ton Mac sur l'Apple Store, et s'il ne te convient pas tu peux demander un échange.

Actuellement je suis à une trentaine d'heure d'utilisation effective, je pas encore de problème de trackpad ou de rémanence. A voir sur le plus long terme mais ces problèmes semblent apparaitre rapidement.


----------



## Pelliculart (17 Décembre 2013)

Aucun soucis ni du trackpad ni de fluidité sur le mien.


----------



## inoga (17 Décembre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Personnellement je n'ai jamais eu ce problème, y en a que 2 ou 3 qui ont ce problèmes.



2 ou 3 ??  Ci c'était que 2 ou 3 quasi tous les article n'en parleraient pas et le forum apple non plus.

Heureusmeent ça ne touche pas tous les MBPr 13 2013, mais ça en touche pas mal quand même.
Comme dirait l'autre, m'en fout j'ai un 2012


----------



## fousfous (17 Décembre 2013)

Bah oui, je n'ai pas vu des milliers de post la dessus, mais à chaque fois quand c'est apple un cas particulier est transformé en cas général. Si quelqu'un a un problème, tout le monde a un problème...


----------



## inoga (17 Décembre 2013)

Tu te plains des personnes qui généralisent et tu fais la même chose dans l'autre sens ! 

Rien que là il y en à 175 pages : https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5481839

2 ou 3 personnes concernées, franchement, heureusement que le ridicule ne tue pas... :rateau:


----------



## Vermilion (17 Décembre 2013)

Perso, des 3 MBPr 13" fin 2013 que j'ai eu dans les mains jusque maintenant, tous les 3 ont eu à un moment où à un autre le problème de touchpad


----------



## fousfous (17 Décembre 2013)

1 seul aucuns problèmes...


----------



## Vermilion (17 Décembre 2013)

Quelle config as-tu et quel type d'utilisation en fais-tu ?


----------



## inoga (17 Décembre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> 1 seul aucuns problèmes...



C'est assez marrant en fait cette situation. Sous prétexte que le tien n'a pas bloqué tu en tires des conclusions. 

Le mien de 2012 ne bloque pas pourtant à avoir lu des dizaines de  postes avec des centaines de personnes concernées on se rend compte que ce n'est pas 2 ou 3 personnes comme tu l'écris.


----------



## fousfous (17 Décembre 2013)

Sur ce forum y a pas grand monde qui se plains comparé au nombres qui en ont.
Et en usage ça va du web aux jeux (empire total war) en passant par iTunes, iWork, iLife...


----------



## Super Marmotte (17 Décembre 2013)

Je pense que ce débat restera stérile tant que nous n'aurons pas de statistiques provenant d'une source fiable. 

(mais je maintiens n'avoir jamais eu de modèle défaillant entre les mains )


----------



## pulsaracat (18 Décembre 2013)

Finalement, Je pense que je vais éviter, car avec la chance que j'ai, je suis a peu près certain d'avoir soit le soucis de trackpad, soit le soucis de lags, soit le soucis de wifi qui connecte mal...soit les trois 
Je suis bien conscient que sur les forums il y a plus de mécontents qui viennent se plaindre ou chercher des solutions, que de satisfaits, mais quand même, ça fait un peu trop de risques d'avoir un problème pour une seule machine...


----------



## fousfous (18 Décembre 2013)

Tu te trompes, compte le norme de mécontents, ça ne fait pas beaucoup comparé au nombre qui ont acheté la machine. Et regarder les problèmes sur un forum donne toujours une mauvaise image car il n'y a que ceux qui ce plaignent qui post, donc du coup tu penses qu'il y a pleins de problèmes alors que c'est faux.


----------



## pulsaracat (18 Décembre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Tu te trompes, compte le norme de mécontents, ça ne fait pas beaucoup comparé au nombre qui ont acheté la machine. Et regarder les problèmes sur un forum donne toujours une mauvaise image car il n'y a que ceux qui ce plaignent qui post, donc du coup tu penses qu'il y a pleins de problèmes alors que c'est faux.



c'est ce que je disais je suis bien conscient que quand on vient sur un forum, en général c'est pour chercher des solutions aux problèmes qu'on rencontre, et que si on n'en a pas, a priori, on a pas toujours la démarche de venir donner son avis...
mais bon, une simple recherche sur le forum avec "macbook pro 2013" et la même avec "macbook pro 2012" suffit pour mettre en évidence les problemes de la version 2013....

Je suis un afficionado de la pomme depuis 1989... (oh punaise, que ça passe vite) mais je n'en suis pas moins réaliste, et j'ai pas trop envie de m'enquiquiner avec des allers retour en sav, donc je change de direction, tant pis pour l'écran rétina, je viens de commander sur le refurb un macbook pro "classique" mid 2012 avec un proc i7 à 2,9,  8go de ram, et un dd 750go...(1269)
c'est un peu moins au top, mais en revanche, j'ai un lecteur combo, une connection rj45 ... et la possibilité d'y installer un ssd un de ces jours, et finalement ça correspond mieux à l'utilisation que j'en aurai

niveau perf ça à l'air assez proche sauf peut etre pour les jeux, mais je ne joue jamais sur un ordi.

merci quand même pour vos avis qui m'ont permis de me décider


----------



## minimoi (18 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour à toutes et tous, voila possesseur de ce nouveau joujou, j'ai franchi à nouveau le cap vers APPLE avec une offre chez darty concernant ce MBP 13" retira avec 8go de dam et un sud de 128go.

Tout va bien pour le moment il fox vraiment, je travaille pas mal en console mais je l'utilise beaucoup en perso avec LR et PS, vraiment d'une rapidité très impressionnante.

Allez je vais suivre ce fil.

R.


----------



## mkkostia (22 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Je viens ici vous donner mes impressions sur le dernier Rétina 13" i5 2.4Ghz 128Go et vous faire part des soucis que j'ai eu avec celui ci.

J'ai fait l'acquisition de ce rétina 13" il y à près d'une semaine maintenant et je pense qu'il est temps de faire un petit retour.

Mes premières impressions étaient plutôt bonnes car après avoir utilisé un macbook air 13" pendant quelques mois je trouve que ces deux machines sont au final assez proches au niveau de la taille et du poids. L'écran est très joli et permet à l'aide de "QuickRes" de passer en 2048x1280 ce qui offre un espace de travail vraiment très appréciable sur un 13" ! Au niveau des performances c'est très largement suffisant pour ce que j'utilise (développement web et logiciel) en virtualisation j'ai été surpris de la réactivité de la machine avec un win7 tournant et plusieurs apps sous OSX.
Juste pour essayer j'ai lancé Mafia2 (un titre qui demande quand même une petite bêbête pour bien tourner) et là surprise en config "élevé" 1440x900 le jeu est parfaitement fluide ! impressionnant pour un GPU intel ! 
Niveau nuisances sonores c'est le jour et la nuit entre le Air 13" et celui ci qui ne fait presque aucun bruit ! Même à 5000RPM il sait rester très discret !

Maintenant vient le tour des problèmes, 
L'airport est une véritable catastrophe, des pertes de connexion pratiquement toutes les dix minutes (ping à 600ms à 3m du routeur !!!!!!) ! Et à part aimer claquer du fric dans des adaptateurs ethernet fort couteux vous n'avez pas vraiment le choix (faute peut être à un ethernet absent d'une machine nommée "pro" mais passons). En ce qui concerne le ghosting je n'y ai pas encore eu droit et je croise les doigts pour que ça n'arrive pas ! Pareil pour le trackpad/clavier. Vient maintenant la question de la batterie : je tiens plus ou moins 5-6h mais loin des 9h annoncés ...

Bref je ne suis qu'à moitié satisfait de cette machine peut être un peu déçu. Apple nous a habitué à des produits impec ! (je parle de l'époque PPC) un très joli design et des machines increvables et très performantes malheureusement depuis le passage sous intel et le véritable takeoff d'Apple au près du grand public la qualité à baissé au prix de la quantité.


----------



## fousfous (22 Décembre 2013)

Pour le wifi je n'ai pas de problème du tout, ça peut aussi venir du routeur.
Pour l'autonomie ça dépend vraiment de ce que tu fais, le simple fait d'entendre les ventilos t'indiquent que ton autonomie ne vas pas être top.


----------



## mkkostia (22 Décembre 2013)

Ce que je trouve bizarre c'est qu'avec mon iPhone, un PC portable (utiliusé rarement) ou mon macbook pro 15" de 2009 je n'ai aucun soucis avec le Wifi ...
Pour ce qui est de l'autonomie j'ai tapé du code dans Sublime Text et testé le tout avec MAMP et Chrome en local avec le wifi en off 80% de luminosité et sans rétro éclairage du clavier. Il a tenu plus ou moins 5h avec 100% de batterie


----------



## Pelliculart (22 Décembre 2013)

Je serai toi je verrai pour un echange avec Apple.

Dans mon cas je n'ai aucun soucis avec le Wi-Fi, je le trouve même plus efficace que mon ancien macbook pro.
Le ping est également très faible, après ma connexion tiens la route, mais même avec d'autres bornes Wi-Fi je n'ai pas encore rencontré un seul soucis. Mystère.

Pour ton autonomie pareil, j'ai même desfois un poil plus de 10h réel ce qui me surprend. Pour de la prise de note (Smart Notes) avec Wi-Fi + quelques recherches d'infos sur internet.

Par contre dès que j'utilise de la vidéo, même sur Youtube, ça chute, mais pas autant que tu me dit là.

Bon courage !


----------



## mkkostia (23 Décembre 2013)

Pour YouTube je te conseille de passer sur Chrome et d'activer le player HTML5 à cette adresse : YouTube
ça va te permettre de limiter l'utilisation de Flash Player et donc ménager quelque peu ta batterie 

Pour ce qui est de la vidéo en local (donc non streamé) je te conseille MplayerX qui est plus efficace que VLC.
Par contre pour le streaming depuis DailyMotion ou d'autres services essaye au max d'utiliser le mode flux réseau de VLC qui lui aussi t'évites de passer par flash et donc sera moins énegivore.

Voilà en espérant avoir aidé


----------



## Super Marmotte (23 Décembre 2013)

mkkostia a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
> Maintenant vient le tour des problèmes,
> L'airport est une véritable catastrophe, des pertes de connexion pratiquement toutes les dix minutes (ping à 600ms à 3m du routeur !!!!!!) ! Et à part aimer claquer du fric dans des adaptateurs ethernet fort couteux vous n'avez pas vraiment le choix (faute peut être à un ethernet absent d'une machine nommée "pro" mais passons). En ce qui concerne le ghosting je n'y ai pas encore eu droit et je croise les doigts pour que ça n'arrive pas ! Pareil pour le trackpad/clavier. Vient maintenant la question de la batterie : je tiens plus ou moins 5-6h mais loin des 9h annoncés ...



Pour l'autonomie ce n'est pas normal, tu n'as pas Mail ouvert avec un compte Gmail configuré à tout hasard? Il y a un bug qui occupe les ressources CPU depuis Mavericks (bug qui m'em***de depuis la sortie d'OS X.9 !). Je peux t'assurer que les 9h sur batterie sont facilement atteignables, sans faire de compromis sur la luminosité.
Concernant le wifi je n'ai pas de soucis non plus (j'ai une borne Airport ancienne génération en wifi n), qu'utilises tu comme routeur?


----------



## Sergeos (24 Décembre 2013)

Super Marmotte a dit:


> Pour l'autonomie ce n'est pas normal, tu n'as pas Mail ouvert avec un compte Gmail configuré à tout hasard? Il y a un bug qui occupe les ressources CPU depuis Mavericks (bug qui m'em***de depuis la sortie d'OS X.9 !). Je peux t'assurer que les 9h sur batterie sont facilement atteignables, sans faire de compromis sur la luminosité.
> Concernant le wifi je n'ai pas de soucis non plus (j'ai une borne Airport ancienne génération en wifi n), qu'utilises tu comme routeur?



Je confirme sur l'autonomie et sur le WIFI . Moi j'ai tapé un rapport de projet de 10h à 19h sans interruption et il me restait encore 30% de batterie.

Pour le Wifi, il est extrêmement rapide et j'arrive à atteindre des débits que j'avais jamais eu avec mon macbook pro 13" debut 2011. Je te conseille d'appeler Apple


----------



## MacxbookPro13 (26 Décembre 2013)

Bonsoir 

Petit nouveau sur MB Pro Retina, puis je être admis au club ?


----------



## Super Marmotte (26 Décembre 2013)

Seulement si tu es un heureux possesseur!


----------



## MacxbookPro13 (26 Décembre 2013)

Parfaitement heureux


----------



## akamatzuken (26 Décembre 2013)

Moi bientôt mon MBPr est passé en "préparation pour expédition"


----------



## richard.dt (27 Décembre 2013)

Voilà + d'une semaine que j'ai reçu mon MPRr 13" que du bonheur. (commandé le jour du black friday)
Je suis passé d'un macbook pro 15 core2duo 2,2 GhZ au premier i5 avec 256ssd et 16GB de RAM.
La différence c'est le silence ventilateur et il ne chauffe pas comparé à mon ancien 15".
1 seul reproche pour le moment c'est le port SD-Card qui surprend à l'insertion de la première carte SD qui rentre que de 1/2 de sa longueur et qui dépasse horriblement de la machine  j'aurai préféré une insertion totale avec push-eject.
En utilisation normale il utilise de 1 à 4 GB, et en traitement photo de 4 à 8 GB pour utiliser entre 8 et 16GB faut pas mal le solliciter mais il n'existe pas à venir les chercher je suis souvent entre 6 et 12 GB utilisés.
L'écran retina est superbe et la possibilité d'étendre la résolution initiale optimisée retira pour 13" est bien pratique quand on veut réduire la place utilisée par le menu des programmes.
Je voulais au départ un macbook air 11" pour sa taille, mais en boutique quand un résina se trouve à coté d'un air, l'écran du air parait trop fade.
J'attend maintenant un écran thunderbolt USB3


----------



## mkkostia (28 Décembre 2013)

Super Marmotte a dit:


> Pour l'autonomie ce n'est pas normal, tu n'as pas Mail ouvert avec un compte Gmail configuré à tout hasard? Il y a un bug qui occupe les ressources CPU depuis Mavericks (bug qui m'em***de depuis la sortie d'OS X.9 !). Je peux t'assurer que les 9h sur batterie sont facilement atteignables, sans faire de compromis sur la luminosité.
> Concernant le wifi je n'ai pas de soucis non plus (j'ai une borne Airport ancienne génération en wifi n), qu'utilises tu comme routeur?



En fait c'est pas vraiment un routeur mais un AP certifié N de chez cisco qui m'a couté fort cher et qui émet sur du 2.4Ghz et du 5Ghz.

J'ai testé seulement en 2.4 puis après seulement en 5 et pas de changement, cependant j'ai remarqué que ça arrive de moins en moins souvent ... bizarre :mouais:

Après pour ce qui est de l'autonomie honte à moi de ne pas avoir pensé à l'indexation automatique d'OSX qui bouffe pas mal de ressources et donc de la batterie .... Depuis RAS 9-10h d'autonomie.


----------



## Super Marmotte (28 Décembre 2013)

mkkostia a dit:


> En fait c'est pas vraiment un routeur mais un AP certifié N de chez cisco qui m'a couté fort cher et qui émet sur du 2.4Ghz et du 5Ghz.
> 
> J'ai testé seulement en 2.4 puis après seulement en 5 et pas de changement, cependant j'ai remarqué que ça arrive de moins en moins souvent ... bizarre :mouais:




J'ai posé cette question pour savoir quel type de matériel tu utilise (box de FAI ou autre). Tu as du bon matériel, difficile de savoir d'où cela peu provenir.


----------



## Davidq (28 Décembre 2013)

Dites, y-a-t-il un intérêt à prendre un SSD d'1To sur une config de rMBP13 par rapport au 512 en terme de rapidité lecture/écriture ?


----------



## MaitreYODA (28 Décembre 2013)

Il me semble que lorqu'on passe à 1To de SSD, les débits en lecture/écriture dépassent les 1Gb/s contre environ 500-700mo/s pour un 512Go.


----------



## thomkst (28 Décembre 2013)

Une semaine que je fais joujou avec mon MBPr et rien à dire pour le moment excepté une surchauffe quand je regarde du streaming, surement liée au Flash ?


----------



## Davidq (28 Décembre 2013)

MaitreYODA a dit:


> Il me semble que lorqu'on passe à 1To de SSD, les débits en lecture/écriture dépassent les 1Gb/s contre environ 500-700mo/s pour un 512Go.



J'arrive pas à me décider de franchir le cap :-/


----------



## MaitreYODA (29 Décembre 2013)

Difficile de te conseiller...

D'un côté, 1To SSD super rapide c'est le top, mais le prix, aie. Après, c'est sur que ça se revendra mieux, mais avec la démocratisation des SSD ainsi que l'augmentation (progressive) de leurs capacités, faut pas espérer pouvoir revendre le macbook plus cher que les autres parce que il a un SSD de 1To.

Je serais toi, je pense pas que je franchirai le cap. C'est trop cher et les prix sont en train de fondre. Reste sur un SSD de 512Go. (À part si t'as vraiment besoin de place...)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2013)

> Je serais toi, je pense pas que je franchirai le cap. C'est trop cher et les prix sont en train de fondre. Reste sur un SSD de 512Go. (À part si t'as vraiment besoin de place...)



Ajoutes-y un DD externe pour y déposer des dossiers volumineux, ou peu consultés


----------



## fau6il (29 Décembre 2013)

MacxbookPro13 a dit:


> Petit nouveau sur MB Pro Retina, puis je être admis au club ?



_"500 millions de Chinois et moi et moi et moi ?"   
C'est en effet un beau joujou bien pratique, trouvé sous le sapin! 

La perfection n'existant pas :hein:  
Peut-on prétendre, dans ce cas précis, au bonheur? _


----------



## MacxbookPro13 (29 Décembre 2013)

3C'est en effet un beau joujou bien pratique, trouvé sous le sapin!"

J'aurai bien aimer mais non seulement un virement de mon compte en banque vers Apple


----------



## hotblood (21 Janvier 2014)

A mon tour alors!! Depuis une semaine, MBP Retina 13' acheté sur l'Apple Store (1800 avec Apple Care et réduction EN)
Processeur i5, 8 Go DDR3 et SSD 512 Go
Que du bonheur pour le moment. Les 1ers montages sur Final Cut ou Pro Logic se font sans broncher. Idéal


----------



## chinoisurfer (22 Janvier 2014)

Idem, je fais partis du club depuis une semaine environs  Avant en station portable j'avais un macbook air 13 pouces pour épauler mon Imac, cependant j'ai céder au sirène du retina quand j'ai vu l'écran en applestore  
Je me suis dirigé vers la version a 1499 euros que j'ai payé 1318 euros via apple on campus et rien a dire. La bête est silencieuse, l'écran (dalle samsung) est une pure merveille et son autonomie est meilleur que mon macbook air de 2012


----------



## PDD (28 Janvier 2014)

PDD a dit:


> Problème apparu après un ou deux jours, parfois une journée sans aucun lag...Vraiment curieux.


Ordi revenu hier de réparation, on l'observe...


----------



## FlnY (29 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour à tous, 

 je rejoins officiellement ce club, cela fait une semaine que je possède cette petite merveille.
Je suis actuellement en plein projet vidéo avec FCP, c'est un vrai bonheur de travailler avec un écran retina.
De plus, le fait de ne plus entendre les ventilateurs qui se déclenchent sans la moindre raison me tranquillise.

je souhaite la bienvenue à tous ceux qui rejoignent le club également.

Bonne journée.

Florent


----------



## sylvain1970 (29 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour à toute et tous,
heureux possesseur de la bête 
Ca roule !


----------



## PDD (31 Janvier 2014)

PDD a dit:


> Ordi revenu hier de réparation, on l'observe...


Toujours pas de problème après 5 jours...plus de "lag" de trackpad observé.


----------



## MacFly3 (6 Février 2014)

Salut à tous!

Après le décès de mon Macbook pro 15 mid-2010 (qui n'a visiblement pas aimé la bière), j'ai beaucoup hésité: je voulais à l'origine un MBA 11", puis un 13", puis un iMac, puis un MBPr 15", un 13", puis un Mac Mini  le choix a été difficile.

J'ai finalement jeté mon dévolu sur le MBPr 13" de milieu de gamme (8go de ram et 256 de SSD), je l'ai depuis ce midi, même s'il est un peu tôt pour me faire un avis complet, je suis pour l'instant plus qu'agréablement surpris par cette machine, mes premières impressions sont très bonnes: excellente réactivité (j'avais équipé feu mon MBP 15" d'un SSD), finesse, poids et format impeccables (j'ai également l'impression que la batterie se charge très vite comparé à mon ancien MBP).

Il me donnerait presque hâte d'aller en cours 

Voila pour mes première impressions, je reviendrais d'ici quelques jours vous faire un retour plus complet.


----------



## MrFoulek (6 Février 2014)

Je viens de commander un MBPR 13" 8 Go 512 SSD sur le refurb !

C'est ma première commande sur le refurb autrement ce n'était que via le Store Édu j'espère ne pas être déçu !

J'ai lu à plusieurs endroits que le SSD de 512 Go est plus rapide, et donc celui d'1 To serait encore plus rapide ? Entre un MBPR 13" avec un SSD 128 Go et un avec un 512 Go les différences sont elles perceptibles au quotidien ? Lors de transferts de films/séries full HD etc ? D'après moi non mais je demande quand même au cas où 

J'ai hâte de le recevoir !!


----------



## Vermilion (6 Février 2014)

MrFoulek a dit:


> J'ai lu à plusieurs endroits que le SSD de 512 Go est plus rapide, et donc celui d'1 To serait encore plus rapide ? Entre un MBPR 13" avec un SSD 128 Go et un avec un 512 Go les différences sont elles perceptibles au quotidien ? Lors de transferts de films/séries full HD etc ? D'après moi non mais je demande quand même au cas où



Pour clarifier, la différence de débit se situe à deux niveaux :

- le type du constructeur (Samsung est meilleur que SanDisk)
- le nombre de canaux PCI-express (2x sur 256Go/512Go et 4x sur 1To)

Après, il semblerait que plus on monte en taille, plus on a de chance de tomber sur un SSD Samsung (meilleurs débits).

Le 1 To semble être dans tous les cas un SSD Samsung (à vérifier).

Le 128 Go semble être dans tous les cas un SSD SanDisk (à vérifier aussi)

Est-ce que ça sera perceptible au quotidien ? A moins que ton activité consiste à faire des tests de vitesse de SSD, non 
Quand tu parles de transferts de films/séries full HD, tu veux dire via une source externe ? Dans ce cas, 128 Go ou 1 To... aucune différence, ce n'est pas le débit du SSD qui limitera la vitesse finale.


----------



## MrFoulek (7 Février 2014)

Vermilion a dit:


> Pour clarifier, la différence de débit se situe à deux niveaux :
> 
> - le type du constructeur (Samsung est meilleur que SanDisk)
> - le nombre de canaux PCI-express (2x sur 256Go/512Go et 4x sur 1To)
> ...



Merci Vermillion pour ta réponse bien complète !!

Je viens de le réceptionner, j'en suis très content il est super et n'a que 2 cycles de batterie (acheté sur le refurb) je crois que mes achats passeront évidemment par le refurb pour la prochaine fois car vraiment pas déçu au contraire !!

J'étais juste étonné de "l'emballage"


----------



## Sly54 (7 Février 2014)

MacFly3 a dit:


> je voulais à l'origine un MBA 11", puis un 13", puis un iMac, puis un MBPr 15", un 13", puis un Mac Mini  le choix a été difficile.


Tu aurais pu prendre un MacPro 




MrFoulek a dit:


> J'étais juste étonné de "l'emballage"


L'emballage du refurb est, d'après mon expérience, "générique" (carton marron, aucune trace des beaux emballages blanc habituels).


----------



## MrFoulek (7 Février 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> L'emballage du refurb est, d'après mon expérience, "générique" (carton marron, aucune trace des beaux emballages blanc habituels).



Oui moi c'était un carton blanc avec de la mousse ou était "posé" le MBPR dedans, avec une petite boite avec le MagSafe2 & co, sur le site d'Apple j'ai lu que ce sont des emballages reconditionnés. 

C'est juste un peu dommage pour la revente un jour, quoi que..


----------



## Loscyde (14 Février 2014)

J'ai depuis deux semaines un MacBook Pro Rétina 13" Haswell upgradé à 256Go SSD et 8Go de RAM et j'en suis vraiment pleinement satisfait ^^
Il remplace mon MacBook Unibody mi-2010 qui avait un disque dur de 250Go et 2Go de RAM et la différence au niveau des performances est donc franchement flagrante ! Plus aucun souci de lag avec photoshop, et je peux enfin faire tourner des logiciels de montage vidéo ! (chose que mes 2Go de RAM et les faibles performances de mon MacBook m'empêchaient de réaliser à moins de passer des heures à patienter que les rendus se fassent sagement ^^)
J'avais hésité à prendre un upgrade de RAM (vers 16) mais je ne l'ai finalement pas fait, à la fois pour réduire mes frais, et aussi parce que je ne suis pas sûr d'en avoir besoin. En tout cas actuellement, mes 8Go de RAM sont tout à fait suffisants pour mon usage. Photoshop et Illustrator n'en recquièrent que 2 ou 4 pour fonctionner correctement, et FCPX fonctionne parfaitement bien.
Certes, c'est dans la durée que la RAM fera la différence, car les logiciels seront probablement plus gourmands d'ici quelques mois/années. Mais je change de machine environ tous les 3/4 ans, donc j'en prendrai un plus puissant d'ici quelques années si j'en ressens le besoin. D'autant que j'aurai certainement fini mes études d'ici là, c'est-à-dire que je bougerai peut-être moins, et que je pourrai investir dans un ordinateur de bureau pour limiter le compromis entre mobilité et puissance. En tout cas actuellement, je bouge beaucoup trop pour avoir un ordinateur de bureau et ce MacBook Pro Rétina est parfait pour allier mobilité et puissance ^^


----------



## Sly54 (16 Février 2014)

thomascycling44 a dit:


>


Tu as déjà posté ta question dans ce fil http://forums.macg.co/switch-conseils-d-achats/macbook-choisir-1240793.html qui est à sa place dans "switch et conseils d'achats".
Donc ici je supprime.


----------



## Bourkuff (20 Février 2014)

Macbook Pro Retina 13' 8Gb 2,4Ghz et 128Gb commander hier soir  livraison prévu entre 27/02 et 03/03 c'est loong   vivement que je le reçoive pour rejoindre le club aha !


----------



## denis03 (2 Mars 2014)

d'un Macbook Pro Retina 13 pouces 2,4 GHz i5 8 Go de Ram 256 Go SSD 

Pour allier puissance, légèreté, usages perso et pro et facilité de transport !

Dîtes, sinon, on le télécharge où le bon d'adhésion pour recevoir la carte du club ?


----------



## FlnY (2 Mars 2014)

Bienvenue à toi. 

tu devrais la recevoir sous peu


----------



## Technopère (2 Mars 2014)

Je viens de passer cette semaine d'un PC a un MacBook pro retina 13,3 (2013) avec 2,8 GHz , 8go de RAM et 256 go de ROM, je ne regrette pas. Très puissant !
En plus je l'ai acheté par le refurb, aucun regret car j'avais commandé le modèle avec 2,4 GHz et j'ai eu un modèle avec le i7 a 2,8 GHz donc plusieurs centaines d'euros d'économie. Et cerise sur le gâteau : il était neuf (2 cycles de charges au compteur).

Je dois maintenant me familiariser avec OS X 

A bientôt sur le forum


----------



## PDD (2 Mars 2014)

Petite question sur l'AS il n'y a que des 13" en i5, c'est bien un i 7?


----------



## Vermilion (2 Mars 2014)

Le Core i7 est disponible dans les options.


----------



## PDD (2 Mars 2014)

Ok merci mais ce n'est pas évident à trouver sur l'ApSt (pas trouvé!).


----------



## Vermilion (2 Mars 2014)

Tu choisis un Macbook Pro, tu click sur Sélectionner et la première option te permet de choisir le CPU.

Mais attention, ce i7 est un dual core. Exactement comme un i5, avec une fréquence légèrement supérieure.


----------



## PDD (3 Mars 2014)

Ok merci il fallait aller une couche plus loin...


----------



## Technopère (3 Mars 2014)

Oui c'est un bi-coeurs à 2,8 GHz avec un turbo à 3,3 GHz. Les i7 4-coeurs sont disponibles que pour les macbook pro de 15 pouces.

Cependant même si c'est un bi-coeur, il est extrêmement puissant pour un ordinateur de cette taille. En retouche photo (car je suis photographe) la différence est la par rapport à mon ancienne ordinateur qui avait une fréquence moins élevée.


----------



## MissIsa20 (5 Mars 2014)

Et voilà, je viens de m'inscrire et alimente le sujet ! 
Je viens de passer d'un MBP de mid-2009 au MBPRetina et waooo rapidité, changement, tout me plait ! Il est rapide et efficace.

J'en suis ravie pour l'instant ! 
C'est donc un MBP Retina 2.4 Ghz, 8 ram et 256ssd - Intel iris.


----------



## lefoudupuit (9 Avril 2014)

MissIsa20 a dit:


> Et voilà, je viens de m'inscrire et alimente le sujet !
> Je viens de passer d'un MBP de mid-2009 au MBPRetina et waooo rapidité, changement, tout me plait ! Il est rapide et efficace.
> 
> J'en suis ravie pour l'instant !
> C'est donc un MBP Retina 2.4 Ghz, 8 ram et 256ssd - Intel iris.



Je viens de m'offrir le même sur le refub et mon iMac late 09 va pouvoir un peu souffler.

Pour en revenir au MBPR 13", c'est vraiment une très belle machine et super légère! J'installe Steam, FM14 et CS:GO pour tester ce qu'il a dans le ventre.


----------



## Pelliculart (10 Avril 2014)

lefoudupuit a dit:


> Pour en revenir au MBPR 13", c'est vraiment une très belle machine et super légère! J'installe Steam, FM14 et CS:GO pour tester ce qu'il a dans le ventre.



Si tu fais des tests tiens moi au courant, personnellement j'arrive à faire tourner TitanFall en 60 fps avec Windows 8.1 en BootCamp dessus 

Etant gamer je suis à la recherche du moindre test/avis. (je n'ai bien sure pas acheté le macbook pour ça, mais ça dépanne en sortie quand une envie soudaine de "jeux" me prends !)

J'ai suivi ce tuto : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdDXtsiu2To&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## mimile2013 (13 Avril 2014)

Mon MacBook Pro retina 13? Une merveille!!!!! J'ai eu un MacBook Pro 13 mi 2010 il était géniale mais là c'est une pure merveille cet ordinateur jamais de ma vie je rachèterai un PC jamais! Le processeur est juste génial, le ssd n'en parlons pas! C'est génial!!!!!!!! Franchement merci Apple parce que dans mon collège nous avons des pc c'est pas des vieux pc mais alors c'est horrible tous le temps ça but c'est une catastrophe on ne peut pas résister sans claquer l'ordi c'est une catastrophe!!!


----------



## macbookforever (13 Avril 2014)

Salut Macbook pro retina 2,4ghz 4go 128SSD mon premier mac 
..........c'est top aucun bruit je suis  bref un bonheur la sourie intégré avec toute ses fonctionnalité  seul petit hic il a glisser du canapé hier  et légèrement tombé par terre depuis quand je le secoue il y a un truc qui se balade dedans allumé ou éteint:sick:  le votre fais du bruit??


----------



## Pelliculart (13 Avril 2014)

Non, aucun bruit.
Surement une vis qui se balade dans le tient.


----------



## spinacle (14 Avril 2014)

J'ai mon MDP 13 Retina depuis maintenant 2 mois. J'en suis très satisfait.

Ma config : 
i7 2.8Ghz
16Go RAM
512 Go Flash PCIe


----------



## altec (17 Avril 2014)

Salut a tous,
j'ai une petite question, pas encore trouver de reponse sur google :-(

j'ai un Macbook pro retina 13", avec un ecran SAMSUNG 27" le tout branché avec la sortie HDMI vers le HDMI de l'ecran et impossible d'avoir une autre resolution que 1080p "pas terrible pour le 27" :-(

Est ce le thunderbolt hdmi aura d'autre resolution a votre avis pour moi oui mais pas trouver de personne dans le méme cas..Merci de vos retour


----------



## Pelliculart (17 Avril 2014)

altec a dit:


> Salut a tous,
> j'ai une petite question, pas encore trouver de reponse sur google :-(
> 
> j'ai un Macbook pro retina 13", avec un ecran SAMSUNG 27" le tout branché avec la sortie HDMI vers le HDMI de l'ecran et impossible d'avoir une autre resolution que 1080p "pas terrible pour le 27" :-(
> ...




Le HDMI dans sa norme actuellement ne dépasse pas le 1080p. Je te conseille d'utiliser un Thunderbolt ou DVI-D (avec le D !) ou un Display Port de version suffisante.
Ton écran est bien prévu pour être en 1440p ?


----------



## altec (17 Avril 2014)

salut pelliculart, merci de ta réponse 

j'ai cet écran :

Moniteurs et vidéoprojecteurs - MX279H

je viens de faire le test avec un adaptateur Display Port / VGA pour utiliser la connexion VGA de l'écran, les options de résolution sont identique a celui du HDMI / HDMI

1920 X 1080
1600 X 900
1280 X 720

j'avous être un peu perplexe :-( impossible de monter plus haut en résolution


----------



## Pelliculart (18 Avril 2014)

Bonsoir !
Il n'y a pas de raison qu'il monte au delà du 1080p, sur la fiche technique de ton écran il est écrit que la résolution maximum est 1920 x 1080.

Donc c'est normal...


----------



## Fulks78 (2 Mai 2014)

Salut à tous je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un MBPR 13" 2.4GHZ avec un SSD 256Go depuis début Avril.
Je suis vraiment bluffé par son écran! Pour rien au monde je ne pourrais revenir à une définition standard.
Auparavant j'avais un Macbook Air Mid 2011 model de base 128Go dont l'autonomie commençait a devenir faible malgré une batterie encore en très bonne santé.
En tout cas je ne suis pas déçu d'être passé au MBPR... Certes il est un poil moins léger mais son autonomie record me surprend chaque jour (merci Haswell : Jusqu'a 15h annoncé en surf en faible luminosité pour mon cas personnel).
Gros consommateur de film MKV 1080p je suis agréablement surpris par le taux de transfert du SSD, tout est beaucoup plus rapide dès qu'il s'agit transférer des films d'une dizaine de Go vers et depuis le SSD (et merci L'USB3 aussi).
Je ne sais pas de quelle type de dalle il est équipé mais *POUR L'INSTANT* je n'ai eu a déplorer aucun pixel mort et aucun problème de rémanence.
Le SSD quant à lui est un Sandisk et n'a pas a rougir à coté du SSD Samsung.
Pour éviter tout rayure ou éraflure j'ai installé récemment un film protecteur BodyGuardz sur toute la coque (très résistant j'en avais un sur mon ancien MBA)
D'ordinaire je ne prend pas de garanti mais cette fois ci j'ai opté pour la garanti G100 de la Fnac (qui n'a plus rien a voir avec l'ancienne garanti qui était "bidon") dont je n'ai pu entendre et lire que du bien.
Bonne journée à tous!


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2014)

Bonjour

Le film protecteur n'a pas l'air facile a mettre en place :confuses:

Je suis heureux d'avoir investi dans un mac book pro rétina , j'aime son écran et surtout son autonomie ( j'ai pas encore calculer combien de temps il tiens ) 

Que dire de plus ,il est parfait


----------



## Fulks78 (2 Mai 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Le film protecteur n'a pas l'air facile a mettre en place :confuses:
> 
> ...



La première fois ça peut faire un peu peur mais il faut bien s'humidifier les doigts et bien sûr vaporiser tout la surface du film ainsi tu peux jouer sur le placement du film.
Je partage ton avis, j'ai eu 2 iMac 1 MacBook blanc unibody et 2 MacBook Air mais je trouve vraiment que le MacBook Pro retina 13" c'est l'équilibre parfait!


----------



## lefoudupuit (11 Mai 2014)

Je commence à vraiment profiter du mien, juste un son gênant tirant dans l'aiguë quand je le branche à mes Triangle color 2.1.
Ca ne vient pas du câble ou du kit 2.1 puisque si j'y branche mon iPhone je n'entends pas ce bruit gênant.

C'est arrivé à quelqu'un?


----------



## Napolivar (16 Mai 2014)

Bonjour à tous,
Je viens d'avoir il y a 4 jour mon nouveau MacBook pro retina 2,8 GHZ , i7 , 8 go RAM,  512 GO. Il est parfait ! Rapide et l'écran est impressionnant  
J'aurais deux petites questions : il chauffe un peu que je suis sur YouTube, il va de 60° à 70° C maximum  (smfancontroll ) , et quand je quitte YouTube et je surf normalement sur le net les températures descende de 40° à 50°C .
- ces températures sont telles normale ? 
Je voudrais acheter une coque de couleurs noire, la coque va telle faire chauffer considérablement l'ordinateur ? 
Merci


----------



## PDD (16 Mai 2014)

Tes températures semblent normales... Pour la coque pas d'idée...


----------



## Napolivar (16 Mai 2014)

PDD a dit:


> Tes températures semblent normales... Pour la coque pas d'idée...


Merci  je m'y connais pas trop mais certaines fois il peut monter jusqu'à 80° C sur YouTube :/ et des que je quitte ça redescend.


----------



## Pelliculart (16 Mai 2014)

Napolivar a dit:


> Merci  je m'y connais pas trop mais certaines fois il peut monter jusqu'à 80° C sur YouTube :/ et des que je quitte ça redescend.



No panic, un ordi portable avec un chipset graphique intégré (ici un Intel Iris) peut parfaitement atteindre 90° C sans risque, au delà il faut quand même faire attention, 100° C étant la limite à ne pas dépasser et de toute façon il s'éteindra de lui même pour refroidir (enfin je suis pas sur que sur OSX la limite est fixée ici, mais surement pas loin).


----------



## Supra3000 (16 Mai 2014)

13" i7 2.8 ghz / 16go RAM / 512go flash reçu il y'a 2h. 

Ça fait vraiment bizarre de passer d'un Macbook Pro mi-2010 à ça.

Un peu déçu du trackpad plus light que sur mon ancien, le clic est plus sec et ça sonne un peu plus toc que le clic lourd du Mbp 2010. Je présume que ça doit être la lotterie pour ce qui est trackpad (j'en ai pas entendu 2 sonner pareil sur tous les macbook des personnes que je connais), à moins qu'il soit plus fin pour s'adapter au corps du rétina...

Les speakers aussi surprennent!


----------



## Napolivar (16 Mai 2014)

Pelliculart a dit:


> No panic, un ordi portable avec un chipset graphique intégré (ici un Intel Iris) peut parfaitement atteindre 90° C sans risque, au delà il faut quand même faire attention, 100° C étant la limite à ne pas dépasser et de toute façon il s'éteindra de lui même pour refroidir (enfin je suis pas sur que sur OSX la limite est fixée ici, mais surement pas loin).



 Merci pour ces infos ! ça me rassure 

Quelqu'un sait pour la coque ?


----------



## Sly54 (16 Mai 2014)

Napolivar a dit:


> Quelqu'un sait pour la coque ?


Ca risque de chauffer plus vu que tu n'auras plus la dissipation thermique liée à l'alu


----------



## tboy (18 Mai 2014)

Hello,

J'ai un macbook pro retina 13p 256G 16G de RAM depuis bientôt 6 mois, et je suis comblé. Je me "suis fais les dents" sur un mac-mini pendant environ 10 mois, et j'ai tout de suite été conquis par le monde Mac. Pour en revenir au sujet qui nous occupe, j'ai donc acheté un MbpR pour aller au boulot, histoire de remplacer mon laptop sous windows (fourni pas ma boite mais tant pis) et finalement je l'utilise tout le temps. Ma femme a un iPad air et je comptais m'en acheter un aussi, mais finalement le mbpR est tellement léger et silencieux, que c'est lui que je sorts de mon sac quand je veux checker quelque chose rapidement. La plupart du temps je ne l'éteins pas, je le replie simplement, donc quand je veux l'utiliser, il est disponible instantanément ! J'ai pris 16gig de RAM parce que ce n'est pas évolutif, donc comme ça je suis sûr de mon choix. D'autant que je fais parfois tourner un windows sous Parallels Desktop, pour le boulot. Il est increvable: Il m'est arrivé d'oublier ma prise secteur à la maison, et ça n'a pas été un problème, il a tenu largement toute la journée. J'en ai depuis acheté une seconde, quoi qu'il en soit.
J'ai aussi directement acheté une coque intégrale sur amazon pour protéger mon précieux. Elle est légère, transparente, et ne l'enlaidit donc pas du tout.
Au début j'ai hésité avec un 15p, mais au bout de 6 mois je sais que j'ai fais le bon choix. Au boulot j'ai de toute façon un écran externe sur mon bureau. Je peux en avoir un second, mais l'écran du 13p est suffisant. Le 13p est aussi plus pratique quand je dois aller en data center.

Voilà pour conclure, J'adore mon Macbook Pro Retina 13p 

PS: Jamais je ne saurais repasser à un windows, et je me demande comment j'ai fais pour être aveugle autant d'années.


----------



## oupsman (15 Juin 2014)

MBP 13" core i5 @ 2.6 Ghz 16 Go de RAM et 512 Go de SSD commandé hier sur le refurb (je partais pour la version 256 Go de SSD et puis je me suis "oh et merde, j'ai le pognon alors autant en profiter"

Il n'est pas encore expédié, mais je pense que ça va me faire drôle de passer à ça après mon MBP 13" avec son pauvre core 2 duo.


----------



## dany15 (16 Juin 2014)

Clair que tu vas te régaler


----------



## neo9256 (20 Juillet 2014)

Salut à tous ! 

Je suis nouveau sur le forum, nouveau sur MAC, après toute ma jeunesse sur windows...

J'ai décidé de passer à autre chose pour mes études et pour ma vie de tous les jours. J'ai acheté un Macbook Pro 13 pouces, core i5 2.4 GhZ, 256 Go SSD et 8 Go de Ram.

J'en suis très heureux pour le moment, bien que je ne l'utilise pas encore pour prendre mes cours et réaliser mes différentes tâches de travail qui se résument à de la bureautique pure et simple et un peu de photoshop.

Le système est archi simple quand on connait Windows, c'est beaucoup moins prise de tête et c'est plus rapide, plus fluide , plus...on connaît tous la chanson , c'est mieux ! 

Je l'ai acheté le 10 juillet et j'ai acheté une housse Be.ez pour Macbook pro 13 pouces, mais surprise  (plutôt mauvaise d'ailleurs), le Macbook Pro Retina flotte dans cette housse et je dois trouver une autre housse spécialement faite pour Retina. 

Be.ez en fabrique mais ayant la flemme de recommander sur Amazon, je me demandais quelle housse avez vous choisi pour couvrir votre jouet.


Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## titom_b (4 Août 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je découvre le monde du mac via mon mbp depuis quelques jours... va falloir casser certaines habitudes... 

Petite question, la flèche vers le haut n'as pas d'action (rien ne se passe quand je clique dessus...).
Si je fait CMD+flèche haut, 
soit ca monte de 1, 
soit ca va tout en haut dans xls par exemple.

Si je met un clavier externe, ca me fait la même chose... 

J'ai déjà changé le pays du clavier, mais rien y fait...

les 3 autres flèches pas de soucis.

Une idée ??

Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h55 ----------




neo9256 a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> 
> Je suis nouveau sur le forum, nouveau sur MAC, après toute ma jeunesse sur windows...
> 
> ...



celle là :
http://store.apple.com/be-fr/produc...9f5be45697d3c59fbc3e98721f01b61796ae9f2d82f94


----------



## Sand.MiniMacUseuzeee (6 Août 2014)

Hello le Club,
Je reçois (normalement) un _MBP retina_ demain (youhouuuu), acheté sur le Refurb officiel:
processeur bicur Intel i5 à 2,4 GHz
Initialement commercialisé en octobre 2013
résolution de 2 560 x 1 600 pixels à 227 pixels par pouce
8 Go de mémoire SDRAM DDR3L à 1 600 MHz
256 Go de stockage flash1/Caméra FaceTime HD 720p/Intel Iris Graphics/1189

Que faire dès que je le déballe, si ce n'est appuyer sur Power? (j'ai déjà eu un MB hein) je veux dire quoi faire d'utile? tant que le DD est vierge :

-J'ai lu "faire une clé bootable de Mavericks" par expl? si oui, comment?
-Comment charger/décharger sa batterie? (j'ai tout oublié quant aux bonnes usages pour faire vivre sa batterie longtemps: j'ai perdu 2 batteries sous mon vieux MB donc)
-Quoi télécharger de suite?
-Faut-il faire un réglage utile / une manip sur le DD?
etc?

J'anticipe un peu pour l'accès au club j'avoue mais bonJe préfère poser ma question au calme ce soir, mode zen, parce que demain. 
mode happy happy happy  / je déballe tout, je clique partout, je fais nimmppp



Meuuh non qd même


----------



## Sly54 (6 Août 2014)

Sand.MiniMacUseuzeee a dit:


> -Comment charger/décharger sa batterie? (j'ai tout oublié quant aux bonnes usages pour faire vivre sa batterie longtemps: j'ai perdu 2 batteries sous mon vieux MB donc)


Pour la batterie des MBP, regarde ce fil, en particulier les post#45 et suivants.




Sand.MiniMacUseuzeee a dit:


> -Quoi télécharger de suite?


Rien d'absolument nécessaire dans un premier temps





Sand.MiniMacUseuzeee a dit:


> -Faut-il faire un réglage utile / une manip sur le DD?


Se créer (au moins) deux sessions : une admin et une autre non admin, pour le travail quotidien.


----------



## titom_b (7 Août 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Se créer (au moins) deux sessions : une admin et une autre non admin, pour le travail quotidien.



Heu, il y a une raison particulière ?
Merci.


----------



## Sly54 (7 Août 2014)

titom_b a dit:


> Heu, il y a une raison particulière ?


Oui.

Ta session de travail habituelle a des droits limités à ta session; en cas de chargement d'une "saleté", les dégâts seront alors circonscrits à ta session.


----------



## titom_b (7 Août 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Oui.
> 
> Ta session de travail habituelle a des droits limités à ta session; en cas de chargement d'une "saleté", les dégâts seront alors circonscrits à ta session.



Ah... ben m'en vais créer un nouvelle session...

Merci.

Pensais qu'il n'y avait pas de virus sur mac... on m'aurait menti...


----------



## PDD (7 Août 2014)

Il n'a pas parlé de virus mais de saleté...Jamais personnellement eu de virus en 20 ans de Mac.


----------



## Sly54 (7 Août 2014)

titom_b a dit:


> Pensais qu'il n'y avait pas de virus sur mac... on m'aurait menti...


Tu as mal lu mon post 

Regarde du coté de Internet et Réseau les soucis qui peuvent arriver à certains utilisateurs imprudents


----------



## Sand.MiniMacUseuzeee (8 Août 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Se créer (au moins) deux sessions : une admin et une autre non admin, pour le travail quotidien.


C'est fait! Une session Admin, une autre non. Merci. 
Mais sur la session Admin, je ne fais jamais rien?
Elle est là mais je surfe, je télécarte des images , de la musique, des dossiers sur la session non admin?


----------



## Sly54 (8 Août 2014)

Sand.MiniMacUseuzeee a dit:


> Mais sur la session Admin, je ne fais jamais rien?
> Elle est là mais je surfe, je télécarte des images , de la musique, des dossiers sur la session non admin?


C'est tout à fait ça.
Ta session ne te sert qu'à deux usages :

si tu veux faire des taches d'admin (encore que tu peux les faire dans ta session non admin, mais tu devras entrer un login + un mdp admin),
en cas de problème sur ta session normale.


----------



## Sand.MiniMacUseuzeee (8 Août 2014)

OK *Sly54*.
Effectivement, je suis sur la session non admin et j'ai pu faire des tâches d'admin en entrant login/mdp de la session d'admin.

Alors j'ai une question qui n'a rien à voir, là je bascule dans la section "sécurité": je viens de configurer l'iCloud + le service de localisation aussi (je serai verte de me faire voler ce tout nouveau MBP mais bon, y'a tellement de vols partout que bon...), j'ai fait sonner le MBP via l'Icloud et ça marche.
Je n'ai pas fait "verrouillé", j'ai eu un trait de génie sur ce coup là :rateau::râteau: car je lis qu'il faut ensuite déverrouiller la bécane avec le code PIN.
Mais ce code PIN, je le configure où?
J'ai cherché sur le net (ça fait 20 min que je suis dessus) mais j'ai pas trouvé d'infos.


----------



## chinoisurfer (11 Août 2014)

Bonjour,

Ayant acheté mon macbook pro retina 13 (version milieu de gamme : I5, SSD 256 et 8GO de ram) en début d'année, j'ai préféré passer que maintenant pour faire un petit compte rendu. En effet, lorsque l'on acquiert un objet on est toujours dans l'euphorie et notre capacité a être objectif s'en retrouve altérée.

Au mois de janvier 2014 je me décide donc a changer mon macbook air 13 (8go de Ram, 128 go SSD) achetée en 2013, non par nécessité mais plus pour me faire plaisir (surtout a mes yeux ). Comme a son habitude, Apple fait de très beau packaging et du très beau matériel.

 Passée l'euphorie habituel lors des déballages des produits de la pomme j'allume donc la bête. La première impression est wouah lorsque l'écran Retina s'allume :love:. Il est effectivement a dix milles lieu niveau qualité de celui du macbook air. Ensuite je check rapidement voir quel est la marque de la dalle de l'écran et du DD, ouf c'est du samsung pour les deux  

Malgré tout, passé l'euphorie du démarrage, un point me chagrine qui était totalement absent sur Air. Une espèce de micro rémanence, ralentissement lorsque je suis sous Safari et que je défile a la verticale. Une rapide recherche sur le forum et je m'aperçois que je ne suis pas le seul dans cette situation. Je me met donc a douter sur le produit. Dois-je le ramener ? Ai-je fais une erreur de remplacer mon macbook Air qui au final répondait a tout mes besoins ? Le retina n'est il pas encore vraiment au pont ? 

 Mais peu de temps après le miracle intervient   Lors d'une maj ou le fait de l'avoir utilisée de manière intensive, se soucis disparait complètement et je me retrouve avec les mêmes sensations que sur le macbook air, la qualité de l'écran en plus :love: 

A force d'utiliser le macbook retina un autre soucis fait sont apparition mais qui n'est pas propre à l'objet lui même. En effet, le SSD étant particulièrement rapide et mon nouvelle imac de fin 2012 en étant dépourvu, travailler sur ce dernier en devient presque un supplice. Tout étant soudé sur l'imac, je ne vais donc pas avoir d'autre choix que de m'en racheter un l'année prochaine avec l'arrivé de la nouvelle architecture Intel, cependant, ce dernier sera a coup sur équipé du SSD  

Pour conclure, après l'avoir utilisé durant 6 mois, de manière général je suis presque entièrement comblé avec ce macbook pro retina 13. Il est rapide (merci le SSD), beau, facilement transportable et possède un écran au top. Cependant, il ne m'apparaît pas comme parfait suite a des petits désagrément logiciels (écrans noir parfois lors de sortie de veille) mais aussi suite au problème de ralentissement rencontrés les premières semaines d'utilisation (certes cela a été réglé mais on dit toujours que la première impression est importante). Pour faire un parallèle, je dirai que ce macbook pro retina me fournis les mêmes impressions que lors de l'aquisition de mon feu iphone 5. L'écran au passage magnifique, était plus grand que le 4, iOS 7 était sympas, le design était de toute beauté, très fin et léger. Cependant il lui manquait des petits trucs pour qu'il soit parfait. La sortie de l'iphone 5S a corrigé tous ces petits désagrément et la rendu parfait a mes yeux   Je me contenterait donc de cette très belle et performante machine qu'est le macbook pro retina 13 en attend qu'apple sorte le macbook pro parfait d'ici quelques temps je l'espère.


----------



## Tox (27 Août 2014)

Bonjour à tous les heureux possesseurs 

Voilà, je viens rejoindre ce club de plus en plus fréquenté. Grâce à la version 2014, ce MacBook en version late 2013 / 256 Go est devenu une affaire intéressante (1120.- &#8364. 

Toutefois, hier lorsque je suis parti avec mon 13" 2.4 GHz / 8 Go / 256 Go, j'ai commencé par faire parti des malheureux possesseurs. La cause ? un écran dont la partie supérieur droite tirait sur le jaune. Ce défaut n'était pas perceptible sur toutes les couleurs, mais sautait aux yeux lorsqu'on affichait du gris...

Fort heureusement, j'ai pu demander un échange et celui depuis lequel je vous écris ne connait pas la jaunisse. Bref, malgré une construction soignée, le matériel Apple nous réserve aussi des surprises et cette jaunisse rappelle furieusement celle des iPad...

Pour les premières impressions professionnelles, je reviendrai vers vous d'ici quelques semaines


----------



## smak_king (28 Août 2014)

J'ai commandé mon MacBook Pro retina mi 2014 configue milieu de gamme et je le reçois demain (enfin tout a l'heure ) je vais même peut être redémarré ma chaîne Youtube dédiée a Apple et a la tech en général pour lui. Je vous donnerai également mon avis ici


----------



## Tox (30 Août 2014)

Me revoilà déjà !

J'avoue être bluffé par l'autonomie du MBP Retina. Effectivement, Apple avec les modèles late 2013 et mid 2014 fait faire un bond à l'informatique nomade. La dernière fois que j'ai eu la même impression, c'est lors de l'achat d'un iBook G4 1,2 GHz. Le 13" Retina est un honorable descendant des séries 12" (iBook/PowerBook) qui ont ravi de nombreux utilisateurs de la Pomme.

Si on ajoute les prix pratiqués actuellement sur le late 2013 par les distributeurs, on se retrouve avec une machine au ratio finition/autonomie/puissance MOINS chère que chez la concurrence. Un comble quand on est habitué aux tarifs Apple.

Pour ce qui est de mes premiers tests en usage professionnel, j'avoue que j'apprécie particulièrement les 30% d'affichage supplémentaire dans Excel lorsque cela est nécessaire, ainsi que la gestion transparente de l'HDMI lors de projection (sur ce dernier point, je n'en attendais pas moins d'OS X).


----------



## Berthold (4 Septembre 2014)

Jusqu'alors heureux possesseur d'un MacBook blanc 13" 3,1, suite à une rupture du câble d'inverter et une grosse envie de passer à qq chose de pus performant, je me suis tourné vers le MacBook Pro 13" Retina 11,1, avec un "DD" 120 Go SSD et 8Go de RAM.

Je n'aurai qu'un mot : wohw !

1ers regards après 3 semaines de travail :

Quelle rapidité, au démarrage de la machine ou des applications !
Quelle rapidité pendant l'utilisation ! Quelle fluidité, même avec les appli gourmandes (Gimp,&#8230
Quelle autonomie ! Après une journée de travail, j'étais habitué à devoir recharger les _deux_ batteries du MB (ben oui, je m'en étais acheté une de secours, vue la baisse de capacité de l'originelle)&#8230; Celle du MBP est encore pleine généralement vers 50 % !
Il ne chauffe presque pas !
J'aime la coque alu. J'en avais assez de ce plastique blanc salissant.
Quel clavier, beau, souple, pratique&#8230; !
Je découvre et adore le trackpad multi-touch ;
Cet écran ! Mais cet écran ! Aaaargh !

Un petit souci de Wifi qui m'a fait un peu peur au début, et puis en fait non rien, ça s'est résolu.

Bref : :love:


----------



## tony du 08 (5 Septembre 2014)

bonjour à tous, moi je viens d'acquérir un macbook pro 13 retina 8go de ram 128go de ssd  en remplacement d'un macbook air sur l'apple store et j'en suis très satisfait tant sur le point du design que des perfs il est beau rafiné fin et très ergonomique je trouve, il est sobre, en bref il est super et l'écran retina est magnifique j'aurais pu prendre un ssd plus gros mais j'en aurait pas eu l'utilité sachant que j'ai 2 autres pc dont un pc gamer fait maison


----------



## Vinalys (10 Septembre 2014)

Salut à tous,

Après des années sur PC et après m'être toujours moqué de mes camarades sur MAC (il n'y a que les imbéciles qui ne changent pas d'avis hein ) je viens d'acheter un Macbook Pro Retina 13" mid-2014 (8Go de RAM et 256Go SSD) que je devrais recevoir vendredi.

J'espère arriver à changer mes habitudes PC pour pouvoir profiter pleinement de ma nouvelle acquisition. J'espère aussi ne pas avoir pris trop petit car je compte vraiment m'en servir de machine principale pour bosser (je fais de la création de sites web) mais comme je me déplace de temps en temps je souhaitais quelque chose de vraiment portable.

Le 13" Retina m'a semblé être un bon compromis, j'espère ne pas m'être trompé.

A la semaine prochaine pour le retour d'un utilisateur conquis, je l'espère


----------



## oxygo (21 Septembre 2014)

Et bien me voila dans votre club, je quitte fraichement celui des heureux possesseurs du Air pour le Pro Rétina.

J'ai pris le modèle 2014 de base. 

Par contre je suis assez déçu, je trouve l'affichage moins fluide que sur mon Air ! J'ai mis la résolution en 1440x900 comme sur le Air est les affichages (défilement dans iTunes, agrandissement de fenêtre, dashboard, etc) plus lents et surtout moins fluides... Je ne comprends pas je n'ai rien installé dessus pour le moment et toutes les MAj sont faites. Constatez vous la même chose de votre côté ?


----------



## namies78 (4 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour, Puis-je m'ajouter à ce club ? Possesseur depuis 1 semaine d'un MBP et surtout débutant total dans l'univers Mac, Windows 8 m'ayant définitivement fâché avec ce système.
Je galère beaucoup, et la lecture dans le  forum m'a permis de charger mon premier programme, Firefox ! Je continue à m'instruire, et j'ai réservé dans un atelier AP pour débutants.


----------



## Tox (4 Octobre 2014)

Bienvenue ! 

Au départ, la facilité d'OS X peut se révéler désarmante. Mais, tu verras,  cela ne dure qu'un temps


----------



## lospericos (5 Octobre 2014)

oxygo a dit:


> Et bien me voila dans votre club, je quitte fraichement celui des heureux possesseurs du Air pour le Pro Rétina.
> 
> J'ai pris le modèle 2014 de base.
> 
> Par contre je suis assez déçu, je trouve l'affichage moins fluide que sur mon Air ! J'ai mis la résolution en 1440x900 comme sur le Air est les affichages (défilement dans iTunes, agrandissement de fenêtre, dashboard, etc) plus lents et surtout moins fluides... Je ne comprends pas je n'ai rien installé dessus pour le moment et toutes les MAj sont faites. Constatez vous la même chose de votre côté ?



Moi à toi place je formaterais et ferais une clean install, quand j'ai acheté mon MacBook Air 13" de 2013 avec Maverick c'était plantage toutes les 10minutes, trackpad qui ne répondait qu'une fois sur deux... sans rien avoir touché (ah si le trackpad . Clean install et depuis plus de soucis.


----------

